# Kajsa Tylen: The Billie Dovey 81 miles a day progress thread



## Mugshot (14 Jan 2016)

I thought I'd start a new thread for this as it's not the Tommy Godwin (although of course it's the Kurt Searvogel now) record which Kajsa Tylen is chasing, it's the Bille Dovey record. However if the mods think they should be merged crack on 

HERE'S the link to Kajsa's webpage

HERE'S the link for her Strava

HERE'S the link for her Facebook


----------



## Mugshot (14 Jan 2016)

Kajsa has been pretty active posting progress videos so here's couple of those to get you going;


----------



## Mugshot (14 Jan 2016)

HERE'S the link to the live tracker.


----------



## Mugshot (14 Jan 2016)

Video diary days 10 & 11


----------



## Mugshot (15 Jan 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt shared Leisure Lakes Bikes Nottingham's post.*

13 hrs ·
Thank you Leisure Lakes Bikes Nottingham!!






Leisure Lakes Bikes Nottingham added 2 new photos.
15 hrs ·
Off to visit Kajsa tonight with her 1st box of spares, and a bike check. She popped into the store today with great news, 2000KM cleared this year so far. Sram have been very kind and given us a supply and chains and cassettes. ‪#‎ayearinthesaddle‬ ‪#‎sram‬ ‪#‎specialized‬ ‪#‎thisgirlcan‬ ‪#‎2000k‬ ‪#‎support‬ ‪#‎thanks‬


----------



## Mugshot (15 Jan 2016)




----------



## Mugshot (15 Jan 2016)

Shorter ride of 64 miles for Kajsa yesterday, that puts her on 1251 miles for the year. By my reckoning she's currently 117 miles above WR pace.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Jan 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt‎toLincoln 100-miler*
14 hrs ·
This is the route I was thinking of for the 17th. Anyone know a better version, or of any decent places to stop for lunch along the route? It looks like it's going to be a glorious day, so let's make the most of it!




17 Jan | Strava Route
strava.com

This is Kajsas route for Sunday in case you fancied joining in.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Jan 2016)

Its not the Daily distances I would have a problem with. Its just getting up day after day, after day to do it. Especially over the same area. I love cycling but you need a break every now and again if you are doing those distances.

Its nice to watch someone who is so bright and happy.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Jan 2016)

It's a relatively easy record to break, in fact I think it entirely possible for a woman to take on the longer 'male' one because physiologically females are better equipped to cope with ultra distance. Anyway good luck to Kasja, likely our paths will cross at some point being in the same neck of the woods. Expect more attempts on this record to materialise in the near future.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Its not the Daily distances I would have a problem with. Its just getting up day after day, after day to do it. Especially over the same area. I love cycling but you need a break every now and again if you are doing those distances.
> 
> Its nice to watch someone who is so bright and happy.


Isn't she though, I wonder how bright and happy she'll be after a couple of hundred days.

I agree, it's the day after day grind of it that requires some serious mental toughness.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> It's a relatively easy record to break, in fact I think it entirely possible for a woman to take on the longer 'male' one because physiologically females are better equipped to cope with ultra distance. Anyway good luck to Kasja, likely our paths will cross at some point being in the same neck of the woods. Expect more attempts on this record to materialise in the near future.


Alicia Searvogel is apparenty going to be giving it a shot, no dates yet though..

In case you're wondering Kajsa has set herself the taget of 31069 miles for the year, which equates to 85 miles a day.


----------



## DanZac (15 Jan 2016)

Interesting to see Kajsa's slick social media efforts and her desire to get others involved in her attempt through her group ride approach. I imagine that this may pay dividends in the long run not only through general interest but having others to call on for help that she has befriended if she has problems in the future.
Wish her all the best with her attempt and will continue to follow and be unbelievebly impressed with everyones efforts in the current record attempts.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Jan 2016)

Kajsa shows us her bike.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Jan 2016)

THIS is a link to Facebook page which shows Kajsas route for tomorrow, which is called Lincoln 100-miler (I'm guessing the clues in the title). There are also links to other upcoming rides which Kajsa would like people to join her on.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Jan 2016)

Day 15 for Kajsa sees her clocking up a century, putting her on 1351 miles for the year.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jan 2016)

Its just getting up day after day to go and do it which astounds me. I love riding but I think this would getting your nerves. It would be better if you had a destination, but she hasnt. It takes determination and she is so upbeat about it all.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Jan 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
8 mins ·
Lovely article about Billie Fleming Tribute Ride 2015, worth a read!




Tribute Ride success is a Billie bonus | CTC
Billie, who died in May 2014 aged 100, pedalled every single day in 1938 to cover a total of 29,603.7 miles, a record which still stands to this day.
ctc.org.uk


----------



## Mugshot (18 Jan 2016)

Day 16 for Kajsa sees her clocking up another century.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Jan 2016)

Day 17, Kajsa rides another century. She's currently averaging 91 miles a day so is comfortably above the target line of 81 miles.


----------



## tallliman (19 Jan 2016)

Really enjoyed today's vlog, made me laugh. Kajsa is doing well!


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jan 2016)

I've been a bit busy today but I'll catch up tomorrow with posting them. She is doing well and I enjoy her vlogs too


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Jan 2016)

After seeing her bike, the only thing that would concern me is not having a longer front mudguard with mudflap which I feel might save a lot of grief to the bottom bracket and chain that inevitably take a pounding in winter.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jan 2016)

Day 18 and kajsa clocks up just shy of 93 miles.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jan 2016)

Day 18s vlog, Kajsa tells us about pants and wee stops.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jan 2016)

Day 19 and a solid 107 miles in the bag for Kajsa.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jan 2016)

Day 19s vlog, Kajsa addresses some complaints she's received.


----------



## Arrowfoot (20 Jan 2016)

Truly a cheerful person. Heard she did Kilimanjaro as well. Wish her the best.


----------



## mark c (20 Jan 2016)

lol great vlog.


----------



## Mugshot (21 Jan 2016)

A cold day 20, but Kajsa manages another century + to keep herself vey nicely above record pace in these very very early stages.


----------



## Mugshot (21 Jan 2016)

Day 20s vlog


----------



## Mugshot (22 Jan 2016)

Another 100 miles in the bag for Kajsa







However;
_*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
24 mins · 
It’s a balmy 6° out there today! Having a shorter recovery day heading to Kingsbury. Excited to stay in the caravan again!
_
Personally, I don't blame her.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Jan 2016)

Day 21s vlog,


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jan 2016)

A short Friday for Kajsa with 51 miles added to the total.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jan 2016)

Day 22s vlog


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jan 2016)

Day 23 and Kajsas back with a Saturday century


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jan 2016)

Day 23 (Saturdays) vlog


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jan 2016)

Day 24 and Kajsa rides another century, it's also the first for a few of the people that rode with her and it gives her 663 miles for the week which leaves her on 2215 miles so far for the year which is an average of 92 miles a day.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jan 2016)

Day 24s vlog


----------



## DanZac (25 Jan 2016)

A pair of centurys over the weekend cover fridays losses and I certainly dont blame her for a short one Friday. It was bad enough driving in the rain let alone riding. Still impressed by the social media approach, It's as much as i can do to remember my own name after 100 miles let alone the names of all the people who rode with me through the day. Much respect to what is looking like a credible and proffesional record attempt.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jan 2016)

DanZac said:


> A pair of centurys over the weekend cover fridays losses and I certainly dont blame her for a short one Friday. It was bad enough driving in the rain let alone riding. Still impressed by the social media approach, It's as much as i can do to remember my own name after 100 miles let alone the names of all the people who rode with me through the day. Much respect to what is looking like a credible and proffesional record attempt.


She does seem to be very transparent about everything and as you say very active on social media hopefully that will help as the challenge goes on with the amount of interest she gains. She's doing a great job so far, let's hope she can keep it up


----------



## tallliman (26 Jan 2016)

Missed passing Kajsa on my ride home yesterday by a few minutes. Shame but I'll try and ride with her at some point.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
11 hrs ·
Beautiful tribute


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

With a favourable wind Kajsa bags her biggest day of the year adding 113 miles to her total.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

Day 25 vlog


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jan 2016)

A shorter ride of 70 miles for Kajsa as she seeks shelter from the winds, but as she's currently 292 miles above record pace I guess she can afford it.


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jan 2016)

Day 26 vlog, songs and dog tricks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2016)

I'm enjoying these videos. Day 19 was a hoot. 

I wonder how chirpy she'll be on day 200.


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm enjoying these videos. Day 19 was a hoot.
> 
> I wonder how chirpy she'll be on day 200.


Hopefully they'll help with the support she gets and with the interest the challenge receives.
For example, if you have a look at the strava followers that Steve and Kurt had last year.
In mid February Kurt had 1497 followers and finished the year on 11565
Steve had 11738 followers in mid Feb and finished the year on 23536
Kajsa currently has 1269 followers on strava.
It would be nice to see Kajsa getting to the sort of levels which the two boys acheived. I have no idea how many any of them had before they started their respective challenges.


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jan 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt shared their event.*
1 hr ·
Anyone fancy joining me for this? And does anyone know of any decent 100 milers in the area? Let me know!





7
FEB
Interested
Worcester 100-miler
Sun 7:30 · Blackmore Camping and Caravanning Club · Worcester
by A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt


----------



## Aravis (27 Jan 2016)

Like everyone else I'm very much enjoying watching this campaign develop.

If I wanted to do the easiest possible 100 starting at Blackmore campsite I'd do this:

B4208/B4209/B4211 to Upton on Severn.
A4104 across the river to the A38.
Down the A38 through Gloucester to Alveston (north of Bristol).
B4461 to Aust.
Cycle track over Severn Bridge to Chepstow.
A48 to Gloucester.
A417/B4211 to Upton on Severn.
Retrace steps to Blackmore.

Bikehike makes this just over 106 miles. Plenty of nice views on the way round. All roads I've ridden many times and only a few minor hills. In view of the forecast wind strength and direction it might be best to do it in reverse. As it's a figure-of-eight there are a few possible permutations.


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jan 2016)

Aravis said:


> Like everyone else I'm very much enjoying watching this campaign develop.
> 
> If I wanted to do the easiest possible 100 starting at Blackmore campsite I'd do this:
> 
> ...


Have you let Kajsa know?


----------



## Aravis (27 Jan 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Have you let Kajsa know?


Would that mean using Facebook? Rightly or wrongly, that is something I've never felt inclined to do.

Anyone wishing to push my suggestion in her direction is welcome to do so!


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jan 2016)

Aravis said:


> Would that mean using Facebook? Rightly or wrongly, that is something I've never felt inclined to do.
> 
> Anyone wishing to push my suggestion in her direction is welcome to do so!


I think that would be the obvious way, however there may be something on her website I've not looked though to be honest.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2016)

Aravis said:


> Would that mean using Facebook? Rightly or wrongly, that is something I've never felt inclined to do.
> 
> Anyone wishing to push my suggestion in her direction is welcome to do so!


Go to her site http://www.ayearinthesaddle.com/#!contact-me/c24vq


----------



## Mugshot (27 Jan 2016)

Ah, there we go, a friendly face


----------



## Aravis (27 Jan 2016)

Thanks. I've sent a message.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2016)

After you have watched a video, youtube suggests another - along the lines of "if you liked this you might also like ...". Kajsa's videos have it a bit confused, and it seems to suggest some pretty odd stuff. 

Last night it suggested a Russian voice over shots of a snowy street, with sounds of gunfire in the distance. Turned out to be in the suburbs of Donetsk in the Ukraine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2016)

Here's a collection of links

Website http://www.ayearinthesaddle.com/

Youtube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC61A7J4xVJ-HN9APE3ysuBA

Strava https://www.strava.com/athletes/2276762

Live Tracker https://www.followmychallenge.com/live/ayearinthesaddle/
Note. If you click on "details" of this you get a year to date summary. (I think the Strava numbers are the official record, but this is a good at-a-glance)

Facebook https://www.facebook.com/ayearinthesaddle

Twitter https://twitter.com/yearinthesaddle


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2016)

Interesting discussion on Strava

Paul Conyers 
Kajsa, it's great to watch this adventure you're on and best of luck for the year ahead. Have Guinness relaxed the rules on drafting, recumbents, vehicle transfers etc? I ask because they have ratified Kurt Searvogels year record http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/greatest-distance-cycled-in-a-year, originally ridden to UMCA rules allowing all of the above. There is talk of another challenger to the womens record later this year. I'm sure this challenger will be cycling to UMCA rules as well, and if successful will be ratified by Guinness as well. Seems unfair to me if that is the case - worth contacting Guinness for clarification?

26 minutes ago



Kajsa Tylen 
Hi Paul, I'm in the process of drafting a long email to Guinness to ask for clarification. When initially asked, they said that yes, they'd accepted the attempt as beating Tommy Godwin's, even though the UMCA guidelines contradict Guinness guidelines. Very strange...

9 minutes ago


----------



## tallliman (28 Jan 2016)

I wonder if this could make Kajsa's attempt easier going forward. Avoiding headwinds is a massive benefit in this windy Isle.


----------



## mcshroom (28 Jan 2016)

Just to add that Jo is running a chart on the Dovey record, just like his Godwin one, tough you'll have to change the settings to get the right graph
http://gicentre.org/oytt/


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

Day 27 see's another shorter one with 54 miles added to the totals.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

Day 27 vlog


View: https://youtu.be/XyNgi9_NYn8


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

101 miles in the bag for Kajsa on day 28.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

Day 28, cannibals, canals and cheese.


View: https://youtu.be/3JNRzM_2FT0


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jan 2016)

Its a bit worrying that she is suffering from an overuse knee problem. But she seems to be pretty wise in not fighting battles that she doesn't have to so she can throw in shorter days when the weather or her knee demands.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

From Jo the graph master (and a whole lot more than that too)


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)




----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Its a bit worrying that she is suffering from an overuse knee problem. But she seems to be pretty wise in not fighting battles that she doesn't have to so she can throw in shorter days when the weather or her knee demands.


Yes she doesn't seem to be doing anything particulaly daft does she, getting extra miles in when the going's good, and then throttling back if she needs/wants to.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
13 hrs ·
A nice little blog about the first day of my challenge - thanks, Jack! _smile emoticon_ (why the link says Kajsa Tewin I've no idea, doesn't say it anywhere on the page!)




Kajsa Tewin - Year in the Saddle - Day 1 Ride
A Year in the Saddle will give you all the details, 29,603 miles in a year to beat the current recognised women's Year mileage record, easy hey! So 2016 begins and I'm looking for a big ride to sta...
burlycross.wordpress.com


----------



## tallliman (29 Jan 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Yes she doesn't seem to be doing anything particulaly daft does she, getting extra miles in when the going's good, and then throttling back if she needs/wants to.



Agreed, doing 10 mile pretty pan flat loops today in the massive winds is another example. If I wasn't busy this morning I'd have headed up to meet her.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

tallliman said:


> Agreed, doing 10 mile pretty pan flat loops today in the massive winds is another example. If I wasn't busy this morning I'd have headed up to meet her.


That's right, here it is in case anybody else feels like a spin with Kajsa today.
*
A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
11 hrs ·
Because of the weather forecast, I will be doing this loop all day... Yes, I may be brain dead after a short while, so if anyone fancies keeping me company for a loop or two, I'd appreciate it! It's so I'm close to home should I need to call it a day.




Windy loop | Strava Route
https://www.strava.com/routes/4031488
www.strava.com


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jan 2016)

Looks like Kajsa managed 104km on her circuits, a little under her target average of 137km.

Hopefully it's all part of the plan.

She's ridden longer than the average when conditions allow, presumably to allow for days such as today.

https://www.followmychallenge.com/live/ayearinthesaddle/


----------



## tallliman (29 Jan 2016)

Yeah, her vlogs are saying a lot about how she is feeling on a day. I think with 'only' 81 miles a day needed, she feels that doing 50-60 makes sense when the conditions require it. It's a lot different to needing 205 miles a day!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jan 2016)

In one of her videos she said her aim is to build up a buffer against the possibility of getting ill/injured. She's ahead of the Dovey average, and it does look like she is dropping in regular shorter days which may be for recovery as well as the weather.


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jan 2016)

Kajsa tries to stay out of the wind by going round in circles for 60 miles.


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jan 2016)

Day 29 vlog, Kajsa is starting to feel the effects of the challenge in the current weather.


View: https://youtu.be/dIR81Wx7awI


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2016)

^^Someone's been shopping at Aldi! They're a delightful pair, aren't they?


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jan 2016)

They clearly have very keyed in senses of humour. I'm loving these vlogs.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jan 2016)

147km today. And another amusing vlog which would have @ianrauk Ker-chinging away and a continuation of identity confusion 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWCGWekSAp0


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jan 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Day 29 vlog, Kajsa is starting to feel the effects of the challenge in the current weather.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dIR81Wx7awI



Funny as, I admire Steve Abraham's tenacity ability and sheer bloody mindedness etc but this type of thing he could only dream of.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (31 Jan 2016)

Mighty pleased to see her wading into the cyclists who don't wave or say hello debate. Absolute nobbers!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jan 2016)

Congrats to Kajsa on finishing her first month. She's averaging 90.6 miles per day, and has ridden through a very windy January. She's topped the 100 mile mark on 16 of the days in January. And she's had three short 50-odd mile days.


----------



## mcshroom (31 Jan 2016)

Day 31

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olCy8nPmBtA


The 'completey bonkers' Lindsay is a forumite over on YACF


----------



## Mugshot (1 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt shared Jonny Gutteridge's photo.*
11 hrs ·
Cool!!




‎Jonny Gutteridge‎_to_A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt
11 hrs · Nottingham ·
Imagine setting off on New Years Day and being in Timbuktu by the end of the month (pic shows what's within 2800 miles of Nottingham). Well done Kajsa.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2016)

Given that she's not, by her own admission, an experienced "mile eater" (well, I suppose she is now, but she wasn't a month ago) January will have been a massive learning experience.

It will be really interesting to see how things develop, and what her strategy is.

I think I may try to get out and ride with her some time during the year.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2016)

I love her blogs. Its always a double act with her mum and is always a laugh.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2016)

Short day for Kajsa today. 86.4km/53.7 miles as she loops around her windy weather circuit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Short day for Kajsa today. 86.4km/53.7 miles as she loops around her windy weather circuit.



I don't blame her if the wind is as bad there as it is over in Salop. 37 gusting to 69mph recorded at Shawbury this afternoon and still getting into the 50s at the moment. Fair play getting that mileage in.


----------



## Saluki (1 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Short day for Kajsa today. 86.4km/53.7 miles as she loops around her windy weather circuit.


Can't say I blame her. It's very blowy out there today. I saw a cyclist blown off the prom while I was walking the dogs just 20 minutes ago. It's only 4' down, but that's still got to hurt a bit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2016)

Here's a graph of the last 10 days. I'll try to update it and post periodically.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Feb 2016)

Day 32, Kasja has some new togs.


View: https://youtu.be/K-WL0V7u84c


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Feb 2016)

"I always smile, its my default setting"

I just love her. She is barking.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Feb 2016)

I sent her a note about routes in Kent, and how to get to Kent avoiding London, and I got a nice reply. She is intending to visit Kent sometime during the year. She also informed me that the Swedish equivalent of "Allez allez!" would be "Heja heja!".


----------



## Aravis (2 Feb 2016)

I see Kajsa intends to ride down to Worcester on Friday. The Met Office forecast isn't showing much rain, but it is predicting a steady 15-20mph wind, smack on her nose and increasing through the day.

If it were me I'd be looking at a re-plan. It will be an honour to welcome Kajsa to this part of the world, but I'm sure we can wait!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Feb 2016)

Another tough windy day today. I think she did an extra circuit of her bad weather loop. 104.1 km or 64.7 miles. Daily average 88.7 miles/day.

Day 33 - even windier today and it must've been National Anger at Cyclists Day or something.


----------



## Mugshot (3 Feb 2016)

Here's the picture from Dogtrousers link;


----------



## Mugshot (3 Feb 2016)

Here's a little graph prepared by our friend Jo from the other place showing Kajsas progress;


----------



## Mugshot (3 Feb 2016)

Not sure if I've posted this or not but just in case HERE is the link to the graph website.


----------



## Mugshot (3 Feb 2016)

Day 33 vlog


View: https://youtu.be/dl4cTEgXCVU


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2016)

I cant go to work without my Daily dose of Kajsa. She always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I cant go to work without my Daily dose of Kasja. She always puts a smile on my face.


Errm .. yes, I know what you are saying but ... errrrr .....


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2016)

I am happily girlfriended for the past 11 years


----------



## T4tomo (3 Feb 2016)

They make a cracking double act, right up there with Morecambe and wise, 2 ronnies, Vic and Bob and the chuckle brothers.


Refering to Kasja and Mum, not Steve and his Girlfriend.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2016)

Its Kajsa not Kasja btw. 

There's a similar name in Finland too, pronounced the same (or similar) but there they spell it with an I not a J, "Kaisa" which (unusually for Finnish) is less confusing.

However, this link says it's a Swedish diminutive form of Karin.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Feb 2016)

Day 34, Kajsa is back on the road and clocks up 88 miles


----------



## Mugshot (4 Feb 2016)

The vlog for day 34, an obviously emotional Kajsa has had a rough day out on the roads, however something has cheered her up, but you'll have to watch til the end to find out what;


View: https://youtu.be/XH-WTu8gUHE


----------



## Mugshot (4 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
12 hrs ·
Love this pic of me and Jane from today's ride.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Feb 2016)

If you're around and about perhaps you'd like to join in on Saturday, here's the route if you're up for it;

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt‎toWorcester 100-miler*
12 hrs ·
So here's the route I've come up with, based on various suggestions and what appears to be a decent place to stop for a cuppa and lunch (Berkeley Tea Rooms). This will give us a headwind in the morning and a tailwind in the afternoon. I've checked the roads on Google Maps and there appear to be no off-road sections, so I'm really spoiling whoever is joining this ride! _smile emoticon_




Worcester 100-miler | Strava Route
strava.com

*https://www.facebook.com/ayearinthesaddle/?fref=nf*


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2016)

Mugshot said:


> The vlog for day 34, an obviously emotional Kajsa has had a rough day out on the roads, however something has cheered her up, but you'll have to watch til the end to find out what;


@Shaun might find that a good watch.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Shaun might find that a good watch.


Yeah, I wonder how she knew?


----------



## Bimble (4 Feb 2016)

Poor lass, she looks really tired and fed up in the latest vlog. Hope today is a better one for you @Kajsa


----------



## Mugshot (4 Feb 2016)

Bimble said:


> Poor lass, she looks really tired and fed up in the latest vlog. Hope today is a better one for you @Kajsa


Yep, thoroughly fed up, which is totally understandable. I would imagine we've all had days where it feels like just about every overtake is a close one and every other driver beeps or shouts obscenities.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2016)

Oddly enough she's chosen a hillier route today. Perhaps she's staying away from the main roads.
https://www.followmychallenge.com/live/ayearinthesaddle/


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2016)

Steve Abraham planning to join Kajsa this weekend.





*Steve Abraham shared A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt's event.*
17 hrs ·


I'll be setting off from home Friday 5th February to the Blackmore Camping and Caravaning site, Hanley Swan, near Great Malvern, Worcestershire. Then I'll be riding with Kajsa doing her Year in The Saddle on Saturday and Sunday. Kajsa would like company on her rides, but there are a few rules.
I'll be taking it very easy riding over to the campsite. It's about 80 miles from Milton Keynes and I expect to stop a few times along the way. Anyone is welcome to join me on the way. ...I'll switch on my live SPOT tracker so it's easier for anyone to join me on the way.
I hope to set off early in the morning but have no time planned. Suggestions welcome. I'll be camping in my tent, but if that's not for you, there are hotels nearby. A Wetherspoons hotel in Great Malvern. Tewkesbury is about 10 miles away and has a Wetherspoons hotel, Travelodge and Premier Inn. But I expect most will only want to do a day, or part of a day.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Feb 2016)

They should have some interesting conversation ! (What, stopping already, Kajsa ? - we've only done 105 miles, just getting warmed up ... )

Good on Steve - I'm sure he will really inspire and motivate Kajsa.


----------



## tallliman (4 Feb 2016)

At least Kajsa had a tailwind in the rain this morning. I hope it was lovely because as a headwind, it was horrid!!

Glad that SA is joining her for the day!


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Feb 2016)

Hoorah we got a mention 

What an awful day they had. Im glad mum was around to give her a hug.

Tomorrows another day and hopefully a better one.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2016)

I hope today was better Kajsa.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I hope today was better Kajsa.



69.5 miles and this is the header on her Strava upload


*Day 35 - riding with a cold does not get you all the way home. At least nobody tried to kill me today. Decided on a change of scenery with some hills.*


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2016)

Aye keep your chin up Kajsa, there are tossers everywhere, you just found more than your fair share of them yesterday. Loving the vlogs, which must be hard to do when you come in knackered hungry etc. but gives everyone a great sense of what you are going through.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2016)

The vlogs are now essential viewing for me. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## tallliman (4 Feb 2016)

@ianrauk completely agree with you there.

I think the exploits of Kajsa and formerly Steve and Kurt help many of us to just get out on the bike even if the weather is a bit poor. The thought that it can't be that bad if someone is riding that far daily is very strong.

Keep going Kajsa! The winter will soon be over and if you are only on par with 81mpd at that point, you will be well ahead.


----------



## Bimble (4 Feb 2016)

Has anyone from CycleChat joined her for company on one of her rides yet?


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2016)

Bimble said:


> Has anyone from CycleChat joined her for company on one of her rides yet?


@GinaC posted a ride in the half century challenge when she rode with kajsa but no ride report


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Feb 2016)

I think they could go on the vlog and chat about anything. Not even about cycling and it would be entertaining.

Kajsa wont need to write a book. All she needs to do is release the CD at the end of the challenge


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2016)

Suffering with a bit of a cold and still a little shaken from yesterdays problems Kajsa cuts things a little shorter and rides 69 miles


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2016)

Day 35 and Kajsa is a winner already


View: https://youtu.be/yjVNU-emhPk


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
16 hrs ·
Love my bike!! @llbikesnotts ‪#‎iamspecialized‬ ‪#‎Billie‬


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2016)

Hmmm. I've been thinking about replacing my handlebar bag stuffed with mini pies with a top tube bag stuffed with mini pies. I'm still not convinced by the appearance of it though. Could I fit in enough mini pies and my phone and keys too?


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm. I've been thinking about replacing my handlebar bag stuffed with mini pies with a top tube bag stuffed with mini pies. I'm still not convinced by the appearance of it though. Could I fit in enough mini pies and my phone and keys too?


When I got my new bike I got a top tube bag as I didn't want a saddle bag flapping around, I much prefer the look of it to a saddle bag and generally it's ok, unless I'm going on a particularly long one then I'll bung the saddle bag on as well. However, there isn't a great deal of room in it, Kajsa seems to fit her dinner in hers so she either doesn't eat very much or the size of her bag is very deceptive. Along with a multi tool and some other small sundies I could possible fit two sausages in mine.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Feb 2016)

You need to sort out the looks from the practicalities. A bar bag is much more practical for me......I like my pies :0)


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2016)

My tool kit, spare tubes, spare batteries, and other bits and bobs with no need for quick access are already in a saddle wedge. Trouble with that is that it's so tightly packed that it explodes when opened. Which is why the pies and phone go in the bar bag. I may try a top tube bag. 

Anyway, back on topic. Kajsa is in Tamworth at the moment heading SW towards Worcestershire. Go KT!


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Feb 2016)

Mugshot said:


> When I got my new bike I got a top tube bag as I didn't want a saddle bag flapping around, I much prefer the look of it to a saddle bag and generally it's ok, unless I'm going on a particularly long one then I'll bung the saddle bag on as well. However, there isn't a great deal of room in it, Kajsa seems to fit her dinner in hers so she either doesn't eat very much or the size of her bag is very deceptive. Along with a multi tool and some other small sundies I could possible fit two sausages in mine.



She has a saddle pack too.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> She has a saddle pack too.


I know


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
46 mins ·
Its been a tough week for Kajsa this week as she's suffering with a cold but that hasn't stopped her passing the 5000K mark!

Show us your thumbs!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2016)

Sixty something miles for her today as she went by Birmingham, I assume on the way to meet Steve. Must have been a hard ride as it will have been headwind pretty much all the way. 

_GO KAJSA_


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2016)

As @Supersuperleeds says, 60-odd miles. 68.1 to be precise. And the ride title sounds as if she hasn't shaken off her cold
https://www.strava.com/activities/486413436
*Day 36 - headwinds and headaches *
Kajsa Tylen
106.9km 772m


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> As @Supersuperleeds says, 60-odd miles. 68.1 to be precise. And the ride title sounds as if she hasn't shaken off her cold
> *Day 36 - headwinds and headaches *
> Kajsa Tylen
> 106.9km 772m



I'd logged out of Strava and was too lazy to go back in and get the exact mileage


----------



## Mugshot (6 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
10 hrs ·
Today's ride. Vlog to follow when wifi decides to play ball.




Day 36 - headwinds and headaches - Kajsa Tylen's 106.9 km bike ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/486413436
www.strava.com

No vlog yet!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Feb 2016)

Another tough day. 75 miles

*Day 37 - Steve Abraham joined me for a morning in the rain and high winds.*
Kajsa Tylen
Premium 120.5km

And heres an updated graph. Showing the last 30 days. I've also added a cumulative total mileage line (read using the right hand axis)


----------



## Gez73 (6 Feb 2016)

Apidura. 
https://www.apidura.com


----------



## T4tomo (6 Feb 2016)

What organisations accrediting Kajsa? I assume it's not HAMR. Just been looking at her ayearinthesadddle webpage, she isn't allowed to get any drafting help and limited to one bike frame,(bar accidents) which is very different to Kurt's successful HAMR, which had drafting and 'bents etc.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Feb 2016)

T4tomo said:


> What organisations accrediting Kajsa? I assume it's not HAMR. Just been looking at her ayearinthesadddle webpage, she isn't allowed to get any drafting help and limited to one bike frame,(bar accidents) which is very different to Kurt's successful HAMR, which had drafting and 'bents etc.


Guinness.

Oddly enough Guinness have retrospectively recognised Kurt's record, despite the different rules, which caused Kajsa some puzzlement. Mentioned on Strava or Twitter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Feb 2016)

First ton of the week. From the sound of the vlog she's shaken off her cold and has been enjoying riding with Steve A, even if she's not been enjoying the weather.

*Day 38 - ride with another bunch of fab people. Weather was variable.*
Kajsa Tylen 161.0km


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2016)

Day 38's Vlog...


----------



## jo from the other place (7 Feb 2016)

And an update on her stats...

A tough week for Kajsa as she sees off a cold while continuing to battle with windy conditions. Over the weekend she headed SW to Gloucester and the Severn for the first time and spent some time riding in the company of Steve Abraham who'd ridden over from Milton Keynes to join her. She is currently about 230 miles up on Billie Dovey's pace and about 490 down on a 100mpd pace.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Feb 2016)

A little vlog for day 36,


View: https://youtu.be/KkxF5uCLWlI


----------



## Mugshot (8 Feb 2016)

Pre ride food station day 37


View: https://youtu.be/LuGINZMMenA


----------



## Mugshot (8 Feb 2016)

Day 37 and we have a special guest.


View: https://youtu.be/k5WEfeBxpqI


----------



## Mugshot (8 Feb 2016)

Some pics;


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Feb 2016)

Do they carry laughing gas with them?

Nice to see superheros like Kajsa and Steve dont like rain either.
I thought I was just soft.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2016)

Slightly OT but does anyone have a link to the Guinness requirements? I did a quick search but didn't find them.

As far as I know - anecdotally from various sources - they are: Single bike frame, barring accidents; No drafting assistance; Start each day at yesterday's finish point; Need for a tracker? The UMCI need one, and Kasja has one, so I expect Guinness require it. Plus the ride logging and reporting procedures and associated bureaucacy.

I see Kajsa has had a few motorised transfers of not very far - for example she was not feeling well on the ride down to Malvern last week. I imagine the purpose of this rule is to stop people from choosing a route that starts at the top of a mountain, and ends at the coast and riding down it day after day, returning to the top each time by motorised transport. So I expect the short transfers (and her plans to go to continental Europe in the summer) are not affected by this.

The no-drafting rule is understandable enough. But it's a very significant difference between Guinness and UMCA. And it's a bit odd that Guinness have recognised Kurt's record with this disparity. Kasja said she was drafting (er ... I mean ... "composing") an email to Guinness to seek clarification.

It's hard to understand the reasoning behind the single bike rule. For example, if there were to be some hard winter weather, a rider might want to get out for a few miles on ice tyres, but a road frame wouldn't have clearance. And when it comes to servicing, Kajsa will have to have big-ish jobs like BB or headset service done overnight.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2016)

Poor choice of words


----------



## velovoice (8 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> But it's a very significant difference between Guinness and UMCA. And it's a bit odd that Guinness have recognised Kurt's record with this disparity.


I agree, not all of Guinness's rules make a great deal of sense. The post-HAM'R ratification of Kurt's record however does make sense: they appreciated that the UMCA rules were different but agreed (with everybody!) that it wouldn't make sense to have two separate record books, with one Guinness record holder and one UMCA record holder. So they retrospectively accepted Kurt's UMCA record as also qualifying as a Guinness record. A logical and sportsmanlike outcome, I think.

That doesn't mean they will (or need to) change their rules to match the UMCA's, though.


----------



## Aravis (8 Feb 2016)

I was on the ride yesterday so I had the chance to ask about some of these issues. But I didn't really want to spoil the atmosphere, which was thoroughly pleasant throughout, and in the limited time available there seemed to be many more important things to talk about.

My interpretation (strictly that) of the things Kajsa did say about drafting in particular is that she is comfortable with the rules she's following and wouldn't want to be doing things differently. So I don't expect to hear Kajsa pressing for big changes.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2016)

Aravis said:


> My interpretation (strictly that) of the things Kajsa did say about drafting in particular is that she is comfortable with the rules she's following and wouldn't want to be doing things differently. So I don't expect to hear Kajsa pressing for big changes.



That is all well and good, but if someone else starts off in August drafting behind a motorhome, switching bikes etc they would be fairly sure to smash any record that Kajsa is setting. It seems to me that Guinness should stick to one set of rules.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Feb 2016)

It also makes it very hard for someone to challenge Kurt's male record for Guinness purposes when he had the luxury of drafting and a recumbent at times. I recall at one point he went thru 3 bikes in a day due to mechanicals. So if someone else breaks his HAMR record to HAMR rules, do Guinness sportingly accept that too?


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2016)

Back in the real world it looks like Kajsa is in the process of putting in another ton, or at least a super-Dovey ride, going home from Malvern, and I can provide first hand report of the weather in the East Midlands: It is grey, blustery, and a bit rainy. Generally a bit yuk.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Feb 2016)

T4tomo said:


> It also makes it very hard for someone to challenge Kurt's male record for Guinness purposes when he had the luxury of drafting and a recumbent at times. I recall at one point he went thru 3 bikes in a day due to mechanicals. So if someone else breaks his HAMR record to HAMR rules, do Guinness sportingly accept that too?



I dont think it makes it hard. It appears that if HAMR accept it then Guiness will also accept it.

If another lady wants to take this record on they would do well to follow the HAMR rules of changing bikes and drafting because it looks like Guiness will accept it, regardless of their own rules.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Feb 2016)

A solid 108miles for Kajsa on day 39, which considering the conditions is blooming smashing!


----------



## Mugshot (9 Feb 2016)

A slightly odd blog for day 39 but a vlog all the same,


View: https://youtu.be/xpc0TarBKiM


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2016)

Mugshot said:


> A slightly odd blog for day 39 but a vlog all the same,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/xpc0TarBKiM




"How can you have a tailwind for 107 miles?"

Er, you ride with the prevailing south west wind, ie in a north easterly direction, which is what Kajsa did.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> "How can you have a tailwind for 107 miles?"
> 
> Er, you ride with the prevailing south west wind, ie in a north easterly direction, which is what Kajsa did.


I kinda got the impression that she may not have been a regular cyclist.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2016)

Mugshot said:


> I kinda got the impression that she may not have been a regular cyclist.



Quite so.

It shows non-cyclists take very little notice of wind, unless it blows the roof off their house.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Quite so.
> 
> It shows non-cyclists take very little notice of wind, unless it blows the roof off their house.


Or how to imagine getting from Worcester to home without the M5.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Feb 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or how to imagine getting from Worcester to home without the M5.


Or how far it's possible to cycle.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzmNIOULhhU


----------



## Custom24 (9 Feb 2016)

"I'm getting bored of this story. Do you know what I'm going to do?...."

That made me chuckle


----------



## T4tomo (9 Feb 2016)

Top entertainment as ever. Bonkers, in a nice way.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Feb 2016)

Day 40 and Kajsa rides for 87 miles. After 40 days she's passed the 3500 mile mark with a grand total of 3516 miles which is just under 88 miles a day average.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzmNIOULhhU


----------



## tallliman (10 Feb 2016)

Well worth checking out today's vlog. Not good of Guinness changing the rules for Kajsa's attempt at this stage.

I think if I were her, I'd be sorely tempted to draft now it's allowed, especially in this weather. Recovery time/mileage would surely increase. Even if ethically, there are thought against it, anyone else attempting the ride will draft now so it makes sense to do it.


View: https://youtu.be/LC_nY94pDLg


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

I don't think she's got much choice. Anyone else doing the record will. And, imagine if she decided not to, and then found herself tired out, in a storm, with a strong rider behind her, knowing that drafting was allowed. The temptation would be great.

What is really bad is all the effort that she's put in so far abiding with a rule that has just been discarded.

Guinness do not come out if this well.


----------



## Gez73 (10 Feb 2016)

The only reason not to draft at this stage is if Guinness are prepared to recognise two distinct records with and without drafting. Was Billie Dovie allowed to draft? Shame there has been almost six weeks working to the original rules but there is lots of time left to apply the newly allowed rules and continue with that advantage. Subsequent challenges will use the more advantageous regulations so Kajsa should too. She has done so well and this can now be seen as a boost despite the theoretical losses that not drafting has caused. Odd that Kurts situation was clearer for Guinness but not this one when happening so close to each other. Gez


----------



## tallliman (10 Feb 2016)

Yeah, it seems odd that she had to ask for clarification. Someone at Guinness could've just notified her of the change at that moment.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2016)

It's the right decision, drafting is part of cycling IMHO, but daft that it took Guinness as while to recognise it, in a refitting Kurts attempt and then a further delay in realising that meant they had to change the rules for all attempts ( as I said they would need to a page or two back)

Kajsa you should embrace the new rules from now and draft when you have the chance, Tommy Godwin did, I have no idea if Billy Dovey did, but any subsequent challengers, Kurt's new wife Alicia for one, will definately be drafting so you should for the remaining 10 1/2 months. Frustrating it wasn't clear from the off, but not a lot can be done about that now.

Good luck.


----------



## Aravis (10 Feb 2016)

My view is that the year record, as a time trial, should be unpaced, but over a year I assume this condition would be practically impossible to police. Having ridden with Kajsa's group for two-thirds of Sunday's ride I can report that her compliance with the non-drafting rule during that time was absolute. This despite there being long periods where drafting would have helped enormously and the fact that the group contained one of the worlds strongest riders! If she says she is carrying on without drafting I will believe this 100%.

Having come this far, I don't think she should make any rushed moves in the next few days, but should throw the ball firmly back into Guinness's court. Maybe a more satisfactory outcome will be forthcoming.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2016)

Having thought about it more, from the comfort of my spectating armchair ...

The answer has to come from Kajsa herself. She's given up a year of her life to do this and has to do it her way.

Let's face it, any record she sets will be beatable by someone with more advantageous terrain and climate, or better support. 

If she feels that she can surpass the BD total while not drafting, and that she would be more at peace with herself that way, then that's what she should do. But it's her call.

The one aspect of the rule change she should grasp with both hands,IMO, is having multiple bikes. A spare bike on standby would be a boon. Maybe a crosser with clearance for ice tyres, just in case. Or just an identical bike to allow "one on and one in the wash" servicing.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Feb 2016)

That's a bit of a kick in the teeth from Guiness and I can understand Kajsas annoyance. I didn't think the rules which they had set made much real world sense to start with, as has been mentioned no drafting for a year would be almost impossible to police, only one bike unless unrepairable and then requiring video or photo evidence could seriously and unfairly impact on a record attempt, I am still undecided on the recumbant situation though. The UMCA rules (aside from the recumbant and the beer fiasco) seemed the more sensible and it makes sense for Kurts record under those guide lines to be recognised by all bodies, but for Kajsa who's off and running and been plotting and planning for 12 months using a different set of parameters, I dunno, I suppose it's better than if she'd been 10 months into her challenge.

Mum summed it up perfectly for me;

"I think it's shite."


----------



## Mugshot (11 Feb 2016)

Anyway, an eventful day for Kajsa who pedals another 70 miles,


----------



## Mugshot (11 Feb 2016)

An invitaion to join Kajsa for a date with your bike on Valentines day;

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt added an event.*
14 hrs ·




14FEB
Interested
Valentine's 100-miler - a date with your bike
Sun 7:15 · Wollaton Hall and Deer Park · Nottingham
by A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt


----------



## Mugshot (11 Feb 2016)

Let's have alook at the opinion of somebody who really knows what they're talking about;

Paul ManingtonAfter thinking a little more about it, maybe you could ask them to have 2 different types, aided and unaided? (unaided being your current rules, and aided being the drafting and any bikes ones)
13 hrs



A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR AttemptI asked that, seems it was rejected.
13 hrs



Steven AbrahamI'm curious about any other discrepancies between UMCA and Guinness rules. UMCA insist on riders wearing a helmet and bikes having lots of reflective material, but do not require witnesses to sign a log, except for GPS or Spot tracker failure. The UMCA also require at least heart rate or power data, which I think that Guinness do not. All in all, a bit of a mess. To be fair, I think that Guinness had it set up before the UMCA. Kajsa won't be credited with the UMCA record, unless the UMCA decide to bend their rules very heavily indeed!
12 hrs



A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR AttemptSteven Abraham As you'd think it would be the other way around, but not so...
12 hrs



Steven AbrahamGiven the exceptional circumstances, I wonder if the UMCA would accept your record, given that you have mostly, if not entirely abided by their rules to date? Having helped set up the rules with the UMCA, they seem like a very pragmatic and sensible organisation. Perhaps Chris Hopkinson would have a better idea?
12 hrs



Chris HopkinsonUnfortunately not Steven. Shusanah asked Kajsa to register her attempt with the UMCA before her start on Jan 1st and she decided not to.
If she wanted to make a UMCA attempt she would have to register it then start no earlier than 21days after it is registered. There are no ways around the rules and no special cases made as others have found out!




Steve AbrahamLogically, I would think that your losses to date, assuming that you had someone to draft for every single mile, from not being allowed to draft until now, would amount to about 2-3% of your total. I don;t know what percentage of your miles so far have been done in company. I agree that it's very poor that the rules have been changed after you have started. From the point of view of someone who has ridden with you, it would be easier if we were allowed to ride in front of you. The choice is yours and yours alone. The way you have been going so far, I think that most would say that you are in a very strong position to do more than 50,000km. That implies to me that you have already proven yourself a worthy contender. I think it's a matter of what this means to you personally. A tribute to Billie Flemming or your own personal challenge to test your limits. I can't see why it can't be both and with what you have achieved so far, I don't think many will accuse you of being disrespectful to Billie Flemmings' record if you do decide to draft other riders. I suggest stepping outside of your challenge. Imagine it is someone else in your position and how you feel what they should do. Good luck, whichever way you decide.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Let's have alook at the opinion of somebody who really knows what they're talking about;


@Mugshot thanks for posting that. 

And Go Kajsa! (whatever you decide)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2016)

Now that Kajsa's allowed to draft, does that mean that the winter storms are over? There's only the slightest of breezes this morning. Typical. Good that she no longer has to only use one bike though - mechanicals at a bad time could have seriously set her back.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now that Kajsa's allowed to draft, does that mean that the winter storms are over? There's only the slightest of breezes this morning. Typical. Good that she no longer has to only use one bike though - mechanicals at a bad time could have seriously set her back.


Indeed her tracker is showing 2m/s wind (~5mph) and clear skies at the moment.


----------



## Arrowfoot (11 Feb 2016)

I would not worry as Guinness is better known the World over and they tend to be stricter. Let her stick to the programme as these are unnecessary distractions when the challenge is already underway.


----------



## Gez73 (11 Feb 2016)

I think she should continue as she had planned without drafting. If that creates a new and unique record, as I hope it does, then Guinness would have to recognise that for its uniqueness. Subsequent challenges would then need to replicate the challenge exactly or implement the newer rules for a different title. It is six weeks of drafting lost, or forty-six gained! Her choice and her challenge ultimately but I wish her well and would love to ride with/behind or in front of during her year. Gez


----------



## tallliman (11 Feb 2016)

Mugshot said:


> An invitaion to join Kajsa for a date with your bike on Valentines day;
> 
> *A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt added an event.*
> 14 hrs ·
> ...



I'm looking to do this on Sunday depending which way Kajsa is going to ride. It'll be my first century if so!


----------



## Mugshot (11 Feb 2016)

tallliman said:


> I'm looking to do this on Sunday depending which way Kajsa is going to ride. It'll be my first century if so!


NIce one @tallliman, make sure you let us know how you get on.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Feb 2016)

In some ways sticking with what she has planned for and is now doing could work out well in the long run. I would expect any future attempt to involve drafting and indeed quite probably a recumbent.

Setting it this way Kajsa will have set an unpaced record that I don't think anyone would go after again. Guinness may not have the seperate category, but it will still be remembered and recorded.

I could see the appeal of sitting on the back of a peleton though, especially after the first few weeks in the wind she's endured


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Feb 2016)

I think that Guiness has made the correct decision but it has come too late for Kajsa. In reality how many other women are going to see that drafting is now allowed and are going to take a year out of their lives to have a go at the record?

What Kajsa now needs to ask herself is if the rule of drafting was allowed from day 1, would she have taken advantage of it from the start, purely to get more miles in?

Or when it is all done and dusted will she get more satisfaction that she did it all off her own back, rather than being dragged round by other cyclists?

I hope she keeps going without drafting. She certainly has the guts to and I think it will be a much better achievement in the long run.


----------



## tallliman (11 Feb 2016)

Mugshot said:


> NIce one @tallliman, make sure you let us know how you get on.



I will do! Hoping for a route similar to today!


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Feb 2016)

Personally, I am anti drafting, anti travelling for favourable winds and anti switching style of bike. I think that Kajsa has been incredibly hard done by as she has either wasted a couple of months and has to restart or knows that any record she sets is likely to be broken by anyone that puts in equal effort. Guinness should not move the goalposts during a serious effort.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Feb 2016)

85 miles in the bag for Kajsa on day 42, only 323 days to go!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2016)

If she's in the East Midlands today I don't envy her, bloody freezing and it was chucking it down on the way into work this morning


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2016)

Kajsa has come to a decison. Worth watching.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4uSKlfjIVM


GO KT!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Feb 2016)

Sounds a fair decision to me. Doing something like this has to be as much for yourself as it is for the record books so you surely have to be happy with how it was achieved as well as with the achievement itself.

Go Kajsa.


----------



## tallliman (12 Feb 2016)

Sensible and pragmatic decision. 

I hope she contacts Guinness for whether they will split the record in the future.


----------



## Gez73 (12 Feb 2016)

Solid judgment, let Guinness decide how to award the title. She has planned this her own way and that should be how she achieves it. Best of luck and well done on a tough decision well made! Gez


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2016)

Grand! That was how I hoped she would decide. Doing it her own way with options open should it become necessary.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Feb 2016)

She can break the record the 'correct way' then in a couple of years when that gets broken, do it the cheating way


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Feb 2016)

Great decision. Billie didnt have anyone to draft off and her gear was far less sophisicated. Im sure Kajsa can do this without drafting.

If at some stage she has to just to get the record I think she will be gutted. I wouldnt volunteer to be the first person to get in front of her. Now the option to draft is there, it is going to be hard for Kajsa to resist when the going gets tough. Not drafting has become just as big as the challenge now.

Great to see Kajsa and mum laughing again.

We are all behind you Kajsa.........Literally.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2016)

Kajsa is still suffering from sore legs, and a challenge like this doesn't give much scope for recovery. Remember she doesn't have years of audax to fall back on like Steve - she's a triathlete, albeit one with bucketloads of determination. So this will be a voyage of discovery. Go KT!

A cold 70 miler today.
*Day 44 - brrrrrrrrrrrr, ouch, rumble, ouch. Too cold to eat and legs are sore, sore, sore!*
Kajsa Tylen 113.3km

And for your delectation and delight here's another potentially inaccurate graph. This time showing her daily rate required for the Dovey record


----------



## Mugshot (15 Feb 2016)

Day 45 and despite sore legs which sees her cutting the ride a little shorter than planned, Kajsa adds a 76 miles to the years total.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Feb 2016)

Opps, out of order as I didn't realise it hadn't been posted, day 44s vlog, which sounds as though there's a sock over the microphone. They'll be complaints about that!!


View: https://youtu.be/ivi2KwZ7caI


----------



## Mugshot (15 Feb 2016)

Day 45 and we're treated to a show by Kajsa and co,


View: https://youtu.be/z-Vo-b5K0Cw


----------



## Mugshot (15 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt shared Anne Nicholson's photo.*
11 hrs ·
Happy Valentine's Day!!




‎Anne Nicholson‎_to_A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt
11 hrs · Barwell ·
Thanks for another fab ride out, great meeting you all and feeling your 'love' today on valentines day. 
Hope to see you all again soon! x


----------



## tallliman (15 Feb 2016)

^ it was a really lovely ride yesterday (Sunday). There were 5/6 of us throughout and 3 of us went on to a century. It was great to meet Kajsa and have a nice long chat. Everyone kept me going when i felt bad which really helped!

Not sure what else I want to add, I really enjoyed myself and really believe that Kajsa will get the record.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Feb 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^ it was a really lovely ride yesterday (Sunday). There were 5/6 of us throughout and 3 of us went on to a century. It was great to meet Kajsa and have a nice long chat. Everyone kept me going when i felt bad which really helped!
> 
> Not sure what else I want to add, I really enjoyed myself and really believe that Kajsa will get the record.


And I believe congrats are in order for your first ton?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^ it was a really lovely ride yesterday (Sunday). There were 5/6 of us throughout and 3 of us went on to a century. It was great to meet Kajsa and have a nice long chat. Everyone kept me going when i felt bad which really helped!
> 
> Not sure what else I want to add, I really enjoyed myself and really believe that Kajsa will get the record.


Grand support! And if she inspired you to go on for the century, grand support from her too!


----------



## tallliman (15 Feb 2016)

@Dogtrousers, @deptfordmarmoset yep, it was my first century! Thanks! I didn't feel I could stop once I'd got that close.

Shame my wheels slipped in the tram tracks at 99miles but at least I'm only bruised!!


----------



## Mugshot (15 Feb 2016)

tallliman said:


> @Dogtrousers, @deptfordmarmoset yep, it was my first century! Thanks! I didn't feel I could stop once I'd got that close.
> 
> Shame my wheels slipped in the tram tracks at 99miles but at least I'm only bruised!!


Well done you!!!!




(Even though it was me that asked and not @Dogtrousers )


----------



## tallliman (15 Feb 2016)

(Let's get it right this time) @Mugshot, thanks!! Only just realised I got that wrong, silly me!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2016)

tallliman said:


> @Dogtrousers, @deptfordmarmoset yep, it was my first century! Thanks! I didn't feel I could stop once I'd got that close.
> 
> Shame my wheels slipped in the tram tracks at 99miles but at least I'm only bruised!!


Why on earth do we allow trams on roads? They should have their own dedicated tramways.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Feb 2016)

Day 46 and it sounds like it was a tough 73 miles for her.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Feb 2016)

Everything you wanted to know about cycling but were afraid to ask;


View: https://youtu.be/DALQpu_3MCY


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2016)

Bumble needs to lose a bit of weight. Too many meatballs. Not enough walkies.

Kajsa should pass 4,000 miles today.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Feb 2016)

Jannie and I are watching this in Denmark. If Kajsa or her mum start saying naughty words, we will let you know.

Is there a site where we can send messages to Kajsa and her mum?

I may have some advice as to help her legs.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Feb 2016)

Day 47 - I think this is taking it's toll on Kajsa's mum 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4hEWs4lTs4


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Is there a site where we can send messages to Kajsa and her mum?.


Twitter, Strava or Facebook links are all in various posts in this thread. Check the very first post. Also www.ayearinthesaddle.com has a "contact me" feature


----------



## velovoice (17 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I may have some advice as to help her legs.


Please do! I've been getting quite worried about her, as legs don't get better on their own especially when they're bearing the brunt of the work. Although she did say she was booked in with a physio.... last night? So fingers crossed she's had some massage and/or trigger point release and some tips/stretches/exercises to help going forward.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2016)

It's a grey, cold, rainy day in the East Midlands. In fact it could be described as ...
https://www.strava.com/activities/495521162
*Day 48 - bloody horrible.  *
Kajsa Tylen 80.8km


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2016)

For Kajsa - from someone who knows ...


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Feb 2016)

velovoice said:


> Please do! I've been getting quite worried about her, as legs don't get better on their own especially when they're bearing the brunt of the work. Although she did say she was booked in with a physio.... last night? So fingers crossed she's had some massage and/or trigger point release and some tips/stretches/exercises to help going forward.




I used to run marathons, half marathons and cross country and suffered for years with sore legs. I was always training and they never got a proper rest. Then someone suggested that I try electronic massage pads. I bought the kit and tried them and they worked like magic. I still have the kit and use them after long stunts on my Kickbike. They still work a treat. I think Kajsa would benefit from them.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2016)

From Jo from the other place.

_*Day 48*_. It has not been an easy couple of weeks for Kajsa with cold and wet winter days, a change in the rules from Guinness and tired legs that have required a visit from the physio. In the last week she has averaged around 72 mpd but despite her trials she remains well up on Billie's pace - around 197 miles above the Dovey line.


----------



## Mugshot (19 Feb 2016)

Day 48, Bumbles vlog


View: https://youtu.be/G1pNRlOH_6I


----------



## Mugshot (19 Feb 2016)

A steady 77 miles for Kajsa on day 49.


----------



## Mugshot (19 Feb 2016)

Day 49, turtles, legs and a cliff hanger.


View: https://youtu.be/L-59ospwMkc


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2016)

They're green, aren't they?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2016)

Kajsa's Guinness target is 50,000 km. I guess if she beats Billie Dovey's mark (47.5k km or thereabouts) she gets the record even if she doesn't attain the 50k km mark. I mention this only because her recent travails with sore quads and cold rain mean that her rate has, for the first time, dipped below the target rate for 50k km. But hey, it's only February... Its a long old year.

It's another chilly day of clear blue skies and not much wind in the E Mids. Lovely day for riding if you wrap up well.

And to put things in perspective, another whole week that I've left my bike at home due to having a slight cold.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2016)

"Have you got anything to say mum?"

Its like a catchphrase now ​


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kajsa's Guinness target is 50,000 km. I guess if she beats Billie Dovey's mark (47.5k km or thereabouts) she gets the record even if she doesn't attain the 50k km mark. I mention this only because her recent travails with sore quads and cold rain mean that her rate has, for the first time, dipped below the target rate for 50k km. But hey, it's only February... Its a long old year.
> 
> It's another chilly day of clear blue skies and not much wind in the E Mids. Lovely day for riding if you wrap up well.
> 
> And to put things in perspective, another whole week that I've left my bike at home due to having a slight cold.



@Dogtrousers Whereabouts in the East Midlands are you?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Dogtrousers Whereabouts in the East Midlands are you?


I work near Kettering. So a bit South of KT.


----------



## velovoice (19 Feb 2016)

Steve Abraham has "advertised" on Facebook a ride with Kajsa this coming Sunday: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1552751455052229/


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2016)

I cant post a link right now but today's vlog has more Guinness news.

It's a good job she didn't set off drafting immediately because Guinness have changed their minds again, done the hokey cokey, turned about, and rescinded the rule change, so she's back to the original rules.

What an absolute shower.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2016)

So are Guinness going to 'Unrecognise' Kurt's HAMR ? Different Rulz ... 

[Not really to be taken seriously but ... My Goodness, ........... ! ]


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2016)

I'm happy for Kajsa, she can now do the record that she planned for and wanted to do. If anyone else wants to take it off her, there are clear guidelines for how to do it.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2016)

Does men we're going to have rival records though. Alicia is going for the HAM'R record under the UMCA rules. I'm going to guess Kurt will be swapping places and driving the van.


----------



## goody (19 Feb 2016)

Funny that form says circle one.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Feb 2016)

goody said:


> Funny that form says circle one.


Just what I was about to say. What goes on there then?


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2016)

I think the form is generic and doesn't fully cover the rules that the UMCA set up for the HAM'R where they allowed the riders to ride both uprights and non-fared recumbents.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2016)

When is Alicia proposing to start?


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Feb 2016)

I think Guinness did the right thing as it would be unfair to change conditions after someone has started and covered over 1/12 of the race. Guinness will probably have 2 sets of records - one for standard bike and another mixed cycling or similar. I don't see how how they can have one record when the conditions differ (re recumbent and drafting). It will be good for Kajsa.


----------



## Aravis (19 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's a good job she didn't set off drafting immediately because Guinness have changed their minds again, done the hokey cokey, turned about, and rescinded the rule change, so she's back to the original rules.


Kajsa implied in tonight's vlog that there's been quite a bit of dialogue between herself and Guinness since last week. Reading between the lines, I wouldn't be surprised if Guinness interpreted Kajsa's original request for clarification as something like "If the Searvogels can do this, why can't I?". If so, in making the hurried rule change they might have thought they were being helpful.

Anyway, it's great that Kajsa can once again be fully committed to the task she set out on.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2016)

Here's a summary of the last 30 days





Kajsa managed her first 100 mile plus ride for a while on Saturday. Here's hoping she has her problems with her sore legs under control. It was a ferociously windy weekend - largely Westerlies which will have helped on Saturday, but not so much on her 100k ride today.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2016)

Day 50, the cliffhanger reveal


View: https://youtu.be/V3_72NT930I


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2016)

Day 51


View: https://youtu.be/bwPkdoxcAG0


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
10 hrs ·
Today's ride - another hilly one, joined by Steve Abraham again, thanks Steve, for being awesome!




Day 52 - Reliability Ride with Yaxley Riders, a lovely, but hilly and windy, day. - Kajsa...
https://www.strava.com/activities/498986457
www.strava.com


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2016)

Some pics from Day 52, which are HUGE!!!!


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

Jacket potatoes and The Teethgrinder


View: https://youtu.be/ljP1SnAHrw8


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

Day 53 Kajsa enjoys the better weather with an 86 miler


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

A long and rather moving vlog for day 53, it just goes to show you never know what you could face on these massive challenges,


View: https://youtu.be/RBym2RXcOew


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

Continued good weather and Kasja knocks out a century;


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

Day 55, the wind and the rain stay away for another day of cold but beautiful February sun, Kajsa takes advantage and rides another century which is apparently her 21st this year;


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
Yesterday at 07:31 ·
Spring is on its way!!


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

This from Kurts Facebook;

*Tarzan Rides the HAM'R Kurt Searvogel*
23 February at 14:17 ·
This came in the mail yesterday from the UK. Do you think it's a hint?





Usual trolling followed, however it may be that the Searvogels are considering a world tour;

Phil WhitehurstThe next London Edinburgh London 1400km brevet is end of July 2017. I reckon you'll both be free by then, and you'll get a chance of a long ride with Steven Abraham and a few others. smile emoticon
Like · Reply · 4 · 23 February at 17:24



Steven AbrahamIt'd be good if we got a group made up of myself. A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt, Alicia Searvogel and Tarzan Rides the HAM'R Kurt Searvogel.
Like · Reply · 4 · 23 February at 17:45



Alicia SearvogelGreat idea! What do you think Kurt?
Like · Reply · 23 February at 18:01



A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR AttemptThat would be cool, as long as I haven't sold all my bikes... smile emoticon
>Like · Reply · 23 February at 18:09



Phil WhitehurstI can see the team name now......

And later

Chris ResslerHaha there still sour you took there record. HahA
Like · Reply · 2 · 23 February at 14:30



Alastair DentYou know it was a UK forum that sent Kurt the congrats cake etc?
Like · Reply · 1 · 23 February at 15:33



Ian SorbyWe are not. But your butchering of the English language is not pretty.
Like · Reply · 2 · 23 February at 15:46



Alicia SearvogelChris, we've had genuinely great support from the UK. We've been talking about riding over there in the near future. Would be a great follow up to this whole adventure.
Like · Reply · 1 · 23 February at 18:04



Roger CortisHardly worth replying .. but narrow minded brain dead git .. springs to mind !!


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

Also this;

*Tarzan Rides the HAM'R Kurt Searvogel shared Kurt Searvogel's post.*
18 hrs ·


Kurt Searvogel
18 hrs · Little Rock, AR, United States ·
Anyone familiar with shipping things overseas. I might be shipping a bike, frame or wheels to some locations in europe and I was looking for the most economical way to do this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2016)

This from Alicias page
*
WHIP the HAM'R - Alicia Searvogel*
23 February at 18:44 ·
Kurt has me doing compu-trainer workouts alternating hills one day and flats the next. Looking at starting in a few weeks if all goes well.





Irene RichardsonAlicia i hope hes not got you riding the hills as we all know kurt doesn't "like" hills ( or rain, or wind) so hes gotta be fair with you right?! ( i'm trying to be funny here) Good luck in your new adventure, we will be following & cheering you on from over here in blighty. You both are awesome, and slightly mad ........... Tim & irene
Like · Reply · 23 February at 19:07



WHIP the HAM'R - Alicia SearvogelHaha, in a few weeks we are riding in a 5,000-6,000 elevation gain century. We'll see how much fun he is then.
Like · Reply · 3 · 23 February at 20:28




Kurt SearvogelAlicia Searvogel had a great training ride today knocking 14 minutes off her time. Which is close to a 10% improvement on her hill workout. She has a 56 mile trainer workout tomorrow. Then another day of hills before doing back to back centuries in L.R. on friday and Saturday. Training is progressing nicely.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2016)

Kajsa seems to be making the most of the nice weather with back to back centuries yesterday and Tuesday. She's recovered some of her losses from bad weather and sore legs earlier this month and is now back ahead of the required rate for 50,000km and about 240miles ahead of virtual Billie. (Assuming virtual Billie is riding exactly 81.1mpd)


----------



## tallliman (25 Feb 2016)

Another century today. Very impressive.


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2016)

Taking advantage of the weather forecast to get a wind assisted out-and-back ride is pretty cool.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Feb 2016)

Vlog 54 & 55, Kajsa is feeling it a little it would appear, but she has got some top support;


View: https://youtu.be/-bXOq-H49Vs


_Steve AbrahamYou're doing very well. Jan and Feb is the coldest and toughest time of year IMO and you're around the average daily mileage needed. If you can get those legs feeling better ASAP then I think you might be surprised how much easier things will feel with legs that don't hurt and warmer weather. 240 miles in 12 hours is different to riding every day like you are. You're doing great._

What a nice guy


----------



## Mugshot (26 Feb 2016)

Day 56 and as we already know Kajsa rides a century, which if my maths is correct makes it three days on the bounce






GO KAJSA!!!!


----------



## Mugshot (26 Feb 2016)

Day 56 vlog


View: https://youtu.be/i0x5-30E2eA


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2016)

Another ton today.

Kajsa describes becoming used to being punched in the face, and draining the spit out of a euphonium.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktI6wwllc50


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2016)

I nipped out at dinner time and bloody hell it was cold, much kudos to her for getting out and doing 110 miles - four consecutive 100s I think


----------



## Mugshot (27 Feb 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
50 mins ·
For those of you who wondered - this is what happens at Sundown Adventure Land.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Feb 2016)

Well it did used to be called 'Pets corner'


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2016)

Another 100 miler and today she went past 5,000 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/503688966


----------



## mcshroom (27 Feb 2016)

Which puts things into perspective for me as that's my target for the whole year!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2016)

And another 100 in the bag.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Feb 2016)

It's been a good week for Kajsa. She's seen the Flying Scotsman, been felt up by a bear, passed 5,000 miles and 8,000km, and ridden 6 centuries on the trot. She's also brought the required rate for the Billie Dovey record to under 80 miles per day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Feb 2016)

And another 100, I think that might be 7 in a row now

https://www.strava.com/athletes/2276762


----------



## Soltydog (29 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> She's also brought the required rate for the Billie Dovey record to under 80 miles per day.


I think if the required rate keeps coming down that will be a massive mental boost for Kajsa, that along with the warmer, nicer weather 'just around the corner'  She's had a great first 2 months of the year & hope she is successful with her challenge


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> And another 100, I think that might be 7 in a row now
> 
> https://www.strava.com/athletes/2276762


But she doesn't sound happy ...
*Day 60 - windier than you think. Legs giving up (still), didn't enjoy it much! HRM may be working - seemed to settle down after a few hrs.*

I wonder whether a recovery week, just maintaining the target mileage might be an idea. She needs 84.7 mpd for the 50,000 km target. A few 85 mile days would give her a few extra hours rest over a week, and would keep the Dovey target coming down. But that's just idle speculation.


----------



## Mugshot (1 Mar 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
14 hrs ·
Nice little write up about my record attempt.




Kajsa Tylen Sets The Pace For The Women’s Year Record
Kajsa Tylen Sets The Pace For The Women’s Year Record
www.bikingtimes.com


----------



## Mugshot (1 Mar 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/FsEKPHFoIp0


----------



## Mugshot (1 Mar 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt shared their event.*
12 mins ·
Sunday's ride - join me for 100 miles or 40 miles if you'd rather.





6MAR
Interested
Mother's Day ride
Sun 7:30 · Wollaton Hall and Deer Park


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2016)

Has anyone else noticed how odd YouTube's follow up suggestions are after watching Kajsa's vlogs? If you liked this you may also like ... 

The most disturbing was a man wandering around the snowy suburbs of Dubrovnik speaking (I think) Russian while gunfire was heard in the distance.

Today's was just odd. Day 61 for an Australian man who is eating nothing but potatoes all year. It featured a Father Ted-esque interview with him from Irish TV.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Mar 2016)

I'd thought exactly the same thing, yes. Not just recently either: from day one the suggestions have been random bordering on, or well into, strange practically every day.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Mar 2016)

I'm guessing anything that's into Day 61 etc is going to be a bit odd. Potato man is probably thinking why is that lass /Sheila cycling when she could be eating herself to death with root vegetables every day.


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2016)

Kajsa has done a number of motor transfers already, but today looks like the first time she's blatantly used a transfer to take advantage of a wind that is predicted to follow her all day.

I know there is uncertainty about whether the "start where you finished" rule actually exists, but to me what she's doing today doesn't fit too well with the overall philosophy of making this a pure individual challenge.

Have I misread this?


----------



## T4tomo (2 Mar 2016)

There is nothing in the guiness rules about start when you finish. So one way ride with a tailwind is fine. It's not like she won't be pedalling all day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2016)

T4tomo said:


> There is nothing in the guiness rules about start when you finish. So one way ride with a tailwind is fine. It's not like she won't be pedalling all day.


I thought that there was a stipulation about that. But as we know Kajsa is an expert on the rules so I guess she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2016)

Day 58


View: https://youtu.be/anfPZjwa0Y0


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2016)

T4tomo said:


> There is nothing in the guiness rules about start when you finish. So one way ride with a tailwind is fine. It's not like she won't be pedalling all day.


If this were the case why has she been making her life so difficult up to now?

I am full of admiration for what Kajsa pulled out of the hat last week, using the forecast to get a tailwind both to and from the Fens, but today looks completely at odds with what's gone before.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2016)

Day 59


View: https://youtu.be/GG_VohIyMuU


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2016)

Day 61 (and 60 too)


View: https://youtu.be/zlYjodKG5Zg


----------



## Scoosh (2 Mar 2016)

Day 59 - "... just don't get them mixed up ..."


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2016)

Aravis said:


> If this were the case why has she been making her life so difficult up to now?
> 
> I am full of admiration for what Kajsa pulled out of the hat last week, using the forecast to get a tailwind both to and from the Fens, but today looks completely at odds with what's gone before.


Its not the first motor transfer she's made, and not even the first Lincoln to Nottingham motor transfer. Perhaps the fact that its downwind today its just coincidental?


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2016)

Aravis said:


> Have I misread this?



Where have you read it?


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Its not the first motor transfer she's made, and not even the first Lincoln to Nottingham motor transfer. Perhaps the fact that its downwind today its just coincidental?


I'm sure I read the start where you finish rule somewhere that made it look official, but certainly the evidence seems to suggest it never existed. Up to now I've not had the impression that any transfers have been done to take advantage of tailwinds. However, with a strong south-westerly this morning veering to north-west in the afternoon, today's effort seems to have crossed that boundary. But as you say, it could be coincidence.

I've always felt that if there's going to be a no drafting rule, it really needs to be accompanied by a rule that prevents motor-assisted tailwind chasing. I think that "start where you finish" is unnecessarily restrictive; it would be sufficient to require that all qualifying miles form part of a continuous loop or out-and-back route.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2016)

I'm beginning to think that I might be missing out on the special attractions garden centres appear to have.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2016)

Aravis said:


> I've always felt that if there's going to be a no drafting rule, it really needs to be accompanied by a rule that prevents motor-assisted tailwind chasing. I think that "start where you finish" is unnecessarily restrictive; it would be sufficient to require that all qualifying miles form part of a continuous loop or out-and-back route.


That (finish where you started) also would be pretty restrictive in that you wouldn't be able to tour around without doing a motor transfer every single day.

Its all moot anyway as we don't actually know what the rules are.


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> That (finish where you started) also would be pretty restrictive in that you wouldn't be able to tour around without doing a motor transfer every single day.


That isn't quite what I meant; a "loop" might take a few minutes or several weeks, and can have sub-loops hanging off it.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Mar 2016)

Aravis said:


> I'm sure I read the start where you finish rule somewhere that made it look official, but certainly the evidence seems to suggest it never existed. Up to now I've not had the impression that any transfers have been done to take advantage of tailwinds. However, with a strong south-westerly this morning veering to north-west in the afternoon, today's effort seems to have crossed that boundary. But as you say, it could be coincidence.
> 
> I've always felt that if there's going to be a no drafting rule, it really needs to be accompanied by a rule that prevents motor-assisted tailwind chasing. I think that "start where you finish" is unnecessarily restrictive; it would be sufficient to require that all qualifying miles form part of a continuous loop or out-and-back route.


 That's saying finish where you started the day, which is also restrictive. If I was doing a similar lunatic amount of miles in a year then I'd probably want to tour the country a bit, which would mean from time to time riding in predominantly one direction.

I honestly don't see the point in banning drafting behind another rider(s), as that is part of cycling, both competitive and recreational, but we are where we are and guiness make the rules, not me. Drafting behind a motor home as Kurt apparently did quite a lot, I do think was taking the proverbial.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Drafting behind a motor home as Kurt apparently did quite a lot


Says who?


----------



## T4tomo (2 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Says who?


No idea, which is why I put apparently, but it's the impression I got from following his progress last year. Pretty sure he said as much in one of his vlogs (weren't a patch on Kajsa'sbtw) along the lines of following Alicia in the motor home. It wasn't against HAMR rules so I guess anything goes.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2016)

T4tomo said:


> No idea, which is why I put apparently, but it's the impression I got from following his progress last year. Pretty sure he said as much in one of his vlogs (weren't a patch on Kajsa'sbtw) along the lines of following Alicia in the motor home. It wasn't against HAMR rules so I guess anything goes.


I'd be interested in seeing that vlog if you could spare the time to find it, if Kurt says he did then so be it. Until then it's just regurgitating the bollocks spouted by trolls on strava.


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2016)

T4tomo said:


> *That's saying finish where you started the day, which is also restrictive*. If I was doing a similar lunatic amount of miles in a year then I'd probably want to tour the country a bit, which would mean from time to time riding in predominantly one direction.


No, your loops don't need to be finished in one day, they can take much longer. Under the rule I'm suggesting, if you want to tour Scotland as part of your attempt (very sensible in my view) you can either ride there or be transferred, but you'd have to come back the same way. Eventually all your loops will be complete, but they don't have to be joined. If you manage to find following winds more often than not, good luck to you, but you'll never be able to build a strategy that guarantees avoiding headwinds.



T4tomo said:


> I honestly don't see the point in banning drafting behind another rider(s), as that is part of cycling, both competitive and recreational.


True, but it's never been part of time-trialling, so why allow it in a one year time-trial?


----------



## mcshroom (2 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> I'd be interested in seeing that vlog if you could spare the time to find it, if Kurt says he did then so be it. Until then it's just regurgitating the bollocks spouted by trolls on strava.



Motor-pacing was against the UMCA HAM'R rules. I'm not aware of any credible claims that Kurt ever did so.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2016)

mcshroom said:


> Motor-pacing was against the UMCA HAM'R rules. I'm not aware of any credible claims that Kurt ever did so.


I don't believe there are any, it's not beyond the realms of possibility that he did of course, but right now it's just noise from the trolls.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Mar 2016)

I may have got the wrong end of the stick from the Trollls then, if it is against HAMR rules then I sure Kurt would have stuck to that, especially after the crazy beer fiasco.

Take your point on time trailing, although this is more like a one year audax, it all about distance not time / speed.


----------



## tallliman (2 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm beginning to think that I might be missing out on the special attractions garden centres appear to have.



The one near Gainsborough does a nice sandwich and cream tea!


----------



## Mugshot (3 Mar 2016)

Day 62, Kajsa shares her experience of what is certainly one of my, and I would suspect most cyclists, favourite noises;


View: https://youtu.be/LxYIaBh9p6A


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2016)

Ten tons on the trot!


----------



## tallliman (5 Mar 2016)

Nearly 120 miles today, makes me wish I'd been out riding not in bed with flu!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2016)

Now I feel bad at having _only _done a metric century today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Mar 2016)

Another strong week of 650 miles for Kajsa. She completed a run of ten centuries, following them with her shortest and longest rides so far. She's been strafed by fighters, seen the Red Arrows, and developed a boil on or near her human-saddle interface.

She's now five days or 423 miles ahead of "virtual Billie" and 157 miles or 1.85 days ahead of the 50,000km rate.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Mar 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
11 hrs ·
Anyone in the York area able to offer me a bed and some food on Tuesday night? The wind is currently forecast to be favourable in that direction, which could obviously change.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Mar 2016)

She has, and @User10119 would be an excellent host


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Mar 2016)

@User10119 is an experienced host of cyclists attempting world record distances.

There can't be many of those.


----------



## tallliman (7 Mar 2016)

What's more, it appears favourable to York tomorrow and back to Nottingham in Wednesday. Quite a win.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2016)

Tad over 120 miles for her today and the reverse route planned for tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2016)

Kajsa broke 10,000km for the year today

https://www.strava.com/activities/513394683


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2016)

But only 99 miles. Must be a rest day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> But only 99 miles. Must be a rest day.



I'd have had to take it over the 100 mark, but she's playing the long game


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Mar 2016)

There has been a bit of a lull in the videos being posted on this thread, so here is a catch up. @Mugshot I hope I am not treading on your toes.

Day 63.


Day 64.


Day 65.


Day 66 & 67.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Mar 2016)

Day 68.


Day 69.


Day 70.


----------



## Soltydog (11 Mar 2016)

Just a short one today, but she's deserves a rest


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Mar 2016)

Hope she's ok. I think on the bit where the sound failed she was giving an update on her leg problems.

I think a regular short ride may well do her some good. But I have no idea how the body deals with such prolonged stress (I imagine precious few people do) so that's just a guess.

I must admit I'm more hooked on Kajsa's progress than I was on Steve's. Partly due to the funny vids, partly because its not, from my point of view, a bizarre and impossible task. I can ride 100 miles once myself. I cant ride 200 even once.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Mar 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> There has been a bit of a lull in the videos being posted on this thread, so here is a catch up. @Mugshot I hope I am not treading on your toes.
> 
> Day 63.
> 
> ...



Thank you @Milkfloat no toes have been tread on 
I've been so busy at work and at home in the evenings that I quite honestly hadn't realised I'd fallen so far behind, I'll try to up my game a bit, I'm letting the team down and I apologise


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Mar 2016)

I have just sent Kajsa an electronic massage kit which I used to used when training for marathons. It made a huge difference to me and hopefully it will help her legs.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Mar 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
12 hrs ·
Met Emily Chappell this evening, what an amazing woman! Can't wait to get started on her book!


----------



## Mugshot (12 Mar 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
12 hrs ·
Just found out about Tillie, The Terrible Swede! Thought I'd share, seeing as I'm a Swede of the terrible variety.




Why "Tillie the Terrible Swede" Rocked - velojoy
"Tillie the Terrible Swede" Anderson rocked the worlds of bike racing and fashion in the late 19th century, becoming women's cycling champion of the world.
velojoy.com


----------



## velovoice (12 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> *A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
> 12 hrs ·
> Met Emily Chappell this evening, what an amazing woman! Can't wait to get started on her book!


OMG, That Emily Chappell has a new Shand!!


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Mar 2016)

She rode. Carbon Genesis in last years Transcontinental. I dot watched her until she had to pull out with chest pains.


----------



## velovoice (13 Mar 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> She rode. Carbon Genesis in last years Transcontinental. I dot watched her until she had to pull out with chest pains.


So did I.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2016)

85 miles for Kajsa today

https://www.strava.com/activities/516914284


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2016)

and 117 miles on Sunday

https://www.strava.com/activities/516245220


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2016)

Day 72


View: https://youtu.be/Wcw_tSIvkSY


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2016)

Day 73


View: https://youtu.be/-UeNqqEgPQg


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2016)

Day 74 (Has Steve moved in?)


View: https://youtu.be/umpKULliVCc


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2016)

103 miles today
https://www.strava.com/activities/517763932


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Day 74 (Has Steve moved in?)


Steve did slip in the other day that he had to ride back to the hotel. I think he was trying to put us off the scent.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Steve did slip in the other day that he had to ride back to the hotel. I think he was trying to put us off the scent.


We've also got the "left at 2am to get there" yeah right, you'd have to be some sort of lunatic, smoke and mirrors I tells ya.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Mar 2016)

Day 75 has come and gone and Kajsa has ridden 6761 miles so far with a whisker over 20% of the challenge completed. My back of a fag packet calculations make that an average of 90 miles a day and that means she's currently 686 miles ahead of base line pace, with the worst of the weather over for a while (hopefully) it's a solid effort so far.
Meanwhile on the other side of the pond Alicia continues to train for her attempt at the year record, although it doesn't appear to be going totally smoothly as she suffers with knee problems.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Mar 2016)

Day 75


View: https://youtu.be/J2CPUsRN9H4


----------



## Mugshot (16 Mar 2016)

Just incase you thought we could go for a day on the womens challenge without Steve making an appearance, think again!! Here he is enjoying lunch with Kajsa yesterday.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Mar 2016)

Go Miles
Yesterday at 23:49
Steve Abrahams just let me know about your ride. You Go Girl. Kindest Regards. Miles.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Mar 2016)

Day 76 and a rather interesting offer.


View: https://youtu.be/TEhQbKFdbJ0


Why isn't that embedding like it normally does? Odd.
Sorted


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Day 76 and a rather interesting offer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TEhQbKFdbJ0




Not much worse then a soggy scone..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2016)

Day 76 106 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/518632252

Day 77 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/519443112


----------



## Mugshot (18 Mar 2016)

_Collected 'Morpheus' from Blue Yonder Bike Hire in Longstanton, near Cambridge. Stopped off to visit Lesley (1YTT Home Support) on way home....just so she can see what she is getting herself into!...Easter Arrow here we come!_


----------



## Mugshot (18 Mar 2016)

velovoice said:


> OMG, That Emily Chappell has a new Shand!!


Have you seen her blog?

http://thatemilychappell.com/


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Have you seen her blog?
> 
> http://thatemilychappell.com/


Of course.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2016)

Day 78 just shy of 107 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/520225640


----------



## Scoosh (18 Mar 2016)

With a max gradient of ... *0.7%* !!! * 
*
How can you _find_ roads that flat ?


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2016)

Scoosh said:


> With a max gradient of ... *0.7%* !!! *
> *
> How can you _find_ roads that flat ?


7.5%, just before Grantham. And the answer is that the fens _are_ flat. They're reclaimed marsh.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2016)

Scoosh said:


> With a max gradient of ... *0.7%* !!! *
> *
> How can you _find_ roads that flat ?



May be flat, but without the hills to get her working it would have been a cold ride.


----------



## Mugshot (19 Mar 2016)

Continuing with the Steve Abraham most photographed male world record attempt, here he is again;




and again




and again




And here's why;
_TANDEM SEAT FOR HIRE
I have just taken custody of a Circe Morpheus semi recumbent tandem. The original idea was so that Lesley, my home manager for the 1YTT, could ride the Audax 24 hour Easter Arrow, after sustaining a shoulder injury. Then along came Jo Page, getting a broken arm, so I agreed to ride a 200km Audax DIY permanent with her. These things tend to happen in 3s and that's what happened. I've also agreed to help Cath ride with her friend Kajsa Tylen. Cath was going to do a 25 mile ride with Kajsa, who is out to become the women who has cycled the furthest in year. But instead of Cath only doing the 25 mile social ride, we will be trying for 2 days of about 100 miles each riding with Kajsa.
I have also put ideas to another few people. There's a possibility of my riding around the NW coast of Scotland with Paula Regener, who was going to set off for the women's round the world record in April, but has since broken her ankle (I know how she feels!)
I provisionally have this machine until the 30 April, but it could be arranged for me to keep it a bit longer. I already have some plans for traveling around the country on the Morpheus so that I can do some rides with injured riders. 
Plan so far is 
18/3/16 Milton Keynes to Great Malvern
19/3/16 200km Audax DIY with Jo Page
20/3/16 Great Malvern to Milton Keynes

25-28/3/16 Audax UK 24 hour Easter Arrow (360km) ride to York, then ride back home over 2 days via Sleaford

7/4/16 Milton Keynes to Nottingham
8/4/16 Offering my services for anyone wanting to ride with Kajsa Tylen for a day
9-10/4/16 Riding a day with Kajsa Tylen with her friend Cath
11-13/4/16 Offering my services to anyone wanting to ride with Kajsa for a day. I may also do so for 14th.
Riding to Bristol to see Emily Chappell on 16th April. Anyone welcome to join me on the Morpheus.

Offering my services to anyone. I have offered to ride with Paula Regener around Scotland. I will prioritize anyone with injuries or wanting to help Kajsa and if Paula wants to do the Scottish trip, it will revolve around that._

Which I think is bloody brilliant and I'd love a go!


----------



## Mugshot (19 Mar 2016)

BTW, I haven't been shirking my responsibilities again, Kajsa hasn't posted a video for a couple of days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Continuing with the Steve Abraham most photographed male world record attempt, here he is again;
> View attachment 122080
> 
> and again
> ...




Calling @ianrauk If I cadge a lift around an 100 miler in April from him can I count it towards the imperial challenge?


----------



## tallliman (19 Mar 2016)

^might need some heart rate data to check you were pulling your own weight!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Calling @ianrauk If I cadge a lift around an 100 miler in April from him can I count it towards the imperial challenge?




I don't see why not. After all it is a tandem ride so you will still be doing your own fair share of cycling.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I don't see why not. After all it is a tandem ride so you will still be doing your own fair share of cycling.


You do know that the wheelbarrow has a freewheel in the front BB, don't you? It means that only the upright rider actually _has _to pedal.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> You do know that the wheelbarrow has a freewheel in the front BB, don't you? It means that only the upright rider actually _has _to pedal.




I can't imagine that @Supersuperleeds would not pedal and let Steve pedal for over 100miles. Do you?


----------



## tallliman (19 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I can't imagine that @Supersuperleeds would not pedal and let Steve pedal for over 100miles. Do you?



I'd be tempted myself.....

Seriously though, I'm tempted to see it in action and have a little try but only for a few miles!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2016)

Day 79 another 100 in the bag https://www.strava.com/activities/521197900


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2016)

Day 80 another 100 in the bag (just over 106) https://www.strava.com/activities/522232741 and a finish near Cambridge


----------



## tallliman (20 Mar 2016)

Very consistent riding at the moment. It really is amazing!


----------



## Scoosh (20 Mar 2016)

I wonder if she's going for a daily 100 target for the year - just to raise the bar a bit … 

She could do it, too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I wonder if she's going for a daily 100 target for the year - just to raise the bar a bit …
> 
> She could do it, too.



I thought I read somewhere she was targeting 36,000 miles, which is pretty much 100 miles a day, but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2016)

From @jo from the other place (It's a little out of date, but gives a good idea of how well she is doing.
*Day 69:* Kajsa has been making good progress in the last three weeks as the days get longer and the wind begins to drop. 33 century rides so far including 15 in the last 16 days. She has ridden around 6100 miles so far, averaging just over 88 miles per day.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Mar 2016)

That's a graph that'll put a smile on your face if you're the green line. Well done Kajsa!


----------



## Mugshot (21 Mar 2016)

Day 79, 


View: https://youtu.be/vVLuwQH8Krc


----------



## Mugshot (21 Mar 2016)

And in case you're missing him;


----------



## Scoosh (21 Mar 2016)

Which one looks more scared ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2016)

Day 81 in the big brother house and Kajsa completes another 90 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/522999648


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Mar 2016)

Kajsa keeps driving the required rate down. Her current daily rate is a smidge under 90 miles per day. Last week was her biggest week, at 712 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2016)

Day 82 and another 80 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/523786004


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2016)

She's looking quite chipper for someone with leprosy. She's going to be reducing her mileage to recover.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz-v0dpISnY


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> She's looking quite chipper for someone with leprosy. She's going to be reducing her mileage to recover.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz-v0dpISnY




She's dropped the mileage down to 50 miles today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/524617274


----------



## tallliman (23 Mar 2016)

Again, a sensible decision given the pain Kajsa is mentioning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought I read somewhere she was targeting 36,000 miles, which is pretty much 100 miles a day, but then again I could be wrong.



Don't normally like quoting myself but just noticed her Strava has a target of 31,069 for the year.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Mar 2016)

Despite the excellent mileage Kajsa has been suffering a little recently in todays vlog all is revealed;


View: https://youtu.be/NJsJFbUC1X4


Ouch!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2016)

Another recovery ride today just under 67 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/525477160


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2016)

Day 85 and another 71 miles ticked off:

https://www.strava.com/activities/526357499

If the forecast for the next few days is correct then I do not envy her


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Day 85 and another 71 miles ticked off:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/526357499
> 
> If the forecast for the next few days is correct then I do not envy her


Will you not be out yourself?


----------



## Mugshot (26 Mar 2016)

Day 84 Kim Kardashian and laughing at tri-athletes.


View: https://youtu.be/UbLK32uSO2U


----------



## Mugshot (26 Mar 2016)

Day 85, mini skirts and days off!!


View: https://youtu.be/acXaxGg--qY


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Will you not be out yourself?



I doubt it. Easter weekend is normally when our lass puts her foot down and I have to sort stuff out around the house, though I think I have done all the jobs she wants me to do, she always finds more.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2016)

Day 86 - Just shy of 28 miles which in this weather is pretty good.

https://www.strava.com/activities/526922503


----------



## tallliman (26 Mar 2016)

Completely agree with you, going across the Fens today was horrendous apart from the few times I had the wind behind me! Even then, the thought of a corner meant it was hard to really enjoy the fun speed!


----------



## Mugshot (28 Mar 2016)

*Bad news for Alicia

WHIP the HAM'R - Alicia Searvogel posted 2 updates.*



Alicia Searvogel
10 hrs ·
Kurt and I went out to Lake De Gray yesterday where he would ride/train on the mtn bike trails and then go for a run. I would start out there riding around the lake on my road bike and then make my way back to Little Rock to complete a century. It was a perfect spring day and I was enjoying the green rolling hills, the blossoms, the combination of forests and farmlands. I was making good time despite the climbing and a bit of a headwind. My knees were holding up and I felt confident that I could start my HAMR attempt soon if nothing else emerges. Well, that wasn't to be the case. I was able to ride away from about seven dogs along the way, but the eighth one was ruthless going after my front wheel. As soon as my wheel touched him I went flying. Landing on my head first. When I tried to push myself up off the pavement with my left hand I could feel that my shoulder was broken. "NO!!!" I was out in the middle of Lono (nowhere), yet thankfully there was a corner store called the Corner Store only a block away. I picked up my bike and walked only to be chased again by three more vicious barking dogs! I don't remember if I yelled or spoke nice to the dogs. I found a bench and assessed my injuries. Kurt picked me up and back again to Urgent Care. Yep, the x-ray confirmed a fragmented clavicle. The pain pills are delaying how disheartened I am.


----------



## Mugshot (28 Mar 2016)

Day 86 & 87, bunny ears and shaving legs.


View: https://youtu.be/KLa5qC4AOmU


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> *Bad news for Alicia
> 
> WHIP the HAM'R - Alicia Searvogel posted 2 updates.*
> 
> ...


 So the HAMR attempt is out for the time being. Get well soon Alicia.



Mugshot said:


> Day 86 & 87, bunny ears and shaving legs.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KLa5qC4AOmU



Nice to see Kajsa looking more chirpy after the recovery day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> So the HAMR attempt is out for the time being. Get well soon Alicia.
> :


Ouch. Very nasty. GWS


----------



## Mugshot (28 Mar 2016)

Day 88 and only 22 miles for Kajsa, those miles she had in the bank are going to be used up pretty quickly.







https://www.strava.com/activities/528742079


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Day 88 and only 22 miles for Kajsa, those miles she had in the bank are going to be used up pretty quickly.


Here's a graph showing how much she has "in the bank". It shows her lead over "virtual Billie", an imaginary cyclist doing exactly 81.1 mpd. The lead is the number of days it would take virtual Billie to catch up to KT's current total. There's another line for her 50,000km target.


----------



## Mugshot (28 Mar 2016)

Cheers @Dogtrousers , so 6 and a bit days? It soon gets eaten away doesn't it.


----------



## Mugshot (28 Mar 2016)

Has she lost about 2 days of her lead in around a week then?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Cheers @Dogtrousers , so 6 and a bit days? It soon gets eaten away doesn't it.


These challenges are remorseless, aren't they? She's 856km (532 mi) ahead of virtual Billie, and 287km (178 mi) ahead of the virtual 50 megametre rider.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Has she lost about 2 days of her lead in around a week then?



Yup. She only managed 634km over the past 7 days. Virtual Billie managed 913.5km (7x130.5). So VB gained 279.5 km on her. That's 2.1 Billie Days. (279.5/130.5)

And a bit more for the 50 megametre rider.


----------



## Mugshot (28 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> These challenges are remorseless, aren't they? She's 856km (532 mi) ahead of virtual Billie, and 287km (178 mi) ahead of the virtual 50 megametre rider.


Absolutely. To pull back today's shortfall (yeah I know, it's 22 more than I did today) and get her virtual day back she'd have to bang in a 140 miler. What appears on paper, when compared to the current men's record, to be _relatively _straight forward is still one hell of an ask.

COME ON KAJSA!!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2016)

It's a looong game. (About a year long I think)


----------



## Mugshot (28 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's a looong game. (About a year long I think)


Give or take.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2016)

Day 89 - Kajsa ups the mileage to 80 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/529868091


----------



## Mugshot (30 Mar 2016)

If you'd like to watch a video diary for days 88 and 89 of Kajsas challenge please see below;


View: https://youtu.be/msoJWVzDgkI


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2016)

I posted a leg massage kit to Kajsa a couple of weeks ago. I didnt sent it recorded and it appears to have been swallowed up by the mail service somewhere.

Hopefully it will be spat out and surface some point.

Sorry Kajsa.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2016)

Day 90 - She heads for the sea and bags another imperial century - just shy of 102 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/530855766


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2016)

Day 91 and 91 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/531755283


----------



## Mugshot (1 Apr 2016)

Day 90, an action vid!!


View: https://youtu.be/fqGCyukjqNw


----------



## Mugshot (1 Apr 2016)

Day 90 again and 91 too.


View: https://youtu.be/yjI6oBnG7dU


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2016)

You really don't want to go to Hastings, Kajsa. It's defended by some really horrible big hills.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2016)

A quick note that during the month of March Kajsa averaged 88 mpd. That's ahead of both the BD target (81) and the 50 megametre target (85). She rode 17 centuries.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2016)

Day 92 and just shy of 83 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/532671481


----------



## tallliman (1 Apr 2016)

I wonder if Kajsa will keep heading north tomorrow to keep the wind behind her?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2016)

tallliman said:


> I wonder if Kajsa will keep heading north tomorrow to keep the wind behind her?



Sh'ed be mad not to, here in Leicester tonight it was energy sapping riding into the headwind


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2016)

Day 93 and Kajsa does indeed head north, all the way to York and another 90 miles bagged

https://www.strava.com/activities/533738532


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2016)

Day 94 and 89 miles done. Can't get the link to paste!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2016)

Day 95 is a shortened day (unless she is going to do another ride) of 51 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/535498181

Day 94 strava link https://www.strava.com/activities/534774658


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2016)

Day 92


View: https://youtu.be/GJ8Orov69cM


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2016)

Sunday cream tea


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2016)

Today is Kajsas birthday, Happy Birthday Kajsa!!

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
17 mins ·
Happy Birthday to Kajsa!! You will be glad to know she is now old enough to drink - not that she can really drink with a small bike ride to complete... Luckily there is always CAKE! (posted by minion #3)


----------



## fimm (5 Apr 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Happy Birthday to Kajsa!! You will be glad to know she is now old enough to drink - not that she can really drink with a small bike ride to complete... Luckily there is always CAKE!


WTF? How old is she?


----------



## velovoice (5 Apr 2016)

In real life? I think she's 30 (ish) today. 
On the Internet? Any damn age she wants.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2016)

fimm said:


> WTF? How old is she?





velovoice said:


> In real life? I think she's 30 (ish) today.
> On the Internet? Any damn age she wants.


A little bit of furious googling and according to THIS she's 38


----------



## velovoice (5 Apr 2016)

Mugshot said:


> A little bit of furious googling and according to THIS she's 38


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2016)

velovoice said:


>


Well yes, I didn't like to say so myself.
However, according to THIS she's 39 and we all know what that would make her today!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2016)

Day 96 and 58 miles done

https://www.strava.com/activities/536489049


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2016)

Happy Birthday Kasja!


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Apr 2016)

Mugshot said:


> and we all know what that would make her today!!



Knackered, same as any other day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2016)

''Où est la mairie, s'il vous plaît ?''


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2016)

Not a nice morning for Kajsa to be doing a recovery ride. I'm about 30 miles South of her and a brisk gusty wind was almost blowing me to a standstill on my Brommie this morning  (But on the other hand I managed some epic freewheeling when I got the wind behind me)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2016)

Day 97 and 51 miles and she headed North East to Lincoln so getting some benefit from the wind


https://www.strava.com/activities/537470290


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2016)

I don't know if she had the same weather as here in Northamptonshire but we've had squally hailstorms and rain showers. Yuk.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know if she had the same weather as here in Northamptonshire but we've had squally hailstorms and rain showers. Yuk.



Same here in Leicester, one minute brilliant sunshine, next hailstone or pouring rain, followed by more sunshine and repeat all day and add in the horrible wind


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2016)

After the weather I had yesterday I wouldnt blame her if she rode back wind all year.

I was on gear number 29 for miles at 6mph and getting knackered. I would have used gear 30 but that would just be a defeat, wouldnt it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2016)

Day 98 and 40 miles done, she has dropped a lot of miles this week

https://www.strava.com/activities/538318869


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Apr 2016)

She has indeed. But you've got to be in it to win it, and if dropping the mileage and falling behind the rate is what is needed to be able to carry on then that's what she'll have to do. 

Go KT!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2016)

Day 99 and 59 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/539197533


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2016)

You need to go slow to go far.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Apr 2016)

Day 96, Birthday!!!


View: https://youtu.be/h3TLZ_Kmdjg


----------



## Mugshot (9 Apr 2016)

It's still Kajsas birthday and here's a bonus vid;


View: https://youtu.be/qyscV3avpKk


----------



## Mugshot (9 Apr 2016)

Day 98 and 99, Kajsa is being almost as useless at making the videos as I'm being at sharing them!!


View: https://youtu.be/2KSuzDOCVJg


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Apr 2016)

Kajsa needs to sort her leg problems out, and slower shorter rides are her chosen route. Week 15 was just 382 miles.

This means that she's used up the reserve she had over her 50,000km target rate, but she's still ahead of the rate for the Billie Dovey record. 

Here current required rates are 85.3mpd for 50,000km and 79.6 mpd for the Billie Dovey record. 

If anyone is interested in a different graph, just ask and I'll see what I can do, as I have all the ride distances in a spreadsheet.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Apr 2016)

There's a few bits and bobs to post from the social ride 10/4/16, so here we go. Looks like a good day 


View: https://youtu.be/jyACcIibpl4



View: https://youtu.be/7ndrOS22yz8


----------



## Mugshot (12 Apr 2016)

Some pics


----------



## Mugshot (12 Apr 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/HJfzHL35pYc


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2016)

That fella in the pics above has a stunningly epic beard.


----------



## velovoice (12 Apr 2016)

It was indeed a wonderful day!
(I'm the one in the red star Fridays jersey. )


----------



## tallliman (12 Apr 2016)

Chasing Steve and Cath down that hill was fun but tiring!!


----------



## Mugshot (12 Apr 2016)




----------



## srw (12 Apr 2016)

velovoice said:


> It was indeed a wonderful day!
> (I'm the one in the red star Fridays jersey. )


Where was the ride? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## velovoice (12 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> Where was the ride? Is there a list somewhere?


Follow her FB page: https://www.facebook.com/ayearinthesaddle/?fref=ts and check her Events list.


----------



## simon.r (13 Apr 2016)

velovoice said:


> Follow her FB page: https://www.facebook.com/ayearinthesaddle/?fref=ts and check her Events list.



Any chance someone could post details here for those of us who don't do Facebook?


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2016)

Her ride timetable is also available on www.ayearinthesaddle.com

Click "join me"


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2016)

111 km for KT today. And she has entitled the ride: Day 105 - last day of my holidays

Sounds like she's going to start increasing the mileage. I hope she ramps up gently ... She needs to take care of her legs, she needs them for a few months yet.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2016)

And she's taking my advice. 129km/80mi today. Gently does it ...
*Day 106 - gently increasing the miles again...*


----------



## tallliman (15 Apr 2016)

I hope the forecast snow and hail doesn't occur tomorrow!


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2016)

Kajsa has put in her first century for 20 days, since her recovery period. On her vlog she's refusing to jinx herself by actually saying that her legs are recovered, but she's sounding confident.
*Day 110 - from bear legs to bare legs. What a wonderful day! * (179km/109mi)

She now needs 85.4mpd for the 50,000km target, and 79.7mpd for the Billie Dovey record.

Her current average is 84.4







Go KT!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Apr 2016)

Day 111 - another imperial century, 101.7 miles to be exact

https://www.strava.com/activities/551505902


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Apr 2016)

I sent Kajsa an electronic massage machine but it got lost in the post. If someone is in touch with her tell her to get a 4 pad one off Amazon. They cost about £30 and will help her legs.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Apr 2016)

Just a post to catch up on her diary.

Day 103.


Day 104 & 105


Day 106


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Apr 2016)

Day 107 & 108


Day 110 & 111


----------



## Mugshot (21 Apr 2016)

@Milkfloat thanks for catching up on the vlogs, I know I normally do it but I was in hospital last Wednesday having a double hernia sorted (not something which I'd find easy to recommend to be honest) so was housebound for the week, hobbled back in to work this Wednesday and found that my computer had decided it wasn't going to work anymore, so that was nice. So I've just got the tablet at the moment and my link pasting skills are somewhat limited to be honest


----------



## velovoice (21 Apr 2016)

Gosh, get better soon @Mugshot !


----------



## Mugshot (21 Apr 2016)

velovoice said:


> Gosh, get better soon @Mugshot !


Thank you  . It's all going according to plan by the looks of it although I will be off the bike for a little while longer yet.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Apr 2016)

Mugshot said:


> @Milkfloat thanks for catching up on the vlogs, I know I normally do it but I was in hospital last Wednesday having a double hernia sorted (not something which I'd find easy to recommend to be honest) so was housebound for the week, hobbled back in to work this Wednesday and found that my computer had decided it wasn't going to work anymore, so that was nice. So I've just got the tablet at the moment and my link pasting skills are somewhat limited to be honest



A justifiable excuse I suppose 

Get well soon, sounds nasty.


----------



## tallliman (21 Apr 2016)

Hope you feel better soon @Mugshot!


----------



## Mugshot (26 Apr 2016)

Ok, computer is sorted and I'm feeling a little more human again so I'll try to update things a little.
Here's some pics to get us going and to remind us all that we have had some nice days this year and can probably look forward to some more in 2017.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Apr 2016)

Day 112 & 113 vlog


View: https://youtu.be/8LWm2HJAm3U


----------



## Mugshot (26 Apr 2016)

Day 116 vlog


View: https://youtu.be/KmZNEhvkKF0


----------



## Mugshot (26 Apr 2016)

So Kajsa has now ridden the 116th day of her challenge which means she is really really close to being a third of the way there. She has ridden 9860 miles and maybe, just maybe, we'll get a sustained improvement in the weather before too much longer so she can get some extra miles in the bank again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2016)

Mugshot said:


> So Kajsa has now ridden the 116th day of her challenge which means she is really really close to being a third of the way there. She has ridden 9860 miles and maybe, just maybe, we'll get a sustained improvement in the weather before too much longer so she can get some extra miles in the bank again.


She'll pass one third of Billie Dovey's mileage today. In fact she has probably already done so. Still four days to go to one third of the way through the year.

She should also bring her average daily mileage up to, or above, that required for 50,000km. She fell behind during her recovery period.

I'll post a graph once she's posted today's ride on Strava.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Apr 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'll post a graph once she's posted today's ride on Strava.


I knew I could count on you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2016)

@Dogtrousers 

Kajsa ride for the day is up on Strava, 108.1 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/557389694


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2016)

So ... quite an important day stats wise. She's just passed one third of Billie Dovey's total. Also, she's back above the rate required for 50,000 km - which she fell behind during her recovery period. And she also passed 40% of the circumference of the Earth.

This graph shows her lead over "Virtual Billie" a notional rider doing exactly 81.1 mpd, and over a notional rider doing 85.1 mpd (the required rate for 50,000 km) She has just snuck her nose in front of the 50 megametre rider, and she's got about 6 days in hand over Virtual Billie.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Apr 2016)

Cheers @Dogtrousers


----------



## Mugshot (27 Apr 2016)

It's day 117 the 26th April and as is traditional for the end of April, it's snowing.


View: https://youtu.be/xTPGF--7U8o


----------



## Mugshot (27 Apr 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
3 hrs ·
A very very very proud mother just realised that Kajsa has now passed 16093 kilometres = 10000 miles


----------



## Mugshot (30 Apr 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
21 mins ·
This lady on the right is called Abbi - she overtook me twice on her Pedal Norfolk 50-miler and I think she's awesome.


----------



## Mugshot (30 Apr 2016)

A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt There it is!!!


----------



## Mugshot (30 Apr 2016)

Day 118 and it's 10000 up for Kajsa!!!


View: https://youtu.be/X4Iil8seI6U


GO KAJSA!!


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Day 119 83.5miles in the bag


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Day 120 and a solid 118 miles added to the total


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Day 121, 86 miles completed.


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Day 122, 91 miles and we're a third of the way there!!!


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Day 123 and a quieter 64 miles for Kajsa


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

124 days gone and Kajsa comes back from her "rest" day with a stonking 110 miles


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Day 125, Kajsa pedals another ton


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Day 126, 90 miles today for Kajsa


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

126 days gone.
10803 miles ridden. 
85.7 miles a day average.


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/s8Ku_gWPJHo


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/_MfpxdqUO6M


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/lw47HA04Weo


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Older one which has been overlooked


View: https://youtu.be/2drOu25FHqY


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

*Steve Abraham*
12 April at 18:49 ·
Even Kajsa Tylens' mum has had a ride on the Morpheus Tandem


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Steves words of encouragement for Kajsa;

Steve Abraham
27 April at 19:12
Well done Kajsa, on reaching 10,000 miles today. On day 118, Billie Fleming was on 8866 miles and took another 14 days to reach over 10,000 on day 132. You did well get some recovery in your legs without letting the miles drop too much. I did notice an improvement when I rode with you on Saturday (or was it that I was tired from doing my sweat pledge?) You certainly seemed stronger and on the up. It's looking very good for the rest of the year. Most of the toughest months are behind you now and you're well on your way, but still a long way to go, so very good luck to you!


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

This is 'Kajsa' - my friend named one of her lambs after me and i think it only right that she should be the AYITS mascot, don't you?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2016)

Mint sauce.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2016)

Kajsa's current rate is 85.74 miles per day. She requires 84.8mpd for the rest of the year to get 50,000km and 78.66mpd for the Billie Dovey record.
She's currently just over 7 days (584 miles) ahead of virtual Billie, and 0.9 days (78 miles) ahead of the 50,000 rate.

Here's a graph showing her changing rate, and all of her rides this year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2016)

We're a bit behind on videos, but this one is worth sharing as it features our very own @steveindenmark ... sort of.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzLfr5ry3Cc


----------



## steveindenmark (13 May 2016)

I thought that it was lost forever but I am pleased it arrived at last. Hopefully it will do some good for her legs. It cant do any harm


----------



## tallliman (13 May 2016)

I believe Kajsa is off to Europe this weekend so maybe you could ask her? :-)


----------



## tallliman (15 May 2016)

Another century for Kajsa (and me!) yesterday. Lovely ride out in good weather! Her ride onto the continent starts today.


----------



## Mugshot (16 May 2016)

Vlog Day 127, Summers here!!


View: https://youtu.be/SPoKtkmTS2g


----------



## Mugshot (16 May 2016)

Vlog day 129, Summers even more here


View: https://youtu.be/GwBhdmubfzs


----------



## Mugshot (16 May 2016)

Day 132, something doesn't add up with this vlog;


View: https://youtu.be/zE9dwip5D8U


----------



## Mugshot (16 May 2016)

Day 136, we finally get to meet Kajsa


View: https://youtu.be/HzuyvgRtD_o


----------



## Mugshot (16 May 2016)

Three sleeps til Europe,







Oh and Kajsa rode 108miles on Sunday which puts her on 11711 miles for the year which after 136 days is 86 miles a day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

Kajsa requires 78.1mpd for the Billie Dovey record and 84.5 mpd for the 50,000km target. Her current rate is 86.1


----------



## steveindenmark (18 May 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Day 136, we finally get to meet Kajsa
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/HzuyvgRtD_o




Who cares if she is not banging out 200 miles a day. This is much better :0)


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

Day 137, the start of the race for the coast(100miles down)


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

Day 138, Part one, heading to the Thames (25.6miles)


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

Day 138, Part two, Heading from the Thames (70.7miles)


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2016)

I'm a bit hacked off that I couldn't join her for her trip through Kent. She's done a canny bit if hill avoiding there.


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

Day 137 vlog, the European adventure is nigh.


View: https://youtu.be/FFcQ0jffWb4


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

Day 138, Dover Baby!!!!! Well, nearly.


View: https://youtu.be/o5dw9_-KjXU


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Who cares if she is not banging out 200 miles a day. This is much better :0)


It's a year long social ride (that's not to take anything away from the effort involved). Cream teas and strawberries, lambs and ducklings vs 250 miles round and round a racetrack hmmmm (and that's not to take anything away from the effort involved in 250 miles around a racetrack either.)
Kajsas mission plan is to break the record but at the same time inspire and encourage others hence her social rides and cake stalls and Pedal Norfolk and the like, it's all rather British really (yeah, I know)
From her Facebook;
"_My intent is to encourage and inspire as many people as possible to get active by making a Sweat Pledge as a show of support! Please get involved and help the cause!"_
However, mainland Europe is on the horizon and with only one bike Kajsa is a long way from her home mechanic, fingers crossed.


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

Last cream tea for the next two months? Could well be! A lovely place to have it too, thanks to Mrs Bridges Pantry Vintage Tea Room.


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2016)

_Whilst away at Center Parcs this week Millie achieved the ‪#‎sweatpledge‬ target of 3 miles on her unicycle in one go. Her mum, Evie, says "She managed to keep up with the rest of the group who were on bikes and mastered going up and downhills and corners. She did have a couple of falls but got back on and carried on. It has taken hours if practice but she is now fab on it and lots of people stopped to watch her as she rode past!" How awesome is Millie?! Well done! 50-miler next..?_









Steve Abraham Inspired and amazing Millie. I always like to see a different approach.



Evie Woolveridge Thank you Steve. We were all right behind you last year!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2016)

Riding a unicycle. That's there on my list of things that I'd love to learn but know it would be doomed to frustration and failure. There was a guy riding one in Decathlon at the weekend. I wanted to punch him in the face. 

I don't want to punch Millie in the face, I hasten to add.


----------



## tallliman (18 May 2016)

@Mugshot, Kajsa has enough spares etc. if something goes wrong with the bike!


----------



## Mugshot (19 May 2016)

Day 138, the European adventure starts and Kajsa clocks up 72 miles in foreign climes.


----------



## Mugshot (19 May 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
15 hrs ·
Anyone wanting to ride with me in The Netherlands, I'll be doing a loop around Delft on Friday (from Delftse Hout campsite, starting 07:30), and loops on Sunday and Monday from Dedgum. Exact routes to be decided.


----------



## Mugshot (19 May 2016)

I think Day 138 should be Day 139, Kajsa has had two day 138s already to have another would just be greedy.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> @DP?



Cool. That campsite is about a km from my house. I'll see if I can get down there and ride for a couple of hours before I go to work.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2016)

DP said:


> Cool. That campsite is about a km from my house. I'll see if I can get down there and ride for a couple of hours before I go to work.



I posted a message on her facepants feed to see if she wanted company. No reply as yet - is it Ok to just pitch up? Not entirely sure how this works.


----------



## velovoice (19 May 2016)

DP said:


> I posted a message on her facepants feed to see if she wanted company. No reply as yet - is it Ok to just pitch up? Not entirely sure how this works.


If you know where to find her or intercept her route, it is totally okay to pitch up! Just check out her website etc beforehand so you're clear on the rules she's riding to, eg you can't ride in front of her. She'd love the company I'm sure and is super friendly.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2016)

velovoice said:


> If you know where to find her or intercept her route, it is totally okay to pitch up! Just check out her website etc beforehand so you're clear on the rules she's riding to, eg you can't ride in front of heart. She'd love the company I'm sure and is super friendly.



Thanks Vv. She's said where she'll be starting from tomorrow morning, so I'll get there in plenty of time!


----------



## User169 (20 May 2016)

I managed to meet up with Kajsa and ride with her for a couple of hours. There were two other Dutch riders, so she'll have company for the entire day.

Bit of a grotty day to be honest - drizzly, bit chilly and windy. Nevertheless, very nice to have the opportunity meet her and to have a chat.


----------



## Mugshot (24 May 2016)

Day 139, Kajsas Tour de Europe is off and running

View: https://youtu.be/nSmMD0QnIsY


----------



## Mugshot (24 May 2016)

Day 141, Kajsa has made some new friends

View: https://youtu.be/8DSN00Rd5Js


----------



## Mugshot (24 May 2016)

Day 143, she's on the way to Germany!


View: https://youtu.be/Pq34CPBTm_U


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2016)

I haven't done a graph for a while

Kajsa has nearly recovered the ground that she lost during her recovery "holiday" of reduced mileage. Her current rate is 86.84 miles per day, and she has covered 20,000km - half the circumference of the earth. She needs 77.37 mpd for the Dovey record and exactly 84mpd for her 50,000km target.


----------



## Mugshot (24 May 2016)




----------



## fatblokish (29 May 2016)

Does anyone know, perchance, when the miles to date figures for Kajsa and Amanda Coker are forecast to match?

Is it below Billie's record or above it?


----------



## cyberknight (29 May 2016)

I will admit if i wasnt married , i think shes cute .


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2016)

fatblokish said:


> Does anyone know, perchance, when the miles to date figures for Kajsa and Amanda Coker are forecast to match?
> 
> Is it below Billie's record or above it?


I've been keeping an eye on this, so I must be finding something about the unfolding saga interesting!

Based on current average daily distances, Amanda would overtake on day 84, August 6th, at just over the 19,000 mile mark. Her daily average is dropping very slowly as the influence of her first exceptionally long day becomes smaller; if we assume that she's looking to maintain a more realistic 350km average (it's about 367 at the moment) the projected catch date goes back a week to August 13th.


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

Day 146, Germany!!


View: https://youtu.be/9LKhkpbueZ4


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

Day 148, Denmark!!


View: https://youtu.be/4LoOdxA5nfU


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

Day 150, Sweden!!


View: https://youtu.be/KK87Wd3KOoE


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

Day 151, 


View: https://youtu.be/n3R124NtYz0


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

A rather beautiful Swedish road.


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt added 8 new photos.*
29 May at 15:21 ·
Sometimes in life you meet someone who you just click with and feel like you've known forever. Lotte contacted me last year with offers of help with my travels through Denmark, and we've exchanged countless emails and tweets since. She has been amazing, securing me ferry tickets, campsites, hotel and more, and now we finally got to meet. I can say she's just as lovely in person and I was so sad to leave her behind. Thanks, Lotte, see you again soon!! Stay awesome! X


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2016)

She's deep in Wallander-land now. I hope she doesn't come across any mutilated corpses, and get caught up in a complex story featuring a revenge-crazed killer and an existentially miserable detective, and lots of sullen resentful people.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2016)

It's graph time!

It's 50 days since the end of Kajsa's leg recovery "holiday". Since then she's been averaging about 150 km/d (93mi/d). She's now got her required rate for 50,000km down to 83.7 mi/d, which is just less than it was before her "holiday".






PS Sorry about the mixed units. 
Actually I'm not, I'm quite happy about the mixed units. Learn to do the conversions in your head if you don't like it!


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jun 2016)

The question will be, I suppose, whether she can stay ahead of Amanda Coker who is putting in some blistering performances over in Florida. She's going after the UMCA record not the Guinness record, and only started in May, but she's flying, with rides well over 200 miles a day each day so far.

They are different records, but it will take a bit of the shine of Kajsa's achievement if, by the time she passes Billie Dovey's record, there's already another woman on the road who's ridden further.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jun 2016)

mcshroom said:


> The question will be, I suppose, whether she can stay ahead of Amanda Coker who is putting in some blistering performances over in Florida. She's going after the UMCA record not the Guinness record, and only started in May, but she's flying, with rides well over 200 miles a day each day so far.
> 
> They are different records, but it will take a bit of the shine of Kajsa's achievement if, by the time she passes Billie Dovey's record, there's already another woman on the road who's ridden further.


I don't know, I mentioned up thread that it's such a different way of doing things, a social vs a race. It's not going to take the shine of it for me if/when Amanda goes further. Of course Alicia has just started her challenge which although it's being called a UMCA HAMR attempt is in reality nothing of the sort if Amanda keeps going as she's started because Alicia is looking to average 100miles a day, so Alicia has sort of admitted defeat before she's started, but then it becomes a personal challenge and you've also got the age groups too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2016)

KT needs to keep focused and control what she can control. Her target is 50,000km, regardless of what other people do or don't do.

I don't think there's any doubting that AC is the elite athlete here, but then KT has never sold her challenge that way. Here's what she says:

_Through the years, exercise has been something that I’ve enjoyed, but I’ve never been very good at it, compared to those elites at least. I mean, I’ve run a marathon, but not at a particularly fast pace. I’ve entered kickboxing competitions but never come close to winning anything. And now, at triathlon, I still remain around average (counting only the people who actually entered, and finished, of course).

Despite this, I have accomplished a lot. Like I said, I've run a marathon! I got to Black Belt at kickboxing, and I've completed an Ironman triathlon. Those are not easy tasks! 
[...]
My mission is to get adults active and to feel good about themselves, in order to set a good example for the next generation._​
Don't forget, you can still make a pledge for Kajsa.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2016)

Actually, being serious for a moment.

Make a pledge, there's still 6 months of the year to go. It'll give you motiviation for something daft in the latter half of the year. 

I've pledged to do one each of 100k and 100mile rides per month (which isn't much of a stretch tbh) and to ride one 200 mile ride. (Which blimming well is).


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jun 2016)

Day 154, what a lovely looking place;


View: https://youtu.be/wpXfackPdc8


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jun 2016)

Day 155, cottage tours and a lack of waffles;


View: https://youtu.be/QnZPRcbrIUA


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2016)

Mugshot said:


> I don't know, I mentioned up thread that it's such a different way of doing things, a social vs a race. It's not going to take the shine of it for me if/when Amanda goes further. Of course Alicia has just started her challenge which although it's being called a UMCA HAMR attempt is in reality nothing of the sort if Amanda keeps going as she's started because Alicia is looking to average 100miles a day, so Alicia has sort of admitted defeat before she's started, but then it becomes a personal challenge and you've also got the age groups too.


It's all becoming ridiculously complex and nuanced. The only thing that matters to me is who's ridden most in a year, on real roads.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jun 2016)

Day 156, guitars and rhubarb;


View: https://youtu.be/4--Sd7h2KTQ


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's all becoming ridiculously complex and nuanced. The only thing that matters to me is who's ridden most in a year, on real roads.


It's only complex if you make it complex. I have great admiration for all of them - Kurt, Steve, Alicia, Amanda, Kajsa, on roads real or otherwise, on bikes multiple or single.

Of course it only _really _counts if you dress up as a sheep at least once. Both Kurt and Steve are therefore disqualified on that technicality.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's all becoming ridiculously complex and nuanced. The only thing that matters to me is who's ridden most in a year, on real roads.


Well yes, impressive though the mileages undoubtedly are there's something not quite in the spirit of the challenge if you're spending your days whizzing round a race track.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have great admiration for all of them - Kurt, Steve, Alicia, Amanda, Kajsa, on roads real or otherwise, on bikes multiple or single.


 It's not a lack of admiration as far as I'm concerned, the mileages being acheived and the efforts involved are all to be applauded, some of the rules do seem rather restrictive to me (Kajsas one bike for example) but the track thing, I dunno, that feels a little bit too far from the original records for my liking, maybe they should be allowed to do it on turbos.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2016)

I think they are 2 totally different records in all respects. Single bike, multiple bikes, drafting, non drafting. Tracks and no tracks.

As far as I am aware Billie Dovey never rode on a track. I find it odd that you are claiming someones record when you are riding on a track, when their record did not involve a track to begin with.

Both attempts are amazing but my view is that Kajsa is going for the original record and Amanda is setting a record for something totally different. Amanda does not have to deal with headwinds, crap roads, potholes, manic drivers, finding food etc, etc, etc.


----------



## jo from the other place (8 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Amanda does not have to deal with headwinds...



Really? Have you seen the weather she has faced in the last couple of days? Tropical storm Colin has wreaked havoc on her schedule with flooded and closed roads, tornado warnings, extreme wind and rain. 

I think it is easy to forget how much of an extreme physical and mental challenge all the riders are facing. Those challenges may be different depending on the way each rider has chosen to ride the HAMR/OYTT/Guinness, but are real. In Amanda's case, she is riding at around 20mph for 10-14 hours a day, every day. However easy the terrain is, that is so very far from 'easy'.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2016)

jo from the other place said:


> Really? Have you seen the weather she has faced in the last couple of days? Tropical storm Colin has wreaked havoc on her schedule with flooded and closed roads, tornado warnings, extreme wind and rain.
> 
> I think it is easy to forget how much of an extreme physical and mental challenge all the riders are facing. Those challenges may be different depending on the way each rider has chosen to ride the HAMR/OYTT/Guinness, but are real. In Amanda's case, she is riding at around 20mph for 10-14 hours a day, every day. However easy the terrain is, that is so very far from 'easy'.



Im not taking anything away from what Amanda is doing. My point is that it does not relate to Billie Doveys record. She is on a flat smooth surface. There is so many differences to the two records.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jun 2016)

Day 159, relatives and broken teeth;


View: https://youtu.be/VdXyjiv62Bg


----------



## BSRU (8 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Im not taking anything away from what Amanda is doing. My point is that it does not relate to Billie Doveys record. She is on a flat smooth surface. There is so many differences to the two records.


But in the end the record books are just going to show how many miles/kilometres cycled, not how fast it was done or how much climbing was done or how the weather was or any other irrelevant information.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2016)

BSRU said:


> But in the end the record books are just going to show how many miles/kilometres cycled, not how fast it was done or how much climbing was done or how the weather was or any other irrelevant information.


But the different records do have different regs covering various details such as drafting, etc.

Its a pretty dull subject that's been done to death already.


----------



## Aravis (8 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> But the different records do have different regs covering various details such as drafting, etc.
> 
> Its a pretty dull subject that's been *done to death already*.


The detail that has always been missing is a proper statement of the Guinness guidelines. Kajsa has now added this to her website. I'm not sure if this is news to the forum, but I'm sure the section wasn't there last time I looked, and I've seen no mention anywhere.

http://www.ayearinthesaddle.com/#!the-guinness-guidelines/lz6y9

My main observation is that in the Q&A stuff, the Guinness responses seem to be all over the place and frequently show no comprehension of what actually lies behind some of Kajsa's questions.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jun 2016)

Guinness do seem to be a bit clueless. Kasja may inadvertently have made a good decision in choosing them, because no sane entrant
in future will choose them over UMCA. But obsessive discussions of rules are what makes it "complex and nuanced".

The thing about these year records is that they are such an esoteric thing, of interest to such a small audience and yet they take such a huge amount of commitment from the athletes. Steve and Kurt aren't internationally famous sportsmen. They aren't even universally famous within the world of cycling. Which is why, in this small circle, each attempt that actually completes 365 days, and even those that don't, will be remembered on its merits. There's plenty of room. This is where I can't agree with the idea that only the record holder is of significance. The small coterie of people who are "in the know" will remember Steve and Kurt's year in 2015, and Steve's heroic, and slightly bonkers, riding with a broken ankle, as well as Kurt's own "teethgrinding" efforts. Amanda's stupendous athletic performance, and her own PTSD problems will be remembered alongside Kasja's more quirky demonstration that ordinary people are capable of doing extraordinary things. 

It's as about human theatre as well as just numbers. Which is why, for example, Dorando Pietri is still remembered for not winning the marathon in the 1908 Olympics.

Now, we may all have our _favourites_. Tastes vary. Me, I like bananas, because they have no bones. 

Let's face it, if one of the top pros (male or female) put together a properly funded bid, possibly velodrome based, they would destroy anything that has been or is being done so far. It won't happen because they would lose at least two years of their racing career, for something that is utterly obscure.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jun 2016)

Great post Dogtrousers.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2016)

Statistical quirk time. Kajsa is now 1,000 miles ahead of "Virtual Billie". That is, she's 1,000 miles (actually 1,010) ahead of a notional rider doing exactly 81.1 miles per day. That translates to a 12.4 day lead.

Another quirk: She's now almost exactly 4 days (actually 4.03) ahead of a virtual rider doing the 50,000km rate. That's a lead of 343 miles.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

A quick reminder of @jo from the other place wonderful graphs for the riders 
You can see the graphs in more detail *here *

*Day 31 (Amanda Coker) / Day 166 (Kajsa Tyler) / Day 11 (Alicia Searvogel):*

231 miles from Amanda taking her average over the first month to just over 225 miles per day – quite a benchmark for any future challengers. Kajsa rides from Gothenburg to Onsala and back for 76 mile trip keeping her over 1000 miles ahead of Dovey pace. Alicia rides her recumbent along her usual routes for another 106 miles.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2016)

At the risk of sounding like a heretic, I could never understand Jo's graphs. I would nod wisely when the Kurt and Steve graphs came out but I could never figure out what they meant. That's why I started doing my own when Kajsa started. Having gone through the process of interpreting the data I now do finally understand and appreciate Jo's graphs. (I think ... but don't quiz me)


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2016)

From her latest Strava comment, it seems Kajsa will be doing Vätternrundan this weekend.

_Vätternrundan (pronounced vet-turn-rund-an) is the largest recreational bicycle ride in the world. The 300 km course follows the shoreline of the beautiful Lake Vättern and early starters can see the sun set and rise over the lake during the ride._


----------



## tallliman (15 Jun 2016)

^ sounds like an interesting ride to be honest.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2016)

Respect!

*Day 169 Part 3 & day 170 - Vätternrundan *
Kajsa Tylen
Premium Member

19:39
300.3km
1,512m


----------



## jo from the other place (18 Jun 2016)

Good on Kajsa. Vätternrundan is a great ride. Unlimited pickled gherkins and blueberry soup at every control. I remember the first time I did it I was shattered afterwards and that was without riding through the night, riding every day of the year beforehand and without the prospect of having to do the same for the second half of the year. 

I do wonder how she got on with her no-drafting rule given the numbers of riders (20,000 of them!).


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2016)

jo from the other place said:


> Good on Kajsa. Vätternrundan is a great ride. Unlimited pickled gherkins and blueberry soup at every control. I remember the first time I did it I was shattered afterwards and that was without riding through the night, riding every day of the year beforehand and without the prospect of having to do the same for the second half of the year.
> 
> *I do wonder how she got on with her no-drafting rule given the numbers of riders (20,000 of them!)*.


At her nice, steady average speed of 15.3 km/hr there wouldn't have been any significant benefit so I would be inclined to forget about it and just enjoy the ride! (That's assuming that she didn't go a lot faster when riding and take long breaks.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2016)

jo from the other place said:


> I do wonder how she got on with her no-drafting rule given the numbers of riders (20,000 of them!).


I wondered that, but I guess they are just incidental traffic. They aren't in her employ so to speak. But second guessing the Guinness rules is a bit of a pointless exercise.

I hope she recovers OK. A few short rides may be to expected.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2016)

Kajsa is now half way there!! So to celebrate I'll try to catch up a little bit on the videos I've failed to put up 
To start with, "I like fish!", fabulous!!


View: https://youtu.be/HDfmYNXN0QU


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2016)

Day 162, it's pizza night 


View: https://youtu.be/U5tYrEkGLG8


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2016)

Day 164, cyclists that don't wave and snot


View: https://youtu.be/jxVjszSUkz4


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2016)

Day 165, football and hairs cuts


View: https://youtu.be/fTCvnxnOUUE


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2016)

Day 167, chilly dips and "BUMBLE!"


View: https://youtu.be/rEwMIBGSAPk


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2016)

Day 170, Vatternrundan and Yahtzee


View: https://youtu.be/b_9rAyH7XlE


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2016)

Kajsa is now 1,034 miles ahead of the rate required for the Billie Dovey record and is 322 miles ahead of the rate for her 50,000 km target.

Since the end of her reduced mileage recovery period in mid April she was doing about 93 miles per day. Then came the downward spike in mid June which is Vattenrunden. Although this was a 300km day the associated recovery days before and after meant it actually had a negative impact. Since then she's set off around the Baltic coast of the Gulf of Bothnia that separates Sweden and Finland. This is proving to be tougher with hilly terrain and gravel roads to contend with, as well as having a fall and getting bruised and grazed, and being bitten on the bum by a mozzie. All this has reduced her post-recovery rate to 91mpd. 

Her total is now 24,766km - just short of half way. She's also at the most Northerly point of her trip before passing into Finland, so she got to ride under the Midnight Sun.


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Just in case anyone wants to join Kajsa here's todays route;


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Day 172;

View: https://youtu.be/CHbgQG4jBgU


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Day 173;

View: https://youtu.be/8Jp1KiqFHIY


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Day 175;

View: https://youtu.be/2APwmCHOh1A


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Day 177, rather special I think;

View: https://youtu.be/SF8j-Kw8fAQ


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Day 179, 25,000 up, but Kajsa feeling down;

View: https://youtu.be/huCBpOnfJp8


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Day 180;

View: https://youtu.be/Mc36O4bdrLE


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Kajsa and Mum, but you already knew that;


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)

Halfway there!!!


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jun 2016)




----------



## Mugshot (2 Jul 2016)

Day 181, Kajsa is feeling the pain 

View: https://youtu.be/OhTHr8bvJUA


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jul 2016)

Day 181 again, Kajsa seems to be going through a rough patch;

View: https://youtu.be/l7qrfjFSjLU


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2016)

for Kajsa. I hope things improve.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2016)

I think changing to a Brooks saddle at this stage is a big mistake. They can be good straight out of the box but my B17 took over a year to break in. Some people never get used to them.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I think changing to a Brooks saddle at this stage is a big mistake. They can be good straight out of the box but my B17 took over a year to break in. Some people never get used to them.


Negative or what! Anyone would think you'd just lost a referendum!

For what it's worth, my B17 (Flying Fortress) was the best saddle I've ever had straight from the box, and has only got better.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2016)

I've watched the video now. Sorry...oops!


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2016)

Aravis said:


> Negative or what! Anyone would think you'd just lost a referendum!
> 
> For what it's worth, my B17 (Flying Fortress) was the best saddle I've ever had straight from the box, and has only got better.


Its not negative, its fact. A lot of people don't get used to them. Some are great out of the box, some are not. If Kajsa is having to dump her saddle into a bowl of water I can only assume things are not going as she wanted them to. I have been in touch with her and offered to send her my Charge Spoon or Charge Pan if she thinks it will help. I have already helped her legs as she is using my massage machine. The last thing I would be with Kajsa and her record attempt is negative.

I didn't need to vote in the referendum. I've lived in Denmark for 14 years.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Its not negative, its fact. A lot of people don't get used to them. Some are great out of the box, some are not. If Kajsa is having to dump her saddle into a bowl of water I can only assume things are not going as she wanted them to. I have been in touch with her and offered to send her my Charge Spoon or Charge Pan if she thinks it will help. I have already helped her legs as she is using my massage machine. The last thing I would be with Kajsa and her record attempt is negative.
> 
> I didn't need to vote in the referendum. I've lived in Denmark for 14 years.


Did you not see my retraction?

I had already inferred that you might live in Denmark - the clue is there. The referendum comment was an attempt at humour, something that's not particularly easy to summon up just now in this part of the world.

Once again, sorry!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2016)

Cant see the vid as only have intermittent connectivity.  Hope things aren't too bad. I wonder if a few days of reduced mileage to recover might be a good idea.

Switching saddles, esp to a Brooks does seem odd. It might work. My current Brooks didn't need breaking in, but anecdotal evidence seems against her.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

My B17 took a year to break in. Oddly enough I mistakenly bought a womans Imperial for 8 quid off e bay Germany and did a 100 miler on it the following day and it was fine. Its been fastened to my workshop ceiling ever since.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2016)

Yesterday's efforts from Kajsa and Amanda brought the projected catch date forward one day, to August 6th. I still think August 7th is the most likely.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2016)

Satnav? Who needs it?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BHRIY4TD74Z/


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Satnav? Who needs it?
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHRIY4TD74Z/


You it would seem to find your way around a thread, post #585?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2016)

Mugshot said:


> You it would seem to find your way around a thread, post #585?


Ack. I only have 2G/edge connection at the mo so my navigation is limited.


----------



## Aravis (9 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually, being serious for a moment.
> 
> Make a pledge, there's still 6 months of the year to go. It'll give you motiviation for something daft in the latter half of the year.
> 
> I've pledged to do one each of 100k and 100mile rides per month (which isn't much of a stretch tbh) and to ride one 200 mile ride. (Which blimming well is).


When I rode with Kajsa back in February, there was plenty of time for a good chat. I remember speculating that with all these guys heading off for a ride with this mysterious Swedish lady they'd met on the internet, there must be quite a few wives/partners wondering what's going on. Cue much laughter - unsurprisingly this had come up quite a few times before. Rather more tellingly, Kajsa then commented that since starting the challenge, one thing that had disappointed her was finding how unusual it seems to be for couples to enjoy cycling together.

It would be very easy to make a sweat pledge involving physical challenges, but I'd be planning to do them anyway. In view of the conversation I've outlined above, much more apposite would be a challenge requiring me to see my wife enjoying cycling again, as she has in the past. So that will be the basis of my sweat pledge, whether or not I ever register it on Kajsa's site.

xx

(for Kajsa, hoping she reads this one day)


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2016)

Nice one @Aravis I have a similar effort underway. We're now returning from France with some nice rides on quiet lanes behind us.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2016)

New hat


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Ok, having been in a bad mood for the last three weeks I couldn't be arsed with updating the videos, but, lets get back on it and watch Kajsa getting scalped on day 187;


View: https://youtu.be/P2zt9fdj2us


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Day 187 again, and Kajsa is dodging wildlife in the rain;


View: https://youtu.be/pYxbPetxCiM


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Day 190, dogs and kids;


View: https://youtu.be/qCDRjseX4BM


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Day 190, again, and Kajsa achieves what appears to be a rather impressive average in some atrocious conditions;


View: https://youtu.be/qOhmE2Ejkc0


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Day 199, post Challenge Roth;


View: https://youtu.be/ByaQB8k49UQ


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)




----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Arghhh, my wheel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Mmmmmmmmm cake!! Go Kajsa indeed


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

Deep clean.


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jul 2016)

When you're feeling down, cheese buddies will get you through.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2016)

Kajsa's back in the UK and I'm now on the train returning from a day's riding with her. Well, half a day actually, we both started from Dover but I didn't catch up til Faversham due to navigational numptyism.

Kajsa was as charming and funny as you'd expect from her videos, and it was great to have been a small (1/730th) part of her big challenge.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kajsa's back in the UK and I'm now on the train returning from a day's riding with her. Well, half a day actually, we both started from Dover but I didn't catch up til Faversham due to navigational numptyism.
> 
> Kajsa was as charming and funny as you'd expect from her videos, and it was great to have been a small (1/730th) part of her big challenge.


Well done mate


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2016)

I've not done a graph for a while. Now she's back from the Continong seems a good time.






Kajsa's still on track for her 50,000km target. Her continental trip had some ups and downs, but finished on about the same rate as it started. Her difficulties riding round the Gulf of Finland caused a decline which she seems to have arrested.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2016)

Kajsa passed 30,000km today. 

So here's a graph showing her progress against her 50,000km target. It's her lead against a notional rider going at exactly the required rate. You can see that since her return to the UK in mid July she's been very consistent and has started building up her lead past 3 days.







Her Strava profile is showing an annual total that's 230km out. I've informed her of this. I don't think she's too bothered, but it's bugging the hell out of me. I really should spend more time on my bike and less messing around with data.


----------



## tallliman (4 Aug 2016)

It's probably from duplicate rides (from the multiple garmins) that have been deleted. Emailed customer services about that for myself after it screwed up my totals!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2016)

tallliman said:


> It's probably from duplicate rides (from the multiple garmins) that have been deleted. Emailed customer services about that for myself after it screwed up my totals!


Did they fix it?


----------



## tallliman (4 Aug 2016)

@Dogtrousers, yes and pretty quickly!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2016)

tallliman said:


> @Dogtrousers, yes and pretty quickly!


Cheers. I noticed Kajsa tweeted to Strava Support yesterday, so maybe they'll sort it. It's still wrong at the moment.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Aug 2016)

A catch-up on videos.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Aug 2016)




----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2016)

Kajsa thinks this is her most boring diary. I actually disagree, I think it's one of the best, but I realise that may be quite an esoteric opinion. (If you watch it you may be able to guess why I'm so keen on this particular one  )

Anyhoo. Time for a bit of cheerleading...

She seems to think we aren't watching any more, so if you're active on FB, or Twitter or whatever, go and give her a like, or a comment or something to let her know the support is still out there.

GO KT!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2016)

An article/interview

https://www.evanscycles.com/coffeestop/?post_type=news&p=30972&preview=true


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2016)

Kajsa's in Sherriff Hutton nr York tonight and urgently needs a loan of aGarmin charger.


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kajsa's in Sherriff Hutton nr York tonight and urgently needs a loan of aGarmin charger.


Isn't that a bog standard micro USB phone or Kindle or *insert name of rechargeable gizmo* charger?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> Isn't that a bog standard micro USB phone or Kindle or *insert name of rechargeable gizmo* charger?


I have no idea, she just put this out on twitter so I thought Id give it some airtime here too. 

its an Edge 810

Edit. So I think what she probably needs is a mini (not micro) USB cable plus charger. But I don't know.

Anyone with a yacf login might want to pass the word there


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2016)

She's got one sorted now.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Day 218;


View: https://youtu.be/VyJrytPg3QU


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Day 221;


View: https://youtu.be/WpY-OWuwqOg


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Day 222;


View: https://youtu.be/RAnf3CBu18Q


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Day 225;


View: https://youtu.be/4lu2dtI9D84


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Day 227;


View: https://youtu.be/QX2_M8s4w4Y


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Day 229;


View: https://youtu.be/e9Id20_Mqx0


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2016)

Been a bit quiet on this thread. I've dusted off my spreadsheets.

On the stats front: Since returning to the UK, Kajsa has been running at a pretty consistent 92 miles per day or thereabouts, clawing back the miles she lost as a result of struggling round the gulf of Finland, and also on recovery days after the Vatternrundan and Roth events. She's now 4.5 days ahead of the rate required for her 50,000km target.

She's also passed the 30,000 km and 20,000 mile milestones.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Been a bit quiet on this thread.


Very true, good job Kajsa has been rather more consistent, doing better than Amandas though and poor old Alicia doesn't have one at all!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Very true, good job Kajsa has been rather more consistent, doing better than Amandas though and poor old Alicia doesn't have one at all!!


There was also Zuzanna Ciszewska. She started a UK based attempt but sadly was hit by a car and had to call it off. Very sad. 
I don't think Alicia's going at the moment is she? She broke her collarbone before starting, really bad luck.
That just emphasises that if you put in lots and lots of hours on the road, your opportunities for a mishap are multiplied. Although I do realise that this is probably a statistically invalid thing to say. 

Fingers crossed KT manages to stay out of trouble for another four and a bit months.


----------



## fimm (24 Aug 2016)

I really should like Kajsa's Facebook page as I've been wondering how she's been getting on!


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think Alicia's going at the moment is she? She broke her collarbone before starting, really bad luck.



*WHIP the HAM'R - Alicia Searvogel*
6 hrs ·
After 80 days of riding I expected I would be riding harder and faster than I am. Seriously, I'm only doing 100 miles, right? Haha - wrong! I was reminded that a little over a year ago I was wearing a boot. Oh yeah, I forgot. I was still healing from a broken ankle. Then I broke my collar bone. Ok then, I'm doing alright. 
Things I've noticed though are: my legs still burn when I start up again after a break; the heat and humidity really gets to me; I get tired and ride slower; unfamiliar places I ride slower; obstacles i ride slower; I'm always hungry; I can never trust how I feel and how my body will respond like sometimes my legs just don't want to cooperate. I've found that I'm a terrible drafter if I don't stay focused and a very good dropper. 
I've never been 'the best' at anything and I don't expect or need to be with this challenge. A record would be nice, but it's not that important. I could care less about awards, medals or a plaque. This is about living life and completing and accomplishing a personal goal. Also, to set an example for my boys, which could be interpreted many ways.
What I do know, if it wasn't for Kurt and his support I'm not sure where I would be.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

*WHIP the HAM'R - Alicia Searvogel added 2 new photos.*
22 August at 23:56 ·
Day 80 - passed 8,000 miles... Kurt says only 30,038 to go... for my boys...


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)




----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2016)

@Mugshot Thanks for the Alicia update. And virtual apologies to Alicia for being so unobservant as to miss it.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Mugshot Thanks for the Alicia update. And virtual apologies to Alicia for being so unobservant as to miss it.


HERE's Alicias Strava
HERE's Alicias Facebook

Well, hopefully, I may have messed up the links but hopefully not.


----------



## srw (24 Aug 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Very true, good job Kajsa has been rather more consistent, doing better than Amandas though and poor old Alicia doesn't have one at all!!


I wonder how these attempts will be remembered? For me it's Steve, the (so far) heroic failure who is determined to get there somehow, Tarzan who took advantage of every loophole in the rules and wrecked his marriage, Kajsa who is cheerful, stoic and quite remarkable in the way she encourages and supports others, that American woman who is going round and round in circles, and Mrs Tarzan.

In a few years time, in Europe at least, I suspect we'll remember Kajsa and Steve and view the ever-increasing record set in ever more artificial circumstances in the US with bemusement.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> I suspect we'll remember Kajsa and Steve



This is my view also.

I do feel sorry for Mrs Kurt, she seems to be having a rough ride (excuse the pun) with it. And the woman going round in circles. That is just not interesting enough to keep our interest.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2016)

How will they be rememebered? I'll go for "unfairly" ...

Amanda will be remembered (or should be remembered) in some kind of awe for her athletic acheivement but will be ya-booed for being boring - which is incredibly unfair and wrong. Kurt, equally unfairly, will be remembered as the nasty American who beat nice Mr Abraham. Steve, unfairly again, will probably be remembered as much for his barmy three-wheeled one-legged broken ankle efforts as for the rest of the year. Kajsa will be unfairly remembered for having a pancake on her face.



Edit. I forgot Alicia again!! More virtual apologies. She'll probably be unfairly remembered for just being Mrs Kurt.

Edit edit. I really hope none of the subjects reads that. I think I'm on safe ground.


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> This is my view also.
> 
> I do feel sorry for Mrs Kurt, she seems to be having a rough ride (excuse the pun) with it. *And the woman going round in circles. That is just not interesting enough to keep our interest.*


I should be hating it, yet I find her attempt has a peculiar fascination of its own. When I wake up in the morning one of the first things I want to know is what Amanda did yesterday, so it can't be totally uninteresting.

Edit - having posted that I get the feeling I've said exactly the same thing before. Going round and round is catching...


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> How will they be rememebered? I'll go for "unfairly" ...
> 
> Amanda will be remembered (or should be remembered) in some kind of awe for her athletic acheivement but will be ya-booed for being boring - which is incredibly unfair and wrong. Kurt, equally unfairly, will be remembered as the nasty American who beat nice Mr Abraham. Steve, unfairly again, will probably be remembered as much for his barmy three-wheeled one-legged broken ankle efforts as for the rest of the year. Kajsa will be unfairly remembered for having a pancake on her face.
> 
> ...



One of Amanda's support team, @cmiller, has been posting on here, but you've been nice about her so you should be OK.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> One of Amanda's support team, @cmiller, has been posting on here, but you've been nice about her so you should be OK.


Phew.

I try to be nice about everyone. Except for that @Pale Rider nobber.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Phew.
> 
> I try to be nice about everyone. Except for that @Pale Rider nobber.



If ever a post was click bait for likes - that one hopefully won't be it.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> How will they be rememebered? I'll go for "unfairly" ...
> 
> Amanda will be remembered (or should be remembered) in some kind of awe for her athletic acheivement but will be ya-booed for being boring - which is incredibly unfair and wrong. Kurt, equally unfairly, will be remembered as the nasty American who beat nice Mr Abraham. Steve, unfairly again, will probably be remembered as much for his barmy three-wheeled one-legged broken ankle efforts as for the rest of the year. Kajsa will be unfairly remembered for having a pancake on her face.
> 
> ...


The discussion has of course been had before (several times) regarding the apparent fairness or not of the various attempts, they are, so far as we know, all within the rules of the whichever bodies banner they are riding under.
For me Amandas attempt is about as sterile as it's possible to make it, pan flat, drafting, round and round a race track. I take nothing away from the womans incredible athleticism and drive, but for me it's just about as far away from the challenge as I imagine it as it's possible to be.
Alicia I feel a little sorry for, although I'm not sure I should. I think maybe the idea was that her and Kurt would jointly hold the two world records, then Amanda rocks up and spoils the party. She doesn't seem to have as much support as the others either, for whatever reason, if strava is anything to go by Kajsa has 3 times the amount of followers and Amanda has getting on for 7 times the amount. But then, if as she claims she's only doing it for herself and her boys then it doesn't matter too much.
Kajsa seems to be on a year long cycling adventure. Organising rides, cake stops and sweat pledges. It's far more inspirational and involving as far as I'm concerned. Her aim is, as she puts it, " to encourage and inspire as many people as possible to get active by making a Sweat Pledge as a show of support". I think she's doing a great job and as far as my personal take on the challenge goes is going about things the right way.
I don't think of Kurt as the nasty American, he proved himself to be an extraordinary athlete and he was clever in his route planning and execution, if Steve does try again he will have to be equally canny. Using motorised transport to take advantage of tail winds rather than riding into it for 100 miles before catching it back etc etc. I do however find Steve to be a more engaging character, I admired his one man and his bike (yes I know there was more than one) approach, his riding through the blackest, rainiest, coldest of mornings for miles upon miles knowing personally how hard it can be to do even the shortest commute in those conditions and I also like the fact that a bunch of people on here that I have never met had ridden with some bloke that I have never met and could share personal experiences of him. 
I'll remember Kajsa and Steve and what they have done and how they have gone about the challenge. I'll remember Kurt as the record holder, but I feel no connection there. Alicia, I'm afraid I will probably remember her as Kurts support. Amanda, I've forgotten already.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2016)

Mugshot said:


> The discussion has of course been had before (several times) .


I know, but at least it's kicked the thread back into life 

I wonder if Kajsa will be continuing the sweat pledge thing next year. Or will she just (deservedly) take her life back and take Bumble for walkies.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know, but at least it's kicked the thread back into life
> 
> I wonder if Kajsa will be continuing the sweat pledge thing next year. Or will she just (deservedly) take her life back and take Bumble for walkies.


I have a confession, Bumble gets on my wick, he's always making some sort of noise on the videos, continually, and if he isn't they start poking him so he'll start making a row, for the love of God, shut up!!!!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2016)

Did we know cyclechat has a video star Day 222 Jules is a CCer


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Did we know cyclechat has a video star Day 222 Jules is a CCer


I didn't know that. Hello Jules. 

By the way, I see from twitter that Total Womens Cycling are having an awards poll thingy in which there is a category for "unsung hero" where you could nominate Kajsa (or Emily Chappell, or your cycling Nan, or whomever you choose).

I'm a bit wary of doing so myself as I'm not sure if you need to be a Total Woman to vote. And I'm not. It seems a bit rude to barge into someone else's poll.


----------



## Aravis (2 Sep 2016)

There's a lot about Kajsa that is great, but I don't really see her as an unsung hero.

Wasn't Kajsa worried that no-one is watching her videos any more? I had a look at the list of her recent postings, and two have scored noticeably more views than the others - the ones entitled "tan lines" and "boils".


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2016)

Hmmm, I see what you mean. I think I'll leave that for the Total Women to decide for themselves.


----------



## srw (2 Sep 2016)

Compared with Laura Trott? Completely unsung.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2016)

Aravis said:


> the ones entitled "tan lines" and "boils".


Good point;
Day 231; 20,000 miles Kajsa!!!


View: https://youtu.be/dlaI-hC741A


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2016)

Day 236;


View: https://youtu.be/zoxaNAJhOJg


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2016)

Day 239;


View: https://youtu.be/nWxW7ka20UA


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2016)

Day 242;


View: https://youtu.be/b8DUfLAFnzo


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2016)

Day 244;


View: https://youtu.be/D0kfZd2tnK0


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2016)

Day 245, frankly I'm a little bemused;


View: https://youtu.be/mhaQb4xs35k


----------



## fimm (2 Sep 2016)

Well I must admit that those are good tan lines...

I find Total Women's Cycling do some good articles and some that I find annoying/not relevant to me - which maybe goes to show that not all women are the same as me, who knew? I shall go and investigate their poll


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2016)

Hi @Joobert did you now your famous see video day 222


----------



## velovoice (2 Sep 2016)

I am not sure Kajsa quite maps onto the Unsung Hero category but I put her Sweat Pledge as Best Initiative


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2016)

velovoice said:


> I am not sure Kajsa quite maps onto the Unsung Hero category but I put her Sweat Pledge as Best Initiative


Actually, come to think of it, the unsung hero should be someone who puts together a club's website, and who does loads of stuff behind the scenes like ... just for instance http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome.html

Eh, @velovoice ?


----------



## velovoice (2 Sep 2016)

Awwww, that's sweet but totally unnecessary. 


Dogtrousers said:


> Actually, come to think of it, the unsung hero should be someone who puts together a club's website, and who does loads of stuff behind the scenes like ... just for instance http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome.html
> 
> Eh, @velovoice ?


----------



## Aravis (8 Sep 2016)

At the eleventh hour I spotted that Kajsa had come down this way yesterday. I successfully predicted which route she would take, and so was able to join her for most of the ride. A great privilege, it goes without saying.

I actually found her quite subdued; perhaps that is in comparison with how she was near the start of the challenge. There's no doubt she's finding it extremely hard, and expressions of support can be priceless. I hope I helped today.

A few times I said things where the reply was "you try it when you've...". I was suitably humbled. That's the feeling I take from this encounter more than any other - humbled.

Go Kajsa!


----------



## Aravis (10 Sep 2016)

I'd forgotten I had this - Kajsa's "what no scones" face. Or does it say more about the company?







It may not be easy, but I shall be hoping to join Kajsa once more for the grand finale at the end of December.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2016)

She should pass three quarters of Billie Dovey's total today.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2016)

I wonder if Amanda is a demotivating influence on Kajsa.

Cut it however you like in terms of difficulty, but 227 miles a day, at 20mph, day after day, rather overshadows other challengers.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I wonder if Amanda is a demotivating influence on Kajsa.
> 
> Cut it however you like in terms of difficulty, but 227 miles a day, at 20mph, day after day, rather overshadows other challengers.




Have to agree.
You go into a (fairly hefty) long challenge only for someone to come along at a later date and absolutely destroy all your hard earned work.


----------



## srw (10 Sep 2016)

I disagree. They're completely different things. One is a community minded, real world affair, the other is an artificially simplified relentless and slightly soulless pursuit of a goal.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2016)

Leaving camp this morning ....







Beers later :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2016)

Another 100 completed


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2016)

With a bit of planning @Fab Foodie I could have joined you, I have friends up near there, it's a regular ride destination of mine. As it is I went to see my sadistic Polish gym trainer - a bit daft as I have a long ride planned tomorrow and now I hurt all over.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> I disagree. They're completely different things. One is a community minded, real world affair, the other is an artificially simplified relentless and slightly soulless pursuit of a goal.



It looks a bit that way while the attempts are in progress.

But records are about nothing other than numbers.

When both attempts are complete, the only cyclist to be remembered is the one who went the furthest distance.

Anyone else is just an also ran.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> It looks a bit that way while the attempts are in progress.
> 
> But records are about nothing other than numbers.
> 
> ...


That depends who's doing the remembering.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2016)

Mugshot said:


> That depends who's doing the remembering.



It does, but does anyone realistically remember how Billie got the record?

All that's remembered is she is the record holder.

More pertinently, does anyone at all remember who she beat to get it?

Nothing is forever, at the moment Amanda looks like getting the record and holding it for some time.

But inevitably someone will beat her, and when that happens, Amanda will also be largely forgotten.


----------



## Aravis (10 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> *I wonder if Amanda is a demotivating influence on Kajsa.*
> 
> Cut it however you like in terms of difficulty, but 227 miles a day, at 20mph, day after day, rather overshadows other challengers.



Chatting on the road for a few hours the other day doesn't of course mean I know her mind.

Naturally the subject of other challenges did come up; I think she's dealing with that one just fine. We spent a lot more time talking about Steve than Amanda.

Overall the impression I had is that she's stronger mentally at this stage than physically. But for her astonishing will to succeed I might be concerned. As it is I will be very surprised if she doesn't see this through.



srw said:


> I disagree. They're completely different things. One is a community minded, real world affair, the other is an artificially simplified relentless and *slightly soulless* pursuit of a goal.



I feel this characterisation is rather unfair. If I imagine her campaign unfolding within reach of my home, I think I'd want to "partake". To begin it might be a case of how many yards can I maintain the pace, but if I aimed at eventually being able to maintain a whole lap, that would benefit my cycling enormously - whether or not I managed it.

There seems to be plenty of inspiration going on over there as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2016)

Aravis said:


> Chatting on the road for a few hours the other day doesn't of course mean I know her mind.
> 
> Naturally the subject of other challenges did come up; I think she's dealing with that one just fine. We spent a lot more time talking about Steve than Amanda.
> 
> ...



A lot more time talking about Steve?

That, of course, is the bigger and more interesting question.

Is there lurv in the air?


----------



## swansonj (10 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> It looks a bit that way while the attempts are in progress.
> 
> But records are about nothing other than numbers.
> 
> ...


Yebbut.... We're British. When you think of the race to the South Pole, whose name springs to mind first: the guy who won or the guy who came second?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2016)

swansonj said:


> Yebbut.... We're British. When you think of the race to the South Pole, whose name springs to mind first: the guy who won or the guy who came second?


Shackleton


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2016)

swansonj said:


> Yebbut.... We're British. When you think of the race to the South Pole, whose name springs to mind first: the guy who won or the guy who came second?



Your grasp of history is firmer than mine, but I suspect you have a point there.


----------



## Aravis (10 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Is there lurv in the air?


I had intended to tease Kajsa ever so mildly on that one, but that's one on several things I forgot. Maybe just as well.

So I have absolutely no insight, nor would I say anything if I did.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> With a bit of planning @Fab Foodie I could have joined you, I have friends up near there, it's a regular ride destination of mine. As it is I went to see my sadistic Polish gym trainer - a bit daft as I have a long ride planned tomorrow and now I hurt all over.


Were on the Yacf long itchington camping weekend .... It's intense....


----------



## Aravis (11 Sep 2016)

I don't think there's a campsite anywhere near where Kajsa's tracker has stopped today - I hope she's OK. I'm guessing she's heading for the Camping and Caravanning site at Tarporley, so it looks like a rescue.

I don't think I'd try riding the A449 - very cyclist-hostile. Also north of Worcester the flat land rapidly evaporates, the Severn becomes more gorge-like and the roads stop following it. So a brave ride today in some new territory, and hopefully a good result.


----------



## Aravis (11 Sep 2016)

Just had a look at Strava - I think I may have been wrong about some things. Not about the A449 though!

Go Kajsa!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Sep 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Were on the Yacf long itchington camping weekend .... It's intense....


My friends live only a few miles from there. It's handily almost exactly 100 miles ride from my house.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> My friends live only a few miles from there. It's handily almost exactly 100 miles ride from my house.


Thankfully it's only 60 from mine!


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Day 248;


View: https://youtu.be/g3nI8ZdYaTk


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Day 249;


View: https://youtu.be/hPwyWbgrlVs


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Day 251;


View: https://youtu.be/zgKB7HxKQ4Y


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Day 253;


View: https://youtu.be/zDyM82rGrB8


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Day 255;


View: https://youtu.be/uAYhT9ei7Hk


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> It does, but does anyone realistically remember how Billie got the record?
> 
> All that's remembered is she is the record holder.
> 
> ...



Well in fairness Bille got the record in 1938, so I'm not sure there's many around that would remember her doing so, you're also comparing a time well before social media, 24hr news et al.
Again, it depends who's doing the remembering and the connection they feel and, quite simply, how memorable it was. Derek Redmond and his father are well remembered for what they did in the semi final of the 1992 Olympic 400m, how many remember that it was Quincy Watts of the USA that won the gold in the final (yes I did have to look that up). Or to draw from athletics again, who remembers the winner of the Zola Budd vs Mary Decker race?
For me Kajsas effort, which almost certainly will not be the overall record, is and will be far more memorable than Amandas.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Sep 2016)

In some ways think of these year records as more like an ascent of Everest than an athletics race. There are loads of different ways you can get up Everest. With Oxygen or without, very quickly, South Col, North Face, (insert other routes here) alpine ascents or siege tactics. People can take an opinion about one way or the other but they all got to the top while we are sitting on our well padded rears at our PCs opining one way or the other.

And that's not to mention K2 (Dr Who's dog's ancestor).


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Sep 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Day 253;
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/zDyM82rGrB8



Looks like "the other place" have stolen a march on us there. I did try to interest Kajsa in a Friday Night Ride to the Coast but she looked at me like I was a tedious old man with strange hobbies. Which, I suppose, is not unreasonable.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like "the other place" have stolen a march on us there. I did try to interest Kajsa in a Friday Night Ride to the Coast but she looked at me like I was a tedious old man with strange hobbies. Which, I suppose, is not unreasonable.


It's a bloody cheek, our threads bigger for a start!!!


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like "the other place" have stolen a march on us there


I'd also like to add that a number in that video look like they might ride recumbents and wear sandals too.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2016)

Mugshot said:


> It's a bloody cheek, our threads bigger for a start!!!



Although I've found the use of the apostrophe on their thread to be generally superior.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Although I've found the use of the apostrophe on their thread to be generally superior.


Agreed, I was on my phone and couldn't be bothered to change the predictive text. I am however mortified at my laziness, sorry


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2016)

Cyclist's attempt to break a 1938 distance record has been "much harder" than expected
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-37388100


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2016)

Thanks for posting. There was absolutely no pretence in that, was there?

Looking for some encouraging numbers, I know dozens of graphs and statistics have been posted here and in other places, but I'm not sure if anyone has looked the outstanding daily mileage requirement. In other words, what daily mileage is required for Kajsa to meet the 50,000km target, and also, based on progress to date, how quickly is this target going to fall. Regrettably we've missed her dropping below a target of 80 miles per day, which happened on August 25th. Maybe it wouldn't have sounded as great a landmark as it really was.

Having started the year with a daily requirement of 85 miles per day, she still needs over 78 to complete the challenge. Projecting forwards, 75 will be reached on October 12th, by the beginning of December the target will have fallen to 52.9 miles per day, and the challenge will be complete on December 19th. I'm sure this is good news, although to me it feels a bit like paying off a mortgage.

Here is the graph:


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Sep 2016)

I have to admit that I did notice when the required rate dipped under 80. I didn't mention this for fear of appearing too geeky.  I hadn't noticed the extent to which it is plummeting. Forward projections are difficult because we don't know how long her current (100 mpd+) purple patch will last and how soon the winter winds will start affecting her.




Meanwhile her lead over a notional rider doing exactly the required rate every day is building. Especially during the this month.


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have to admit that I did notice when the required rate dipped under 80. I didn't mention this for fear of appearing too geeky.  I hadn't noticed the extent to which it is plummeting. Forward projections are difficult because we don't know how long her current (100 mpd+) purple patch will last and how soon the winter winds will start affecting her.


I see my graph is far too smooth for the part that's already happened. The column I used for distance to date is effectively projecting back from today to the start of the year based on average mileage per day, so it was going to be smooth. After sorting this out, the date I now have for dropping below 80 is September 8th, THE DAY I RODE WITH HER! And I didn't know. Now I am upset!

I think it's reasonable to project forwards based on what she's achieved over the full year to date, since that includes a sample of most of what she's likely to face - prolonged snow excepted, but that's rare before Christmas. The big imponderable must be her physical condition. Knowledge that every day she merely equals her current average increasingly rapidly brings down the daily requirement could be a big boost.


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2016)

More good numbers: the best Strava week (Monday to Sunday) of the year. I hope she knows.

On the required daily rate question, if Kajsa can do level centuries until the end of September (I understand she made her own sweat pledge to this effect at the start of the month) the rate needed will have fallen to 75, the equivalent of three centuries and a day off for the rest of the year. All unofficial of course...

- Edited to correct definition of "Strava week".


----------



## tallliman (19 Sep 2016)

@Aravis, Kajsa's sweat pledge was to average 100mpd this month. I think she'll keep pushing the high miles for as long as she can.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Sep 2016)

Aravis said:


> More good numbers: the best Strava week (Monday to Sunday) of the year. I hope she knows.
> 
> On the required daily rate question, if Kajsa can do level centuries until the end of September (I understand she made her own sweat pledge to this effect at the start of the month) the rate needed will have fallen to 75, the equivalent of three centuries and a day off for the rest of the year. All unofficial of course...
> 
> - Edited to correct definition of "Strava week".


I put a comment on Strava noting that it was her highest week. She may have seen that.

Another interesting stat is that she's currently on 98 centuries for the year. (Plus a couple of 99's on 17 Jan - 99.56 and 10 Mar - 99.60)

Your figures are correct, I think. My guess is that she will pass Billie Dovey's total late November, and pass 50,000km in mid Dec. 

I wonder if she will ride on 31st Dec? As it's a leap year and she started on Jan 1st she doesn't _have _to.


----------



## Aravis (19 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if she will ride on 31st Dec? As it's a leap year and she started on Jan 1st she doesn't _have _to.


I asked her about this the other week. With massive caveats because this is purely my understanding of what was said at the time and relates to no information that to my knowledge has been posted anywhere officially, what I gleaned was this: under Guinness rules her year ends at 8am on the the 31st, exactly 365 x 24 hours after the start. Weather permitting she's looking at doing a shortish day on the 30th, and then a celebratory night ride (on carefully chosen roads) ending at Leisure Lakes at the appointed time, followed by a champagne breakfast. It sounds like a fantastic plan and a worthy finale.


----------



## tallliman (19 Sep 2016)

Sounds a wonderful plan....Might have to join her!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Sep 2016)

She had an accident today. Sounds like a car turned across her path. She's a bit bashed but OK. As is the bike.


----------



## tallliman (19 Sep 2016)

In happier news, Kajsa was on East Midlands today!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Sep 2016)




----------



## Aravis (23 Sep 2016)

I still have huge problems with this. Given her objectives, doesn't it kind of say she's failed?

Kajsa, if you ever read this, I am not being negative. I don't think you've failed in the slightest. But forgive me for not putting a comment like this in Strava.


----------



## srw (23 Sep 2016)

Aravis said:


> I still have huge problems with this. Given her objectives, doesn't it kind of say she's failed?


To quote the woman herself...
"My mission is to get adults active and to feel good about themselves, in order to set a good example for the next generation."

http://www.ayearinthesaddle.com/mission

No, she hasn't failed.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Sep 2016)

My reading of it is Kajsa's target is 50,000km in a year.

Which, almost as an afterthought, would have given her the record.

Or it would have done were it not for those pesky Americans.

The only way in which Kajsa's ride could be described as a failure is if she doesn't reach 50,000km.


----------



## Aravis (23 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> To quote the woman herself...
> "My mission is to get adults active and to feel good about themselves, in order to set a good example for the next generation."
> 
> http://www.ayearinthesaddle.com/mission
> ...


As I said in the bit you didn't quote, I don't think she's failed in the slightest. But central to her mission is being noticed, which to my mind is the very opposite of being an unsung hero. She's said that she hopes what she's doing will open many doors, and good luck to her with that.

Nevertheless, swooping into the NEC mid-ride to collect an award must've been pretty cool, and given her a big lift, even at the expense of a couple of hours' riding.


----------



## tallliman (24 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> My reading of it is Kajsa's target is 50,000km in a year.
> 
> Which, almost as an afterthought, would have given her the record.
> 
> ...



Note that Kajsa will (hopefully) take the record for most miles on a single, conventional bike. She has had this confirmed as separate to a rider who has used many bike types.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Sep 2016)

Day 258;


View: https://youtu.be/zgr40BEhuBY


----------



## Mugshot (24 Sep 2016)

Day 262;


View: https://youtu.be/QbrJXo9N014


----------



## Mugshot (24 Sep 2016)

Day 263;


View: https://youtu.be/w2VN8wxYo98


----------



## Mugshot (24 Sep 2016)

Day 264;


View: https://youtu.be/W5J9r5c7iDI


----------



## Mugshot (24 Sep 2016)

Day 267;


View: https://youtu.be/Ut70CLCWZUA


----------



## Mugshot (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2016)

Aravis said:


> I still have huge problems with this. Given her objectives, doesn't it kind of say she's failed?
> 
> Kajsa, if you ever read this, I am not being negative. I don't think you've failed in the slightest. But forgive me for not putting a comment like this in Strava.


Well, it's only a matter of taste whether she's failed on that particular count. On all other counts she's already succeeded and continues to succeed.

What I would imagine will probably happen is that KT will submit a record, and provided it is approved become the record holder. Then AC will submit a record and smash KT's. Meaning that KT will hold the record briefly, and during that time it's a bit of a "lame duck" record as it is doomed to be broken. (I'm ignoring the UMCA/Guinness distinction here to make things easier).

Now you could say that AC becomes the record holder automatically on passing BD's record and that any claim by KT at the end of 2016 should be disallowed because AC is the "record holder presumptive" or something like that. In the interim there is no fixed record, it is whatever AC's running total happens to be at any point in time.

I say a matter of taste rather than a matter of opinion, because as far as I know there are no rules, nor anyone with jurisdiction to make any rules. It's just a matter of how you personally want to view things. If you feel charitably inclined towards KT you can say she holds the record in the interim. if you don't, you say she doesn't. It's more like whether you like sugar in your tea rather than a logical interpretation of any rules.

There are a zillion other way things could pan out and we could possibly end up with the silly situation that KT holds one record and AC simultaneously holds another, much bigger one. Like boxing.

Personally I think we could live without sanctioning bodies altogether. I think they belong to the era of stamped addressed envelopes, men who read the gas meter and phone boxes. Just stick the data in the public domain (say, Strava). There are sufficient competent people out there to check for fraud, and they will do so if the record is sufficiently important. As an outside observer you are free to interpret the data how you wish.


----------



## Aravis (25 Sep 2016)

I'm thinking that I was trying to be far too cryptic; when I was talking about failure, I was referring to everything other than the record attempt itself.

The bizarreness of casting her as an unsung hero seems obvious to me. In terms of being noticed, inspiring people, being utterly charming, her year has been a fantastic success. I notice that TWC saw the need to give two unsung hero awards, the second being to the late Charlotte Easton who looks to be a perfect fit for the title. I think Kajsa really belongs in a "special achievement" category.

Once again, what I was saying had nothing to do with miles covered or rival codes, interesting though these things continue to be. Not my best intervention.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2016)

Ah, I see.

Way too cryptic for me  whooshed waaay over my head.

The idea of choosing unsung hero by popular vote does, in retrospect, seem odd.


----------



## velovoice (25 Sep 2016)

Well, I did say, when I heard the categories and who was being nominated, that Kajsa was in entirely the wrong one - that she should have been put forward for Best Initiative (or whatever the category title was). And that's how I voted, by entering "Kajsa Tylen's Sweat Pledge" in that category.


----------



## srw (29 Sep 2016)

For Kajsa's own thoughts on the record...
http://kajsaworld.blogspot.co.uk/2016/09/umca-and-guinness-records.html



> For me this attempt is so much more than the miles; it's an adventure that I may never experience again, and I will have stories of it to tell for years to come. Not only that but I've made some lifelong friends in the process!


----------



## Mugshot (29 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> For Kajsa's own thoughts on the record...
> http://kajsaworld.blogspot.co.uk/2016/09/umca-and-guinness-records.html


Fabulous.


----------



## velovoice (30 Sep 2016)

For anyone in the southeast who hasn't had a chance to ride with kajsa yet - she will be riding out from Harpenden (which is 4 miles north of St Albans and on the Thameslink line) on 5th November. 

Start is at 0730 at the Costa in the row of shops at the bottom of Station Road (on the main entrance side of to the station). 

There's an event page on Facebook.


----------



## velovoice (30 Sep 2016)

Someho


srw said:


> For Kajsa's own thoughts on the record...
> http://kajsaworld.blogspot.co.uk/2016/09/umca-and-guinness-records.html


Somehow I had no knowledge of that blog. Thank you!


----------



## swansonj (30 Sep 2016)

What is the meaning and significance of the Guiness "one bike" rule? They can't surely mean literally just one bike, that's a hostage to mechanicals. Do they mean one model of bike (the Steve pattern- three identical bikes)? But didn't even Tommy swap bikes part way through when he got new sponsorship, and different bikes in winter and summer seems eminently sensible?


----------



## Mugshot (30 Sep 2016)

Day 269;


View: https://youtu.be/uFJWppuvA0M


----------



## Mugshot (30 Sep 2016)

Day 271, and to be honest, one of my favourites 


View: https://youtu.be/cmKrcW4NmLA


----------



## Mugshot (30 Sep 2016)

Day 273, just in case you thought srw had made it all up about blogs and the like, here's Kajsa backing him up;


View: https://youtu.be/Hr8VsbugAog


----------



## velovoice (30 Sep 2016)

My understanding is that it is literally one bike. Steve didn't ride under Guinness rules and this is one of the reasons he cited for not doing so. Tommy's record wasn't Guinness either. I'll look it up later when I'm on a PC but I believe it was major cycling magazines of the day that organised and ratified records.


----------



## Aravis (30 Sep 2016)

velovoice said:


> My understanding is that it is literally one bike. Steve didn't ride under Guinness rules and this is one of the reasons he cited for not doing so. Tommy's record wasn't Guinness either. I'll look it up later when I'm on a PC but I believe it was major cycling magazines of the day that organised and ratified records.


I believe that one of the motivations behind the successive yearly mileage record attempts in the 1930s was the desire of the bicycle manufacturers to prove the reliability of their products, so a one bike rule made sense. Nowadays everyone is much more likely to see a bike as a collection of components, assembled and constantly adjusted to fit a particular task, making the 1930s thinking far less relevant. The "commercially available" stipulation is perfectly reasonable though.

------------------

Kajsa's blog: classy stuff, as always.

Every reveal on this subject makes Guinness look worse, in my opinion. During 2015 Steve Abraham was out there, as close to a modern-day Godwin as it is possible to imagine. Was it really credible to think that Guinness wouldn't have recognised his mark over Godwin's had he achieved it?

Thinking dark thoughts, I wonder what was said at Guinness's meetings earlier this year. If they ever thought Kajsa was going to fall by the wayside and save their embarrassment, they clearly didn't understand who they were dealing with!

Possibly Kajsa was at times guilty of hearing what she wanted to hear. But she wouldn't be where she is now if she'd gone with UMCA, so it looks as though everything is working out for the best. In the end it's the way she has conducted herself all year which sets her apart and should ensure she emerges from the saga as one of the big winners.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2016)

velovoice said:


> My understanding is that it is literally one bike. Steve didn't ride under Guinness rules and this is one of the reasons he cited for not doing so. Tommy's record wasn't Guinness either. I'll look it up later when I'm on a PC but I believe it was major cycling magazines of the day that organised and ratified records.


It is indeed literally one bike (frame), and if the frame gets bust Guinness require evidence to allow replacement. The Guinness rules and KT's questions on them are here. @Aravis is probably right about the motivation the one bike rule for TG et al being to demonstrate product reliability. 

TG's record was overseen by "Cycling" magazine ( linky)

Guinness do seem a bit crap, IMO, and should confine themselves to officiating over the longest period spent sitting in a bath of beans and similar records.

A nice, sensible, response from Kajsa.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2016)

On a more practical front, Kajsa is doing a ride from Harpenden on Nov 5th
https://www.facebook.com/events/1637817849843566/

Saturday, November 5 at 7:30 AM - 5:30 PM
Costa Coffee Station Road
Station Road, AL5 4 Harpenden
Distance: 85-100 miles
Terrain: Rolling
Speed: 13mph approx
Pace: Steady, Kajsa‘s pace
Rules: Kajsa is not allowed to draft (follow a wheel), but we can draft her. Here are the guidelines in full: www.ayearinthesaddle.com/the-guinness-guidelines
Cake? Of course!!
Who: Men and women who are already capable of riding 100 miles (with c.4000ft* climbing, 13-15mph)
Bring: Lights, arm/knee/leg warmers, extra thin layer(s)

*4,000 ft is about 1,200m


----------



## velovoice (30 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> On a more practical front, Kajsa is doing a ride from Harpenden on Nov 5th
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1637817849843566/
> 
> Saturday, November 5 at 7:30 AM - 5:30 PM
> ...


TMN to me, then! (I _knew_ no one had read my post!  )


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2016)

velovoice said:


> TMN to me, then! (I _knew_ no one had read my post!  )


Ooops! Sorry!


----------



## velovoice (30 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ooops! Sorry!


No worries, the more advertising, the better!


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2016)

No miles for Kajsa yesterday;

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
23 hrs ·
Poorly cyclist today... And on a perfect day for cycling - typical. Hopefully I'll get a few miles in later, if my stomach stops cramping and I don't need to rush to the loo...


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2016)

Day 276;


View: https://youtu.be/B23MLmrzQIU


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2016)

Her tracker's active today, which is good news.

Her accumulated elevation is now 161,765 metres. That's 100 miles. So maybe she should bank that 100 miles for yesterday.


----------



## Aravis (4 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Her tracker's active today, which is good news.
> 
> Her accumulated elevation is now 161,765 metres. That's 100 miles. So *maybe she should bank that 100 miles for yesterday*.


A zero distance day was going to mess up my spreadsheet, so I've awarded her 100 metres!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2016)

It is a very cruel record really, isn't it ... The huge effort involved in undertaking it yet someone else can effectively trash your record before you even achieve it! It must be one of the few records where this kind of thing can happen.

As for losing time due to illness or injury ... it takes a lot of effort to build up a decent buffer, but that can be eaten up by just a few days of problems.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
1 hr ·
Back on the bike in the sunshine. Not feeling great and under fuelled due to hardly any food yesterday, but I'm taking it easy. And no more cramps! Thanks for all the well wishes!!




❤️


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> On a more practical front, Kajsa is doing a ride from Harpenden on Nov 5th
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1637817849843566/
> 
> Saturday, November 5 at 7:30 AM - 5:30 PM
> ...


Just tagging @CharlieB in case he hasn't seen this.

I've got my pass all sorted, but I may need to head home pronto afterwards to be sociable* at post fireworks thingy.

* Insofar as I am ever sociable.


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2016)

I might have hoped to join the Harpenden ride, as my late mother's surviving brother lives there and I haven't visited this year. Until very recently he and his wife were leading figures in the local tandemming scene, with their handsome green Mercian, and it might be worth tipping them off anyway.

But that day is also my wife's 50th birthday. If I were to ask, I'm sure she'd be fine with it, but I don't think I'd ever forgive myself.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2016)

Aravis said:


> But that day is also my wife's 50th birthday. If I were to ask, I'm sure she'd be fine with it, but I don't think I'd ever forgive myself.


Obviously, with the caveat that I don't know your wife ... She might _say_ that she's fine with it ... but it's not a risk I'd take!!


----------



## Scoosh (5 Oct 2016)

Aravis said:


> But that day is also my wife's 50th birthday. If I were to ask, I'm sure she'd be fine with it, but I don't think I'd ever forgive myself.


Invite her along - it's a _very significant ride_ and she'll be able to look back and say "I was there!"


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Invite her along - it's a _very significant ride_ and she'll be able to look back and say "I was there!"


When I read this, my first thought was that I'd have to get her a eBike - and then I realised this could be the single best idea I've ever received from this forum.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Oct 2016)

Aravis said:


> When I read this, my first thought was that I'd have to get her a eBike - and then I realised this could be the single best idea I've ever received from this forum.


----------



## simon.r (8 Oct 2016)

She's passed the 40,000km mark today. Astonishing.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Oct 2016)

Day 279, a day off;


View: https://youtu.be/EA3A_Rjj7S0


----------



## Mugshot (10 Oct 2016)

Day 283, 40k up;


View: https://youtu.be/shru2kloTFM


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Oct 2016)

I haven't done a graph for a while, so here's one. Her lead over an imaginary rider doing exactly the rate required for 50,000km (85.1 mpd)

She's certainly got the hang of churning out 100 mile days since the start of September! The asking rate should drop under 70mpd sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2016)

A grand day out with Kajsa and Steve Abraham plus assorted lovely people whose names have trickled through my head like water through a sieve.

Started at Harpenden. Lunch in a Buckinghamshire town which I had hoped would be wild but which was actually Thame.

Back to Harpenden via a lovely sunset. A grand time was had by all. Later I ended up cycling aimlessly round the back streets of St Albans to top up my ton, stamp collector that I am.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Nov 2016)

Note that I think there may be another similar ride on Sat Dec 17th, but I'm not sure where - or even if - it will happen. I got that from Deborah, who organised Saturday's ride. I'm also aware that the night of 17th is a Fridays Saturday night ride. This could be challenging...


----------



## Aravis (7 Nov 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Note that I think there may be another similar ride on Sat Dec 17th, but I'm not sure where - or even if - it will happen. I got that from Deborah, who organised Saturday's ride. I'm also aware that the night of 17th is a Fridays Saturday night ride. This could be challenging...


Thanks for inserting the missing letter. I was struggling before that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Nov 2016)

The Dec 17th ride starts at the Lea Valley YHA at 08:30 and will be about 40 miles. 

It’s organised by StrongHer, which as the name suggests is a women’s cycling organisation. But the ride is not a women only ride – the event explicitly states this.

I’ve put a FB link below, but it may not work and some people don’t like FB anyway, but hey … here it is.

StrongHer Go Kajsa Xmas Panto Ride https://www.facebook.com/events/1609506612677657/


----------



## srw (8 Nov 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Started at Harpenden. Lunch in a Buckinghamshire town which I had hoped would be wild but which was actually Thame.
> .


...and is in Oxfordshire!

(And the route does, comprehensively, prove that _Some of Buckinghamshire is flat_.)


----------



## Mugshot (24 Nov 2016)

*Steve Abraham shared A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt's event.*
1 hr ·
Well done to Kjasa Tylen who has just surpassed the Guinness World Record for the Women's Annual Mileage of 29,604 miles since January 1st. She still needs to do 1,400 miles to make up the 50,000km for Guinness to accept the record.
Kajsa has been riding stronger than she has done all year in the last few months with a solid 3 months of 100 mile+ days and still going strong in spite of worsening weather.
She expects to break the 50,000km before 11th December, when she invites everyone along to celebrate with a 12 mile ride around Nottingham.
More details in the link.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2016)

Ace !   and, of course, serious .


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Nov 2016)

As Steve says, Kajsa has passed the Billie Dovey mark, but she needs 50,000km to get the Guinness record. As she replied on Twitter, "_It won't be a GWR until 50,000km, but it's still a double scone day_". 

All the same, as Scoosh says, .


----------



## tallliman (24 Nov 2016)

It's a remarkable achievement!


----------



## Mugshot (25 Nov 2016)

She done good;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-38103221?SThisFB


----------



## Mugshot (25 Nov 2016)

And the official announcement!!!!


View: https://youtu.be/zZhcW6Bni_Y


----------



## Aravis (5 Dec 2016)

I was able to travel up to Nottingham yesterday, and decided to take a chance on catching Kajsa at the start of the day. Had I failed, I'd probably have gone for a ride in the Matlock area, so it was a win-win really.

A 100+ mile day when I had little or no idea where I was at any stage was a novel experience.

Having observed so many of Kajsa's usual rides on screen, it was illuminating, to say the least, to witness one first hand. I've always thought that her location isn't ideal for what she's doing, but my mental picture didn't do the reality justice. The daily fight she's faced to get in and out of the city must have robbed her of quite a few potential miles each day. She said she's rationalised it in her head so that in and out of the city is her commute to work; riding in the countryside is her work. That's fine, but the unproductive effort and mental strain are still there, day after day.

Kajsa is plainly way past the stage where she needs much support or encouragement, certainly not such as I could provide. But as a personal tribute to what she's accomplished this year, yesterday felt far more eloquent that anything I might write at the end of this week, not that I won't try.

Well done Kajsa. Be careful in the fog tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/793746460


----------



## Mugshot (8 Dec 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
47 mins · 
Tomorrow I will (as long as no disasters - touch wood) hit my target of 50,000 km. This is the distance set by Guinness in order to claim the record. I will be streaming a live video on my Twitter feed through the Periscope app so my friends, family, and interested followers can share the moment. My Twitter name is @yearinthesaddle and the video will stream at some point close to 12 noon UK time.


----------



## tallliman (8 Dec 2016)

I'm busy at midday tomorrow......Guess I won't be able to watch the video.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Dec 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt*
51 mins · 
Come to the official celebration!!!





‎Cath Rodkoff‎ _to_ A Year in the Saddle 50,000 km celebration
5 hrs · 
This weekend's event is in just 3 more sleeps! It would be fabulous if some of the 'interested' folk turned into 'going'...

Here's a bit of a run down:

Venue:
Meet at the cycle track (keeping the main building to your left, walk up the drive past the building – you should be able to see it). Centre staff will be briefed to signpost you.
If the weather is terrible – go into main reception, there is a cafe area we can use (leave bikes at the bike parking outside)

Timings:
Bike Riders
12 miles, leaves at 10am. Very easy pedalling mostly (but not all) on traffic free routes. HH is on a hill so there will be a hill on the way back and also up to Wollaton Hall but nothing major). Suitable for all bikes. Bring suitable clothing, lights etc. Everyone rides at their own risk. This is a non-drop ride meaning very, very friendly and no one gets left behind
Non-Bike Riders
We expect the cyclists to return at about 11.15-11.30 so arrive for then.

Refreshments
Free teas, coffees, juice and cake will be provided by the HH team in the cafe area inside the building from 12-2pm

Choir
Ruddington Community Choir will be entertaining us from around 11.30am. Feel free to sing along. In fact, it’s compulsory!

Free Use of the Cycle Track
The track at HH is beautiful! 1.5km traffic free, perfect surface. This is free to use between 9.30am-2.30pm – just rock up. We would really encourage families to take advantage of this –trikes, stabilisers, scooters are positively encouraged!

Optional Extras
Cowbells (think Tour de France) to cheer off/greet the cyclists
Sleighbells for festive singing
You can get these through free phone apps so don’t spend any money!

And Finally...
Have a think about making a ‘sweat pledge’!

Really looking forward to seeing everyone and making this a celebration not just of Kajsa and her incredible achievement but of cycling in Nottingham!


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Dec 2016)

She's done it. 50K celebration video:
https://www.periscope.tv/yearinthesaddle/1nAKEMORwnyKL?


----------



## tallliman (9 Dec 2016)

Absolutely fantastic achievement and a wonderful moment to be a part of!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2016)

By the way I've done my pledge for next year. None of this cycling malarkey, which I'll be doing anyway, but something difficult: I'll be attempting to skip 50 times in one go without tying myself up in knots in the rope. Anyone who thinks this is easy hasn't seen me trying to skip.


----------



## Aravis (9 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> By the way I've done my pledge for next year.


Out of somewhat more than academic interest, where? On Kajsa's _Year in the Saddle_ site, which I thought she was referring to in the YouTube video a few days ago, there seem to have been two offerings since February. So I'm guessing there's somewhere else.

Unreserved congratulations of course, but there are places where my finest words are more likely to be seen by the lady herself. The British reserve may have to be put aside for once. This is quite emotional...


----------



## Mugshot (9 Dec 2016)

*Cyclechat*
1 hr ·
Congratulations Kajsa Tylén @yearinthesaddle on 50K+ miles - what an achievement! - Celebrations http://cycl.chat/2hsU4N3




Kajsa Tylén @yearinthesaddle


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2016)

Aravis said:


> Out of somewhat more than academic interest, where?


I clicked the pledge menu button on the ayits site. Filled in the little form and pressed OK.


----------



## Aravis (9 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I clicked the pledge menu button on the ayits site. Filled in the little form and pressed OK.


Thanks. Ask a silly question, I suppose!

Having looked a bit more closely, the sorting on the pledge list looks to be a bit up the spout. However there still don't seem to be as many pledges as I would expect, and most are pretty old.

The AYITS site was excellent for getting the awareness out there early, but seemed largely to fall into disuse as time went on. Hence my speculation that pledges are generally being made elsewhere.


----------



## simon.r (9 Dec 2016)

That really is an amazing achievement - history in the making. 

I'm going to join the short ride on Sunday and am looking forward to meeting Kajsa and saying hello and well done.


----------



## tallliman (10 Dec 2016)

@simon.r I may be there too, depends how I feel tomorrow but would like to ride up.


----------



## simon.r (10 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4591742, member: 9609"]Is it 50,000 miles or kilometres that she has done? either would be amazing. Does her year end on the 31st ? and is she going to try and get it up to a 1000 a week and do 52,000 ?[/QUOTE]

50,000 km. I believe she's going to keep going until the 31st, but don't know if she has another target.


----------



## simon.r (10 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> @simon.r I may be there too, depends how I feel tomorrow but would like to ride up.



Say hello if you do make it. I'll be on a red Kona.


----------



## tallliman (10 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> Say hello if you do make it. I'll be on a red Kona.



Will do, I'll probably be on my px if I make it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4591742, member: 9609"]Is it 50,000 miles or kilometres that she has done? either would be amazing. Does her year end on the 31st ? and is she going to try and get it up to a 1000 a week and do 52,000 ?[/QUOTE]
It's 50,000km.

Her challenge ends early morning of the 31st (It was a leap year, remember) with a party at Leisure Lakes bike shop.

I have no idea what her plans are between now and then. She has said she might slack off a bit. There are a couple of statistical targets she could choose: 1,000 km/week as you say, and keeping her average over 90 miles/day.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have no idea what her plans are between now and then. She has said she might slack off a bit. There are a couple of statistical targets she could choose: 1,000 km/week as you say, and keeping her average over 90 miles/day.



Such an incredible achievement by A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt - congratulations Kajsa!


















A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt added 2 new photos.
3 hrs ·
Yesterday was an absolutely fantastic day from start to finish. I got to share my record-hitting day with some of my favourite people and there were tears but mainly lots and lots of laughs! Of course, it isn't over yet, I still have until the end of the year to add to the total and then I have to send all my evidence to Guinness and hope everything is as it should be. So it's not official until they say it is.

My plan now is to start recovering, with reduced miles (but without slacking), and enjoying the rest of the year. And do the admin of course!

Please do come along to Harvey Hadden on Sunday (10am if you want to ride with me, 11.30am if you don't) to celebrate, and/or the Finish Line Party at 8am on 31 Dec.

Finally, THANK YOU to everyone who came out yesterday and to all of you who have commented on all the pictures and links - I think I've read them all!! And thank you to Suzie's Farm Shop & Tea Room for being a wonderful part of my journey and making enough scones!!




❤️



❤️



❤️


----------



## Mugshot (10 Dec 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/3RjVbA6l8K8


----------



## Mugshot (10 Dec 2016)




----------



## Mugshot (10 Dec 2016)

View: https://www.facebook.com/tinatylen/videos/10156112124373973/


----------



## Mugshot (10 Dec 2016)

Well done Kajsa, blooming marvelous!! What a fabulous adventure


----------



## Mugshot (10 Dec 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04gj501#play

Here's Kajsa on the radio, you can listen to 3 hrs worth if you like, otherwise skip to 1:55 ish.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Dec 2016)

Very well done Kajsa. 

I do regret missing her when she came through my part of the country. The route came right past the entrance to my work.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Dec 2016)

*A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt shared Kajsa Tylen's video.*
1 hr ·
3 years ago. Decided, after a couple of failed (and rather painful) attempts, to try the rollers in a doorway. Much safer. Wonder what I'd be like on them now?!



View: https://www.facebook.com/kajsatylen/videos/10152157639404009/


----------



## simon.r (11 Dec 2016)

It was lovely to meet Kajsa (and her Mum) in person and participate in a very steady pootle around some of Nottingham's finest bike lanes, followed by tea and cake courtesy of Nottingham City Council and Christmas songs courtesy of Ruddington Choir.

There were about 30 riders, men being outnumbered by women. 

Coincidentally, on the ride home, I hit my very modest annual target of 2,000 miles. Which pales into insignificance given the company I kept today (Not only Kajsa, but a certain Steve Abraham - extreme left of photo).


----------



## tallliman (11 Dec 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it @simon.r, the plumber ended up turning up later than planned so didn't make it much to my disappointment.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Dec 2016)

I tarted up my graphs over the weekend. This one's my favourite


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2016)

Bugger. Had a flyby with Kajsa today and didn't notice it was her


----------



## tallliman (15 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger. Had a flyby with Kajsa today and didn't notice it was her



@Joobert was riding with her yesterday too!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> @Joobert was riding with her yesterday too!



I know I didn't recognise him either


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Dec 2016)

@simon.r and/or @tallliman I'm guessing we may have met on Saturday. I'm afraid I didn't take note of other bike types so I can't identify if you were there or not.

I was the one on the black steel Spa.


----------



## velovoice (19 Dec 2016)

@Dogtrousers Did you see Kajsa mentioned you meeting your Sweat Pledge on her FB post? Well done, sir!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Dec 2016)

velovoice said:


> @Dogtrousers Did you see Kajsa mentioned you meeting your Sweat Pledge on her FB post? Well done, sir!


Thanks!

I had to get 100k in on that ride to complete my stupid and convoluted challenge (and get to put two stars onto my sig). I managed this with 5k to spare before the pub stop (after which I left the ride and went solo into the misty wildernesses of Essex in search of another pointless challenge).


----------



## tallliman (19 Dec 2016)

@Dogtrousers, no I didn't head down on Saturday! Sorry!


----------



## Mugshot (28 Dec 2016)

She's nearly there, only a few more days to go, I'm sure you've all been keeping up to date with the vids, but I thought this was a nice one so I'm posting it;


View: https://youtu.be/tKIILXhZZqM


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2016)

As Kajsa nears the end of her record attempt, she needs witness logs from those who have ridden with her in the year....even if only a few miles and especially if it was only you joining her for a bit.

There's a form to fill in at www.ayearinthesaddle.com/routes

The claim ID is 487582...details of where to send it are on the link above.


----------



## Mugshot (31 Dec 2016)

Just in case you were wondering;


View: https://youtu.be/-1aG0PcwJpg


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2016)

They think it's all over ... it is now!


----------



## simon.r (31 Dec 2016)

I joined Kajsa on her "last hurrah" this morning. Truly an astonishing achievement and a lovely lady as well:






Congratulations and then some


----------



## tallliman (31 Dec 2016)

As did I @simon.r! Wish I'd known to say ello! 

A lovely event and a remarkable achievement. A key component of which for me is the style that it's been completed in, engaging others and pushing people to new heights. I know I wouldn't have done 7,751 miles in the year without it. I'm pretty sure @Joobert would say the same.


----------



## simon.r (31 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> As did I @simon.r! Wish I'd known to say ello!



Me too! Red Kona and black cap, I joined at Crown Island. Give me a wave if you see me on the road.


----------



## tallliman (31 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> Me too! Red Kona and black cap, I joined at Crown Island. Give me a wave if you see me on the road.



I probably waved as you joined us (on my trek in a white top)....Couldn't believe how many people joined Kajsa today....must've been about 30!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2016)

Article on BBC site:






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-38131533


----------



## simon.r (2 Jan 2017)

I bumped into Kajsa in Nottingham city centre at about 9pm on NYE and stopped to have a brief word. The partying seemed to be going quite well!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

Kajsa just been on East mids news the photo they showed featured Cc own @tallliman you star


----------



## tallliman (3 Jan 2017)

Thanks, if it's the one I'm thinking of, @Joobert is also there pictorially......


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> Thanks, if it's the one I'm thinking of, @Joobert is also there pictorially......


It was was on fleetingly and only had time to spot you


----------



## tallliman (3 Jan 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/ayearinthesaddle/photos/gm.659485657556590/1302516976487681/?type=3&source=44

This pic?


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> https://m.facebook.com/ayearinthesaddle/photos/gm.659485657556590/1302516976487681/?type=3&source=44
> 
> This pic?


Yeah that's the one I see what you mean about @Joobert


----------



## Joobert (3 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> As did I @simon.r! Wish I'd known to say ello!
> 
> A lovely event and a remarkable achievement. A key component of which for me is the style that it's been completed in, engaging others and pushing people to new heights. I know I wouldn't have done 7,751 miles in the year without it. I'm pretty sure @Joobert would say the same.



@tallliman @simon.r Absolutely, I wouldn't have achieved anywhere near my mileage if not for Kajsa's inspiration and motivation, she's a true legend!


----------



## Joobert (3 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yeah that's the one I see what you mean about @Joobert



@tallliman @13 rider Bloomin' shame I couldn't make it for real, my ever so nice employer wouldn't let me have the day off


----------



## tallliman (3 Jan 2017)

Those employers can be annoying eh? ;-). Still, you made it to some of the other celebrations!


----------



## simon.r (3 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> Thanks, if it's the one I'm thinking of, @Joobert is also there pictorially......



Which one is you @tallliman ? I recognise @Joobert photo in a photo! We exchanged a few words on the 50,000 km ride and NYE ride.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2017)

So, anyhow, what's she going to be doing for scones in 2017? Garden centre coffee shops will miss her custom too.....


----------



## tallliman (4 Jan 2017)

@simon.r, I'm in dark blue third from the left.


----------



## simon.r (4 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> @simon.r, I'm in dark blue third from the left.



We did say hello to each other at Leisure Lakes.


----------



## tallliman (4 Jan 2017)

simon.r said:


> We did say hello to each other at Leisure Lakes.



Ahh...good! It's typical of me not to know or remember these things!


----------



## Joobert (4 Jan 2017)

simon.r said:


> Which one is you @tallliman ? I recognise @Joobert photo in a photo! We exchanged a few words on the 50,000 km ride and NYE ride.


@tallliman is the 3rd from left! Are you in the photo @simon.r ?


----------



## simon.r (4 Jan 2017)

No. On the NYE ride I was wearing a red jacket with a hi-viz gilet and a black cap, riding a red Kona.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2017)

I see Kajsa is planning to do something to keep the Sweatpledge concept going. www.sweatpledge.com


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jan 2017)

Have we had the interview yet?


View: https://youtu.be/iUaKkfF83ZQ


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jan 2017)

Or this one maybe?


View: https://youtu.be/cJJk7F31xHU


----------



## Mugshot (16 Jan 2017)

A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt
Page Liked · 51 mins ·

IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! Distance of 52,025.09 km verified by Guinness World Records, makes me a Guinness World Record holder!! —




celebrating a Guinness World Record.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2017)

Mugshot said:


> A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt
> Page Liked · 51 mins ·
> 
> IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! Distance of 52,025.09 km verified by Guinness World Records, makes me a Guinness World Record holder!! —
> ...


Amazing achievement...really well done!


----------



## srw (16 Jan 2017)

Mugshot said:


> A Year in the Saddle - Kajsa Tylen's 2016 Cycling WR Attempt
> Page Liked · 51 mins ·
> 
> IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! Distance of 52,025.09 km verified by Guinness World Records, makes me a Guinness World Record holder!! —
> ...


If anyone ever doubted that Guinness World Records was a money-making machine!

Well done to Kajsa - a wonderful achievement.


----------



## tallliman (16 Jan 2017)

Superb!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jan 2017)

Strava and Youtube have suddenly become rather boring this month.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Feb 2017)

Kajsa Tylen - GWR holder - A Year in the Saddle
Page Liked · 10 hrs ·

Picked up one of two Achievement of the Year awards at the Nottinghamshire Sports Awards, what an honour and surprise! Thank you @sportnotts


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2017)

^^^ One like is not enough for the above post.


----------



## tallliman (2 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> ^^^ One like is not enough for the above post.



I agree!


----------



## Aravis (2 Feb 2017)

Entirely appropriate and richly deserved.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2017)

Well done Kajsa!!


----------



## Aravis (28 Feb 2017)

I haven't been watching out for these lately, and since no-one else has posted the link I guess that's true of others as well:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wennoyA4JxE


Some interesting stuff amidst all the giggling.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 May 2017)

It's worth noting that Kajsa is no longer on the Guinness website as they've gone over to wholesale recognition of the UMCA - which was is something that was probably going to happen as soon as they recognised Kurt's record last year, and would have happened sooner had Kajsa not stood up to them.

Oddly enough, Amanda is down as the holder of the UMCA record (overall), Kurt of the UMCA record (Male), but the UMCA record (Female) is still vacant, giving me the sneaky suspicion that Guinness' picnic does not have the requisite number of sandwiches.

I guess the only reason Kajsa managed to get awarded the record in the first place was by taking advantage of the fact that Guinness are a bunch of eejits, and then by forcing them to stick to their rules when they tried to wriggle out of them. However I do think Guinness would do well to stick to baked-bean related joke records in future.

KT will be the first, and probably last, person to ride the year according to Guinness rules.

In other news Alicia is in the home straight, with 26 days to go. I've not got the greatest stats but it looks like she should pass Billie Dovey but not Kajsa.


----------



## Mugshot (8 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's worth noting that Kajsa is no longer on the Guinness website as they've gone over to wholesale recognition of the UMCA - which was is something that was probably going to happen as soon as they recognised Kurt's record last year, and would have happened sooner had Kajsa not stood up to them.
> 
> Oddly enough, Amanda is down as the holder of the UMCA record (overall), Kurt of the UMCA record (Male), but the UMCA record (Female) is still vacant, giving me the sneaky suspicion that Guinness' picnic does not have the requisite number of sandwiches.
> 
> ...


I like the way Kajsa did it, and that's good enough for me


----------



## Ian H (8 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's worth noting that Kajsa is no longer on the Guinness website as they've gone over to wholesale recognition of the UMCA - which was is something that was probably going to happen as soon as they recognised Kurt's record last year, and would have happened sooner had Kajsa not stood up to them.


I just reminded myself of two of the reasons I dislike Guinness Records so much.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> In other news Alicia is in the home straight, with 26 days to go. I've not got the greatest stats but it looks like she should pass Billie Dovey but not Kajsa.


If my wonky stats are right it looks like Alicia is going to try to get past Kajsa's total. She put in a big day yesterday and she's been averaging a smidge over 200k per day this month. She has a required rate of a smidge under 200k for KT's total. 

Could get exciting (in a kind of spreadsheety way)


----------



## velovoice (11 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> If my wonky stats are right it looks like Alicia is going to try to get past Kajsa's total. She put in a big day yesterday and she's been averaging a smidge over 200k per day this month. She has a required rate of a smidge under 200k for KT's total.
> 
> Could get exciting (in a kind of spreadsheety way)


Have you got her figures? I haven't been following on Strava or anything and my impression from FB is that she has had a lot of sub-100k days, so the projection to pass Kajsa is quite surprising!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2017)

velovoice said:


> Have you got her figures? I haven't been following on Strava or anything and my impression from FB is that she has had a lot of sub-100k days, so the projection to pass Kajsa is quite surprising!


OK ... here goes. Not 100% guaranteed.

I think she's currently on 47,224 km / 29,343 mi with 24 days to go.

That gives her required rates:

Kajsa's total 52,025km requires almost bang on 200km/day
Billie Dovey's total 47,642 requires 17 km/day (ie it's in the bag)

It was Alicia's big kick this month (188 miles yesterday, 200km/day so far) that made me think she has KT's total in her sights.

History
Jun 4,538 km 168 km/day, 104 mi/day (starting on the 4th)
Jul 4,924 km 159 km/day, 99 mi/day 
Aug 4,606 km 149 km/day, 92 mi/day 
Sep 4,206 km 140 km/day, 87 mi/day 
Oct 4,454 km 144 km/day, 89 mi/day 
Nov 3,516 km 117 km/day, 73 mi/day 
Dec 4,073 km 131 km/day, 82 mi/day 
Jan 4,644 km 150 km/day, 93 mi/day 
Feb 3,643 km 130 km/day, 81 mi/day 
Mar 2,871 km 93 km/day, 58 mi/day 
Apr 3,746 km 125 km/day, 78 mi/day 
May 2,003 km 200 km/day, 124 mi/day (up to the 10th)
TOTAL 47,224 km 138 km/day, 86 mi/day


----------



## Aravis (12 May 2017)

Presumably Alicia will get the female over 60 record with whatever mark she sets. Although Kajsa's total isn't really relevant to her, I can see that at this stage it could provide an incentive to post as good a record as she possibly can.

The evidence is suggesting that a total in the early 30,000s can probably be comfortably beaten, so hopefully someone will try before too long. If I were female I might even think about it myself in a couple of years' time! Unfortunately the realistic target for people like me is René Menzies' 62,785 miles in 1952...

I do feel a bit sorry for Alicia, as she was rather overtaken by events. That's true of Kajsa, of course, but in her case it always seemed to add to the interest surrounding her. When I had a look at Alicia's data a couple of months ago (mainly to find out if she was still going) I noticed comments about motivation being a serious problem at times. I doubt that her campaign has always been the happiest of experiences, and I imagine she's fallen well short of what she expected to do.

But let's be upbeat. Well done for seeing it through, and earning the place in history.


----------



## Mugshot (12 May 2017)

Aravis said:


> Presumably Alicia will get the female over 60 record with whatever mark she sets.


She'll be delighted with that, she's 56.


----------



## Aravis (12 May 2017)

Mugshot said:


> She'll be delighted with that, she's 56.


Aaargh! I had 63 in my head. Terribly sorry!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 May 2017)

I must admit that I haven't been following Alicia all that closely, beyond clicking the "kudos" button on Strava when I've been gathering data for Steve or Kajsa. But this could provide an interesting finale. (Or it could be total coincidence and she's not got KT's total in mind at all!)

Right now she's on 47,386 km / 29,444 miles with 23 days to go and her rate for KT is up to 202 km/day or 125 mi/day. She should pass Bille Dovey sometime tomorrow.

Caveat: All my figures are subject to stupid errors, but these ones even more than most.


----------



## Mugshot (12 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I must admit that I haven't been following Alicia all that closely, beyond clicking the "kudos" button on Strava when I've been gathering data for Steve or Kajsa. But this could provide an interesting finale. (Or it could be total coincidence and she's not got KT's total in mind at all!)
> 
> Right now she's on 47,386 km / 29,444 miles with 23 days to go and her rate for KT is up to 202 km/day or 125 mi/day. She should pass Bille Dovey sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Caveat: All my figures are subject to stupid errors, but these ones even more than most.


According to the "Plan" on her website her intention was to do 38038 miles. Her aim was certainly to beat Billies record but I'm not sure that Kajsa featured much in her thoughts for the most part, however it would make perfect sense for her to go after Kajsas total now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2017)

Alicia has 20 days left, and has passed Billie Dovey's total on Saturday I think. Her rate required for KT's total is up to 204 km/day but she put in a 222 km day yesterday.

Whether she's aware of it or not at the moment, it could be a close run thing between her and Kajsa.

Usual caveats regarding the accuracy of my data apply even more here. I could be wrong.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2017)

Alicia continues with her late dash. She has 16 days left and has reduced her asking rate for KT's total down to 199 km per day, and is averaging 201 km/day month to date.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2017)

It looks like Alicia faltered a bit on Saturday, logging only 33.3 km. This bumped up her required rate to match Kajsa from 201km/day to 213. She bounced back yesterday with a 236km day so her asking rate is now 211 km/day with 13 days to go.

Caveat that not only are these figures reliant on my dodgy maths, but they are also reliant on Strava reporting monthly totals correctly. As emerged during Kajsa's year, Strava is not 100% reliable on this count.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2017)

My money's on Alicia making it at the moment. She can probably let the daily required total go up as high as 350-400km if she's prepared to put in a really big effort on the last day. She's done a couple of 300km plus days already this month.

Of course, she may be entirely unaware of this drama, which may be entirely a figment of my spreadsheets.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> In other news from Strava, Kajsa just logged a 368km ride. Part of her Transcontinental prep.


Did Emily Chappell talk her into doing that?


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did Emily Chappell talk her into doing that?


Yes. (Or so I infer from Kajsa's FB posts a few months ago.)


----------



## tallliman (10 Jun 2017)

Kajsa's reasoning makes complete sense to me. It must be very hard to motivate yourself to go back to a place that wasn't always happy. 

(Sometimes I wish I was better at expressing myself!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jun 2017)

Kajsa has just launched her website sweatpledge.com
It seems to be a place where you can put down a marker for your targets, post updates, and stuff like that. Interesting to see where it goes.


----------



## velovoice (23 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kajsa has just launched her website sweatpledge.com
> It seems to be a place where you can put down a marker for your targets, post updates, and stuff like that. Interesting to see where it goes.


She's also keen to build a "community" out of it.
Ever heard of My Peak Challenge? My sister's doing very well with that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2017)

From Alicia on Twitter

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/aliciaadventure/status/883714709492510721


----------



## Aravis (31 Oct 2017)

The other day I contacted Kajsa for the first time in ages. The exchange reminded me that after four months I still hadn't found time to have a proper look at her website, which is a very poor effort on my part.

As a place to record aspirations and objectives in a format where they can be easily referred to, it looks very useful. I've entered a couple - one short term, one much longer - which I've been carrying in my head. The site looks good but did feel a bit lonely, and adding to the activity can only help.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Oct 2017)

She's also going into the travel business

View: https://twitter.com/yearinthesaddle/status/923930320038227968


I can vouch for the fact that that corner of Sweden (Öland) is very pleasant. I've been to Kalmar and around.


----------



## velovoice (31 Oct 2017)

Aravis said:


> The site looks good but did feel a bit lonely, and adding to the activity can only help.


My impression is that much of the 'community' interactions and encouragements etc are happening on the Facebook page/group.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2017)

Kajsa got an award from the Audaxers. Funny, cos she never struck me as an audaxy person. I think she came from a triathlon / IronPerson background didn't she? Anyway, she's certainly popularised (populised? publicised? you know what I mean) long distance riding, so fair play.


View: https://twitter.com/yearinthesaddle/status/927210618825904128


----------



## tallliman (6 Nov 2017)

Yeah, she's done a couple of iron man challenges. Not sure what the collective noun is!


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2017)

Kajsa's posted a detailed account of her TEDx lecture on her Sweat Pledge site. It seems to be viewable without logging in:

https://sweatpledge.com/usersc/blog.php?id=57&blogpost=49


----------



## tallliman (14 Nov 2017)

Superb talk from a truly inspirational lady!


----------



## Aravis (21 May 2018)

Kajsa ran a survey on her site a little while ago, with a prize draw as an incentive. A pair of walking poles and a portable water ultrafiltration kit.

Well someone had to win.


----------

